# خاص بالأستفتاء على الدستور



## النهيسى (13 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## كليماندوس (15 ديسمبر 2012)

و ماذا لو طلع سلطة قضائية " اخوانية " ؟
ما العمل آن ذاك ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*يقوم الدكتور أحمد فهمى، رئيس مجلس الشورى، بالأداء بصوته الانتخابى بلجنة مدرسة الناصرية الابتدائية فى الزقازيق (شارع المحافظة)، وذلك فى الساعة الحادية عشرة قبل الظهر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*يتوجه الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح مؤسس حزب مصر القوية فى الواحدة من بعد ظهر اليوم السبت، للإدلاء بصوته فى الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور، وذلك بمقر لجنته الكائنة بمدرسة ابن النفيس بشارع ابن النفيس المتفرع من شارع مكرم عبيد فى مدينة نصر.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجيش الثانى الميدانى يدفع بنحو 20 ألف ضابط وصف ضابط وجندى لتأمين الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الكتاتنى يدعو للمشاركة فى الاستفتاء.. ويؤكد ضرورة احترام النتائج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*باسم كامل: كل المؤشرات تؤكد نتيجة الاستفتاء بـ "لا للدستور"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*زغلول البلشى: الفرز سيبدأ علنيًا بمجرد الانتهاء من التصويت

أعلن زغلول البلشى أمين عام اللجنة العليا للإشراف على الانتخابات الانتهاء من تسكين جميع اللجان بالقضاة، لافتا إلى وجود 50 قاضياً احتياطياً بكل مرحلة، مؤكدا أن الإشراف على الاستفتاء سيكون قضائيا بالكامل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*حى مصر الجديدة يزيل رسومات مسيئة لـ"مرسى" بلجنته الانتخابية

قام مسئولو حى مصر الجديدة، بإزالة عدد من الرسومات المسيئة للدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية والمعارضة للدستور الجديد كان قد رسمها عدد من معارضيه على جدران اللجنة المتوقع إدلاؤه بصوته فيها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلاق ماراثون الاستفتاء بإشراف 6376 قاضيًا وتأمين الجيش والشرطة

بدأ ماراثون الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد صباح اليوم، حيث يخرج 25 مليونا و887 ألف مواطن فى 10 محافظات بالمرحلة الأولى من الاستفتاء، والتى يشرف عليها 6376 قاضيا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت معظم لجان محافظة القاهرة، تواجدا مكثفا من قوات الأمن قبل دقائق من بدء عملية التصويت فى المرحلة الأولى للاستفتاء على مواد الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو حمزاوى قبل الاستفتاء بدقائق: التصويت بـ"لا" استقرار لمصر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد مصدر أمنى رفيع المستوى بوزارة الداخلية، انتظام الخدمات الأمنية بجميع لجان ومقار الاستفتاء بالمحافظات العشر التى تجرى بها المرحلة الأولى من الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئيس مرسى يصل مدرسة مصر الجديدة الإعدادية للإدلاء بصوته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قام الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء بتفقد عدة مقرات للجان الانتخابية فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، حيث تفقد لجنة نادى السكة الحديد بمدينة نصر، ولجنة مدرسة عباس العقاد التجريبية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*غادر الرئيس مرسى مدرسة مصر الجديدة الإعدادية، عقب الإدلاء بصوته.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصل جميع المستشارين والقضاة بلجان الدرب الأحمر للإشراف على الاستفتاء الدستورى، حيث وصل 20 مستشارا للجان، وتم فتح باب التصويت فى الثامنة صباحاً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأت طائرات المراقبة الجوية فى رصد ومتابعة عملية الإستفتاء على الدستور الجديد فى 10 محافظات، من أجل الوقوف على الموقف الأمنى للجان الانتخابية والمنشآت الحيوية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تأخرت عملية التصويت فى مدرسة فاطمة الزهراء بالحى الرابع بمنطقة التجمع الخامس، حيث لم تبدأ عملية التصويت سوى داخل لجنة واحدة فقط من إجمالى ثلاث لجان، إلا أن الناخبين لم يتمكنوا من الدخول حتى الآن بسبب عدم تجهيز الأوراق الانتخابية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*صباحى: "لا" لدستور الدم والشقاق ونستحق دستورًا يليق بالثورة

قال حمدين صباحى، مؤسس التيار الشعبى، وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، اليوم نقول لا لدستور الدم والشقاق لا لدستور الانفراد والاستبداد لا لدستور الغلاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*يتابع المركز الإعلامى للقوات المسلحة سير عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور على مدار 24 ساعة، من خلال العديد من الضباط والصف بإدارة الشئون المعنوية للقوات المسلحة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تكثيف أمنى أمام مسكن الرئيس ومقار الحرية والعدالة بالشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*إقبال كثيف من المواطنين بلجان مصر الجديدة للتصويت على الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* بدء التصويت فى لجنة "التوفيقية" بروض الفرج بعد تأخر 45 دقيقة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*إقبال كثيف على لجان الزيتون وسط تأمين مشدد من الجيش والشرطة

شهدت لجنة مدرسة الزيتون الثانوية التجارية بنين، والتى تضم لجنتى 3 و4 والمخصصة للسيدات إقبالا كثيفاً فى الساعات الأولى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*محافظ القاهرة يدلى بصوته ويستعين بالمدرسين لتعويض نقص مندوبى "العدل"

وصل الدكتور أسامة كمال محافظ القاهرة إلى مدرسة فاطمة عنان بالحى الرابع بالتجمع الخامس للإدلاء بصوته فى عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*إقبال ملحوظ على الاستفتاء بالمطرية وسط تواجد أمنى كثيف

شهدت لجنة العقاد الابتدائية بحى المطرية إقبالا كبيرا، انتظارا لبدء عمليات الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور المصرى، والذى تبدأ المرحلة الأولى منه صباح اليوم السبت، والمرحلة الثانية السبت المقبل.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*إقبال مكثف على اللجان الانتخابية بأسيوط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أدلى البابا تواضروس الثانى بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية بمصر بصوته اليوم، فى الاستفتاء على الدستور بلجنة مدرسة القبة الخديوية الابتدائية المشتركة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشادات بلجنة سيدات بروض الفرج بسبب عدم غلق الصناديق بإحكام

شهدت اللجنة رقم 12 سيدات بمدرسة السيدة عائشة الثانوية بنات بمنطقة روض الفرج، اعتراضات من جانب الناخبات على صندوق الاقتراع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تشهد لجان الجامعة العمالية بمدينة نصر، إقبالا كثيفا من النساء والرجال للتصويت على الاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت لجان الاستفتاء على الدستور بكل من منطقة المعادى وثكنات المعادى وطره البلد هدوءا وإقبالا ضعيفا فى الساعة الأولى من بدء الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، وشهدت اللجان تأمينا كثيفا من قوات الأمن، مع وضع حواجز حديدية لتنظيم طوابير الناخبين مع زيادة أعدادهم خلال الساعات القادمة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تأخر فتح لجان بمنفلوط بسبب إطلاق نار بين عائلتين بقرية المعابدة

تأخر فتح لجان الهلال الأحمر بقرية المعابدة؛ بسبب تبادل كثيف لإطلاق النيران بين عائلتين، أسفر عن سقوط قتيل ومصابين صباح اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*إقبال نسائى كثيف على لجان التصويت بـ"السلام"


شهدت لجنة مدرسة فاطمة الزهراء الابتدائية بجوار سنترال السلام 2، توافدا كثيفا من النساء منذ السابعة صباحا أمام اللجان من 30 إلى 35 بالمدرسة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*ابنة الرئيس تدلى بصوتها فى مدرسة اللغات بنات بالزقازيق

وصلت منذ قليل، الشيماء مرسى ابنة الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية إلى مدرسة اللغات بنات بالقومية بدائرة قسم ثان الزقازيق بالشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*حاتم عزام: سأصوت بنعم.. وسأحترم النتيجة وأثق فى إرادة الشعب

قال حاتم عزام، عضو مجلس الشعب السابق، ان مشروع الدستور ليس كارثياً ولا إخوانياً أو مسلوقاً أو طائفياً كما يشاع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*سادت حالة من الاستياء الشديد بين الناخبين أمام 24 لجنة فرعية، لتأخر وصول القضاة حتى الآن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*سامى عنان يدلى بصوته لأول مرة بمدرسة فاطمة هلال بالتجمع الخامس مساء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*إقبال ملحوظ على الاستفتاء بلجنة المحمدية بنات بالمطرية

بدأت لجنة المحمدية الإعدادية بنات بحى المطرية أعمالها فى الساعة الثامنة و10 دقائق، انتظارا لحين وصول القضاة إلى اللجنة، فى ظل تواجد أمنى ملحوظ من جانب الجيش والشرطة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*كثفت قوات الشرطة والجيش تواجدها أمام مدرسة التوفيقية الثانوية بنين بروض الفرج، استعداداً لوصول آن باترسون، السفيرة الأمريكية، لمتابعة عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*ارتباك فى الجمالية بعد نقل الاستفتاء من مدرسة لأخرى*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 ديسمبر 2012)

القضاة يكشفون التزوير: 74 قاضياً معتذراً فى قوائم المشرفين على الاستفتاء
كشفت مصادر قضائية عن إدراج 74 قاضياً معتذراً عن عدم الإشراف على استفتاء الدستور فى كشوف المشرفين، ما أصاب اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بارتباك شديد، قبل ساعات من بدء الاستفتاء. وأضافت المصادر أن حالة الارتباك بدأت عندما لاحظ أحد قضاة محكمة جنوب القاهرة الابتدائية إدراج اسمه ضمن كشوف القضاة المشرفين رغم تقدمه باعتذار مكتوب إلى اللجنة العليا للانتخابات ورئيس المحكمة، وبعدها تم اكتشاف أسماء 74 قاضياً يعملون بمحكمة جنوب القاهرة وحدها، قدموا اعتذارات عن عدم الإشراف ولا تزال أسماؤهم مدرجة بكشوف توزيع القضاة على اللجان الانتخابية، وتوقعت المصادر أن تشهد معظم لجان الاستفتاء إغلاقا تاما لعدم وجود قضاة بها. وأكد المستشار أحمد قناوى، عضو مجلس إدارة نادى القضاة، لـ«الوطن»، ارتفاع نسبة المعتذرين عن عدم الإشراف ضمن الموزعين على اللجان إلى ثلث الكشوف فى ظل عدم وجود أعداد احتياطية كافية لسد هذا العجز الكبير. وقال المستشار زغلول البلشى، الأمين العام للجنة العليا للانتخابات، لـ«الوطن»: إن القضاة المشرفين على الاستفتاء تسلموا جميعا مظاريف بها أوراق بطاقات الاستفتاء ومحاضر الفرز، مؤكدا أن عدد القضاة الموافقين على الإشراف تخطى الـ10 الآف قاض. وأضاف: اللجنة وضعت فى حسبانها كل الاحتمالات. ووجَّه حديثه للقضاة: «اللى عايز يشرف أهلا وسهلا، واللى مش عايز أهلا وسهلا»، مؤكدا رفع أسماء 5 قضاة فور التأكد من مشاركتهم فى الجمعية التأسيسية، من بينهم المستشار محمد فؤاد جاد الله، مستشار الرئيس، ورفع كل الأسماء المشابهة للمستشارين الخمسة، منعا للغط أو استغلال البعض أى اسم مشابه لإحداث بلبلة لا داعى لها.


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال المستشار حسام وحيد شوقى، رئيس اللجنة رقم 59 بمدرسة هارون الرشيد بمنطقة حدائق القبة، إنه من المتوقع أن يتم مدّ باب التصويت على الدستور حتى التاسعة مساءً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*هدوء بميدان التحرير فى الساعات الأولى للتصويت على الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*محمد حبيب يدعو المصريين للوقوف أمام ضمائرهم قبل التصويت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تأخرت عدد من اللجان بمدينة أسيوط فى الفتح، صباح اليوم السبت، بسبب تأخر وصول القضاة المشرفين على الاستفتاء وعدد من المشرفين المعاونين لهم *


----------



## marmora jesus (15 ديسمبر 2012)

وانا عندي في لجنتي اتأخروا اوي في فتح اللجنة بس لان الاختام مش وصلت
وكمان الظباط اللي كانوا موجودين بره بيقولوا احتمال بكره يكون في استفتاء كمان بس احنا مستنيين الاوامر بالتأكيد علينا


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قامت قوات من الجيش والشرطة بتأمين وتنظيم اصطفاف الناخبات أمام مدرسة ابن خلدون الابتدائية بالزيتون، حيث شهدت اللجان إقبالاً كثيفاً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*حركة شباب 6 إبريل: انصر الثورة وارفض الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*باسل عادل: التصويت على الدستور اليوم محشود له باسم الدين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت اللجنة رقم 25 بمدرسة الترعة الإعدادية بنين بمنطقة الساحل مشادة كلامية بين عدد من السيدات، بسبب الزحام الشديد، وسوء التنظيم أمام اللجنة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*وزير الداخلية ومحافظ القاهرة يتفقدان لجان منطقة الوايلى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتظم العمل فى لجان محافظة الشرقية الانتخابية، التى تأخرت عن ميعاد الفتح لحوالى ساعة، بسبب تأخر وصول رؤساء اللجان من القضاة لأسباب مختلفة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقعت مشادات كلامية بين الناخبين والمشرفين على الاستفتاء، وبين القضاة بمدرسة طلعت حرب بوسط البلد، بسبب وجود بطاقات استفتاء غير مختومة.*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 ديسمبر 2012)

غلق لجنة «غيث جمعة» بالعامرية بعد هجوم مجموعة من المسلحين







اقتحم مجموعة من المسلحين مدرسة غيث جمعة احد لجان دائرة قسم العامرية اول بمحافظة الاسكندرية، التي تم اختيارها ضمن الجولة الاولى من الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد وقاموا بطرد قائدها تحت تهديد السلاح.

وأوضح - مصدر أمنى رافضاً ذكر اسمه- أن احد ضباط القوات البحرية والجنوده أثناء حراسته للجنة فوجئ بتعدي نحو 30 شخص حاملين السلاح الألى وقاموا بمهاجمة أعضاء اللجنة وطردهم قائلين «مفيش استفتاء».


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس لجنة بعين شمس: 400 مواطن أدلوا بأصواتهم حتى الآن*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## grges monir (15 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> غلق لجنة «غيث جمعة» بالعامرية بعد هجوم مجموعة من المسلحين
> 
> 
> 
> ...


عاوزين يطلعوا المعارضة بلطجية ههههههه


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد طارق إبراهيم، منسق لجة الحريات بنقابة المحامين، أن غرفة عمليات متابعة الاستفتاء باللجنة رصدت وجود إقبال كبير من المواطنين على اللجان الانتخابية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مراقب بالقومى لحقوق الإنسان: الاستفتاء يشهد ارتفاعا فى وعى الناخبين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*توزيع منشورات عليها صور مشايخ السلفية وأبو تريكة للتصويت بـ"نعم"*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 ديسمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> عاوزين يطلعوا المعارضة بلطجية ههههههه



مش شرط يكونوا معارضة علي فكرة
العامرية فيها نسبة مش قليلة من المسيحين


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* طوابير طويلة أمام لجان كبار السن بالمطرية وتواجد مكثف للأمن
شهدت لجنتى العقاد الابتدائية والمحمدية الإعدادية بحى المطرية، زيادة كبيرة فى عدد الناخبين المقبلين على الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور المصرى.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مواطنون يصطحبون أسرهم للإدلاء بأصواتهم فى لجان حدائق القبة

تزايدت أعداد المواطنين الراغبين فى الإدلاء بأصواتهم فى الاستفتاء على الدستور أمام مقر اللجان بحدائق القبة، وخاصة مدارس هارون الرشيد وأحمد والنقراشى والقومية بالحدائق.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت لجنتا الاستفتاء بمدرسة أبو بكر الصديق بمنطقة عابدين صباح اليوم السبت، توافد عدد كبير من الناخبين من أهالى المنطقة للإدلاء بأصواتهم فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، وسط تواجد أمنى مكثف من جانب قوات الجيش والشرطة لتأمين أسوار المدرسة من الخارج، بالإضافة إلى تنظيم صفوف الناخبين التى امتدت إلى أمتار طويلة خارج المدرسة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت لجان مدرسة الزيتون الغربية، والتى تضم 3 لجان فرعية مخصصة لتصويت الرجال، إقبالا كثيفا من الناخبين للاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*ملتحون ينقلون الناخبين إلى مقار لجان الزاوية الحمراء بالسيارات مجاناً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت الساعات الأولى من صباح اليوم السبت، إقبالا كبيرا من الناخبين بمدينة السباعية شمال غرب محافظة أسوان، حيث ظهرت طوابير طويلة أمام اللجان الانتخابية الثلاثة بمدينة السباعية غرب وهى لجنة مركز الشباب ولجنة السباعية بنات ولجنة السباعية الجديدة كما كان من الملاحظ أن نسبة من الموجودين فى الطوابير من كبار السن.*


----------



## grges monir (15 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> مش شرط يكونوا معارضة علي فكرة
> العامرية فيها نسبة مش قليلة من المسيحين


ممكن
بس هل تتصورى انة يعمل مسيحيين  او معارضين كدة فى ظل تواجد الشرطة والجيش ؟؟؟
الناس للى عملت كدةوارها ناس تقيلة مطمناها  مرمورة


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*اشتكى المستشار هانى فتحى بهلول رئيس اللجنة الفرعية 20 بدار السلام، التابعة لمحافظة القاهرة من قلة الموظفين، مناشدا اللجنة العليا المشرفة على عملية الاستفتاء بالسعى لتزويد الموظفين العاملين مع القضاة فى اللجان الفرعية، لإتمام عملية الاستفتاء على أكمل وجه.*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 ديسمبر 2012)

grges monir قال:


> ممكن
> بس هل تتصورى انة يعمل مسيحيين  او معارضين كدة فى ظل تواجد الشرطة والجيش ؟؟؟
> الناس للى عملت كدةوارها ناس تقيلة مطمناها  مرمورة



مش قصدي
انا قصدي ممكن يكون نسبة المسيحين هناك كبيرة وطبعا كلهم هيصوتوا ب لا للدستور
ويكونوا طبعا الاخوة البعدة عملوا كده
اصل محدش هيقدر يعمل كده الا لو هو مطمن ومسنود جدا
لان عايزين يفهمونا ان الجيش والشرطة هناك مش قادرين علي 30 واحد ؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*إقبال ضعيف على لجان العتبة والموسكى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مأمور القسم وعمال نظافة بمحيط "التوفيقية" استعدادا لوصول "باترسون"

وصلت منذ قليل مدرعة تابعة لقوات الجيش أمام مدرسة التوفيقية الثانوية بنين بمنطقة روض الفرج، استعدادا لوصول آن باترسون*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"العليا للانتخابات": لجان التصويت فتحت فى مواعيدها.. والإقبال متوسط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصل منذ قليل عمرو موسى رئيس حزب المؤتمر إلى مدرسة فاطمة عنان بالتجمع الخامس، ليدلى بصوته فى استفتاء الدستور ويقول "لا" على حسب قوله*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*غضب بين المواطنين لبطء العملية الانتخابية بلجان الجامعة العمالية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"أمن الإسكندرية" ينفى غلق لجنة العامرية بعد هجوم بلطجية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصل منذ قليل مهدى عاكف، المرشد السابق لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إلى مدرسة فاطمة عنان بالحى الرابع بالتجمع الخامس ليدلى بصوته فى استفتاء الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجبهة السلفية: من أعلن الحرب على "المحلاوى" فليستعد لثورة المساجد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الإنقاذ الوطنى": اكتشاف صندوق ملىء ببطاقات الاقتراع فى لجنة بشبرا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*توزيع نسخ من الدستور على ناخبى لجنة "أنس بن مالك" بالمعصرة

سادت حالة من السخط والاعتراضات من قبل الناخبين أمام لجنة مدرسة أنس بن مالك الابتدائية بالمعصرة، نظرا لسوء التنظيم وانتظارهم لفترة طويلة دون الإدلاء بأصواتهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال د.محمد البرداعي مؤسس ورئيس حزب الدستور "إلى كل مصرى ومصرية، استمعوا إلى صوت العقل والضمير وقولوا "لا" من أجل إنقاذ مصر ونصرة الوطن".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قائد المنطقة المركزية العسكرية يتفقد لجان الوايلى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أصيب شخصان بجروح قطعية، وتم نقلهما لمستشفى رشيد العام محافظة البحيرة، وذلك إثر قيام فلاح وآخرين بالتعدى عليهما بالضرب، حال مشاركتهما بمسيرة أمام نادى رشيد "للتنديد بمسودة الدستور" مساء أمس.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تحفظت قوات الشرطة التى تتولى تأمين لجان الاستفتاء بمدرسة السنية الإعدادية بنات بالسيدة زينب محافظة القاهرة، على سكين كبير بحوزة شخص قبل دخوله إلى اللجنة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن الدكتور أحمد عمر، المتحدث الرسمى باسم وزارة الصحة، أن حصيلة المظاهرات التى اندلعت أمس، الجمعة، وحتى صباح اليوم بالقاهرة والإسكندرية، بلغت 27 مصاباً، دون وقوع أى حالات وفاة حتى الآن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*حسن البرنس يدلى بصوته فى بالإسكندرية وسط هتافات ضد الإخوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكدت غرفة العمليات المركزية بوزارة التنمية المحلية بالتنسيق مع الغرف المركزية فى المحافظات التى تجرى فيها عملية الاستفتاء أنها لم تتلق شكاوى حتى الآن بشأن عملية الاستفتاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أصدر مركز الشهاب لحقوق الإنسان تقريره الأول فى مراقبة عملية الاستفتاء اليوم بمحافظة الإسكندرية، حيث رصد المركز فتح اللجان الانتخابية بإشراف قضائى على كل صندوق مع تأخر التصويت بسبب عدم تواجد الموظفين فى غالبية اللجان، مشيرا إلى تأمين المقرات الانتخابية من القوات البحرية والشرطة وتواجد للمنظمات الحقوقية المحلية والعالمية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*موسى وعاكف يتبادلان التحية خلال عملية الاستفتاء بالتجمع الخامس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت اللجان الانتخابية فى منطقة الموسكى تزايداً كبيراً، حيث اصطف المواطنون فى طوابير كبيرة أمام المدارس التى بها لجان انتخابية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*موسى: جبهة الإنقاذ رفضت عرض الرئاسة بترشيح أعضائها للشورى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*محكمة الزقازيق: انتظام عملية التصويت باللجان بعد حل أزمة تأخر القضاة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*وزير الداخلية يتفقد انتظام الأداء الأمنى باللجان والمقار الانتخابية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*السفيرة الأمريكية تتفقد لجان روض الفرج بالسيارة وتغادر بعد دقيقة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تدخل بعض أفراد قوات الجيش المكلفين بتأمين مدرسة فاطمة الزهراء الابتدائية بمدينة السلام، لفض اشتباك نشب بين مجموعة من الناخبات المنتقبات وبعض الناخبات الأخريات حول التصويت بنعم أو لا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الحرية والعدالة": ملتزمون بقواعد "البلشى" ولم نوجه للتصويت بـ"نعم"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مؤيدو مرسى يتظاهرون أمام "الدستورية" بلافتات "نعم للدستور"

تجمع عدد من مؤيدى الدكتور محمد مرسى أمام المحكمة الدستورية، صباح اليوم، رافعين لافتات "نعم للدستور" و"الدستور هو الشرعية.. نؤيد قرارات الرئيس ضد الفساد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*جدل بين الناخبين بالمعادى وتطاول بالألفاظ بين مؤيدى ومعارضى الدستور

شهدت كل من مدرسة "الأنورية" ومعهد الأوقاف الأزهرى ومدرسة أسماء الثانوية بنات بمنطقة المعادى وطرة البلد جدلا واسعا بين الناخبين حول التصويت على الدستور الجديد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفت المستشارة زهراء كمال فايد رئيسة اللجنة الفرعية رقم 7 رجال، بمدرسة طلعت حرب الثانوية الصناعية بنات، ما تداولته عدد من المواقع الإخبارية والقنوات الفضائية، حول وجود مشادات بين الناخبين المشاركين فى عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور، والمشرفين على اللجان، مؤكدة على ضرورة الالتزام الكامل من الناخبين بتعليمات المشرفين على اللجان ورجال الأمن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*إغلاق شارعين بالمعادى لكثافة المشاركين فى الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاكف يغادر بعد الإدلاء بصوته مباشرة.. وموسى يقف فى طابور الناخبين

غادر منذ قليل مهدى عاكف المرشد السابق لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين بعدما أدلى بصوته فى استفتاء الدستور بمدرسة فاطمة عنان بالتجمع الخامس، ولم يمكث سوى دقائق معدودة حيث دخل إلى المدرسة دون الوقوف فى طابور الناخبين وغادر مسرعا بعدها مباشرة.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*هدوءءء فى لجان مدينة نصر*
*وطوابير بسيطة منتظمة *
*وارتباك محدود فى حركة المرور أمام اللجان فقط *​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*إزالة الشعارات الرافضة للدستور من على أسوار مدارس الزاوية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*إقبال متزايد بمنطقة العباسية للاستفتاء على الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نعى الدكتور محمد سعد الكتاتنى، رئيس حزب الحرية والعدالة، شهداء الحزب بالبحيرة الذين استشهدوا فى انقلاب الأتوبيس الذى كان يقلهم أثناء عودتهم من مظاهرات تأييد الشرعية أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"لازم" ترصد توجيهاً للتصويت بـ"نعم" داخل لجان الإسكندرية*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*
* تبادل كل من  عمرو موسى، رئيس حزب المؤتمر، ومهدى عاكف، المرشد السابق لجماعة الإخوان  المسلمين، التحية والسلام، خلال تواجدهما بمدرسة فاطمة عنان بالتجمع  الخامس، للمشاركة فى عملية استفتاء الدستور.

 وقال عمرو موسى لقد تبادلت التحية مع مهدى عاكف بالرغم من اختلافنا الفكرى،  وأنا شخصيا سأتقبل نتيجة الاستفتاء إذا كانت نعم إذا جاءت دون تزوير.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمليات "الإنقاذ الوطنى" تكشف توجيه الإخوان للناخبين فى عدة لجان
رصد التقرير الثانى لغرفة عمليات جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى عدة مخالفات، أبرزها وجود مراقبين ومنظمين تابعين لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين.*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بالصور شاهد ماذا تقول السيدات للناخبين بسمنود !!!

 












 




 شهدت لجان مركز سمنود بمحافظة الغربية تواصل الإقبال من قبل الناخبين  للإدلاء بأصواتهم في الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، وكانت عدة لجان أيضا  بقرى سمنود شهدت تأخرا في عملية التصويت بسبب عدم وصول القضاة.

 كما شهدت لجنة مدرسة القاضى حسين بمدينة سمنود بالغربية قيام سيدتين بتوجيه  الناخبات بلجنة السيدات للإشارة إلى العلامة الزرقاء والتى تدل على "نعم"  للدستور، مستغلين عدم خبرتهن السياسية وأمية بعضهن تحت شعار "لو ماقلتوش  نعم أيامكو اللى جاية ندم".

 ومازالت الأجهزة الأمنية الشرطية بالتنسيق مع قوات الشرطة العسكرية تؤمن مقار لجان الاستفتاء بمختلف مراكز المحافظة.​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

نشرت  صفحة الفريق "أحمد شفيق" على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك" صورًا  للدكتور "محمد مرسي"، رئيس الجمهورية، أثناء إدلائه بصوته وذك بمدرسة بمصر  الجديدة. وعلقت الصفحة على هذا قائلة : اول حالة تزوير بالقاهرة: الرئيس  محمد مرسي يقوم بالتصويت في مصر الجديدة بالرغم من ان اسمه مسجل بكشوف  الناخبين بالزقازيق و يتحجج بأن عنوانه تغير إلى قصر الاتحادية.. كشوف  الناخبين لم تتغير منذ انتخابات الرئاسة و النتيجة تحمل الرئيس هتافات  "باطل" التي تلاحقه في كل مكان حتى في المساجد.​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

ص                      
                          دعا الدكتور محمد البرادعي جموع الشعب المصري إلى التصويت بـ«لا» على مشروع دستور مصر، الذي طُرح للاستفتاء اليوم.
  و تابع البرادعي في تغريدة له على حسابه الشخصي على موقع  التواصل  الاجتماعي تويتر«إلى كل مصري ومصرية : استمعوا إلى صوت العقل  والضمير،  وقولوا «لا» من أجل إنقاذ مصر ونصرة الوطن».
​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

صندوق انتخابات

   الكاتب : النهار السبت 15 ديسمبر 2012 الساعة  09:50 صباحاً        5
 أكدت قناة العربيةعلى سقوط أول قاضي  مزيف في مدرسة  العقاد والموجودة  أخر مترو عبد العزيز فهمي وهي لجنة رقم ٤٢  حيث اكتشف  الاهالي ان من يقوم  بالاشراف على الصناديق الانتخابية بدور قاضي  ليس قاضي  او من الهيئات  القضائية
   وسنواليكم بالتفاصيل​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*زعم الفريق أحمد شفيق المرشح الرئاسى السابق أن أول حالة تزوير بالقاهرة تمثلت فى قيام الرئيس محمد مرسى بالتصويت فى مصر الجديدة بالرغم من أن اسمه مسجل بكشوف الناخبين بالزقازيق*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

ضاء من "النور" يساعدون الناخبين من خلال نسخة من ورقة التصويت والإشارة على "موافق" 

                                           كتب : رحاب عبد الله                  منذ 1 دقيقة             
                      طباعة                                                                                                                                                         






                     صورةأرشيفية          
تواجد عدد من أعضاء حزب النور أمام لجنة فاطمة  الزهراء بمنطقة  اللبان  بالإسكندرية، يقومون بمساعدة الناخبين في معرفة  لجانهم وأرقامهم في   الكشوف. 

وذلك من خلال كتابة المعلومات الخاصة بالناخب على نسخة تحمل  نفس  بيانات  ورقة التصويت، مع وضع علامة على "موافق"، لتوجيه الناخبين  للإدلاء  عليها.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تلقت غرفة عمليات وزارة العدل، برئاسة المستشار هشام رءوف مساعد الوزير، عدداً من الشكاوى حول تأخر عدد من الإداريين فى بعض اللجان الفرعية بشمال القاهرة،*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

أصر قاضٍ ملتحٍ  بمدرسة الفرنسيسكان بأسيوط على منع دخول المراقبين  المنتمين للأحزاب  والحركات المدنية إلى اللجان، رغم سماحه للمراقبين  المنتمين للتيارات  الإسلامية بالدخول.  	جدير بالذكر أن اللجنة تأخرت في فتح أبوابها حتى  الساعة التاسعة والنصف.
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن الدكتور محمد الشرقاوى مدير مديرية الشئون الصحية بالإسكندرية ارتفاع عدد المصابين فى الاشتباكات التى وقعت فى محيط جامع القائد إبراهيم أمس الجمعة، بين مؤيدى ومعارضى الاستفتاء على الدستور إلى 23 مصابا.*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

وقعت اشتباكات بين 5 ناخبين وبعض أفراد  الجيش أمام  المدرسة  الثانوية الصناعية بنات بسوهاج، بسبب سوء التنظيم  الذي تشهده  اللجنة، وحضرت  بعض قوات الشرطة وأغلقت اللجنة بعد القبض على  المشتركين في  الاشتباكات  واحتجازهم داخل المدرسة، في حين وقف الناخبين  أمام المدرسة  منتظرين انتهاء  المشكلة.
​


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)

اخبار التزوير ايه يا جدعان


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*                             جبهة الانقاذ الوطني ترصد 37 مخالفة.. وتوجيه الناخبين وغياب القضاة ابرز الانتهاكات*







                                                      الاستفتاء على الدستور   تصوير- سامح ابو حسن                         

                                                                            - رحمة ضياء                                              
                                              نشر:                         15/12/2012 12:02 م                          – تحديث                         15/12/2012 12:02 م                      
                                              رصدت غرفة عمليات جبهة الانقاذ الوطني 37 مخالفة في تقرير الساعة 11 وجاءت الانتهاكات كالتالي:
 مدرسة كفر قشطة الابتدائية بالغربية: لجنة 3 ناظر المدرسة اخوان ويوجه الناخبين مع اخوان الحزب
 مدرسة التليمي بمنيا القمح بالشرقية: لجنتي 4 و21 سيدات رئيس اللجنة يقوم بتسويد البطاقات
 مدرسة حفنا الابتدائية ببلبيس بالشرقية: توجيه اكثر من 100 ناخب في نفس  الوقت والقاضي يرد على المعترضين على توجيه الناخبين قائلا «اعلى ما في  خيلكم اركبوه»
 مدرسة كفر عبد العزيز بالشرقية: سيدات الاخوان يوجهن الناخبين قائلين «نعم بتساوي الجنة»
 مدرسة هارون الرشيد الاعدادية بنات بحدائق القبة: لجنة 59 القاضي يوجه الناخبين للتصويت بنعم
 اسيوط حي غرب: تصويت جماعي وتوجيه ناخبين خارج وداخل اللجان
 مدرسة اوربيط الاعدادية بالشرقية: لجنة 36 و37 تصويت جماعي
 مدرسة ابن النفيس بمدينة نصر: لجنة 24 الاستمارات غير مختومة
 مدرسة عزيز اباظة بمصر الجديدة: لجنة 62 البطاقات غير مختومة
 مدرسة محمد رفعت بالحي السابع بمدينة نصر: لجنة 4 مغلقة حتى الآن
 مدرسة سنطة البلد بالغربية: لجنة 77 الحبر لا يستخدم ويوجد توجيه للناخبين
 مدرسة عاطف صدقي بالمنتزه بالاسكندرية: لجنة 77 القاضي غير متواجد والمشرفين موظفين
 مدرسة طارق بن زياد بشبرا لجنة 6: القاضي امامه صندوقين احدهما ممتلىء في بداية التصويت


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمليات "الحرية والعدالة": لم نرصد تجاوزات فى لجان أسيوط الانتخابية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت مدرسة الشهيد عدنان المدنى أحد المقار الانتخابية بمنطقة الوايلى، إقبالا ملحوظا من قبل السيدات، خاصة كبار السن على صناديق الاقتراع للإدلاء بأصواتهن على الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*القنصلية المصرية فى سيدنى تضبط محاولات تزوير بالاستفتاء على الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشفت إلهام رزق، مندوب المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان لمتابعة لجان الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، عن قيام مسئولى مدرسة هدى شعراوى بمدينة السلام، تمرير استمارات الاستفتاء بدون أختام.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس مجلس الشورى يقف فى الطابور بالشرقية للإدلاء بصوته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"عمليات 6إبريل": توجيه الناخبين للتصويت بـ"نعم" فى بعض لجان القاهرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تفقد اللواء أركان حرب توحيد توفيق عبد السميع قائد المنطقة المركزية العسكرية، لجان مدرسة الطبرى الإعدادية بمصر الجديدة،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*هدوء بمحيط "الاتحادية" وتواجد مكثف لقوات الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مواطنون يوزعون منشور"أعرف عيوب الدستور" أمام لجان باب الشعرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*كبار السن بالمرج يشكون صعوبة الوصول للجانهم الانتخابية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشادات بين مؤيدى ومعارضى الدستور بلجنة "النقراشى" بحدائق القبة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تزايد إقبال المواطنين على لجان باب الشعرية للإدلاء بأصواتهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصطفى النجار: أرقام "العليا للانتخابات" لا ترد على اتصالات المواطنين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نشبت مشادات كلامية بين عدد من الناخبين بمدرسة "ليسيه الحرية" بالمعادى ورؤساء اللجنتين 14 و16، وذلك بعد أن طلب الناخبون من رؤساء اللجان الاطلاع على هوياتهم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعضاء غرفة عمليات "حريات المحامين" يحتجون على غلق النقابة

فوجىء أعضاء غرفة العمليات للجنة الحريات المتابعين للاستفتاء، بغلق مقر النقابة العامة للمحامين فى وجههم، صباح اليوم السبت، بحجة أن النقابة مغلقة لأن اليوم عطلة رسمية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*وزير الداخلية: لم نتدخل فى الاستفتاء وأتوقع نسبة مشاركة عالية

أكد اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، وزير الداخلية، أن مهمة رجال الشرطة هى تأمين عملية الاستفتاء فقط، ولن يتدخلوا بأى وسيلة أخرى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الرئيس يتابع سير عملية الاستفتاء مع المسئولين بالجهاز الإدارى للدولة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور عاطف عدلى عضو الهيئة العليا للحزب المصرى الديمقراطى، إن غرفة عمليات الإنقاذ الوطنى تأكدت أن معظم المراقبين فى اللجان ينتمون لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالب وزير الأوقاف د.طلعت عفيفى وفد قيادات الوزارة، الذى قرر إيفاده بشكل عاجل إلى محافظة الإسكندرية، إطلاعه مباشرة على تطورات الأوضاع فى مسجد القائد إبراهيم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*محافظ القاهرة يتفقد سير عملية الاستفتاء فى لجان حدائق القبة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجنة صفيه زغلول الثانوية بنات - حلوان - لجنة70/71 رئيس اللجنة ليس قاضيا ورفض اظهار بطاقته الشخصية وتدخل الجيش واتضح فى النهاية أنه موظف بالنيابه *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مظاهرة نسائية بمدرسة طابا الابئدائية بمدينة نصر : باطل باطل بعد اكتشاف ان رئيس اللجنة مدرس وليس قاضيا كما كان يزعم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاسكندرية: مدرسة محمود ذكى سالم ثروت : اللجنة ليس بها قاضى والصندوق ممتلئ من الساعة 9 صباحا ولا يوجد الا مراقب ملتحى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*القاهرة - شبرا : مدرسة طارق بن زياد - لجنة 6: القاضى أمامه صندوقين أحدهم ممتلئ منذ بدأ التصويت*


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)

"قاض واحد" يشرف على التصويت بـ3 لجان بمدرسة محمود فهمي المعماري بالظاهر
             أميرة وهبة 


15-12-2012 | 12:30 










444














التصويت على الدستور​
             شهدت  لجان الاستفتاء بمنطقة الظاهر، تزايدا ملحوظا فى أعداد المواطنين للإدلاء  بأصواتهم فى الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد، وذلك بعد مرور 4 ساعات  على بدء عمل اللجان الذى شهد إقبالا ضعيفا من قبل المواطنين. 

وتواجد داخل اللجان رقم 18 و19 و20 بمدرسة محمود فهمي المعماري قاض  واحد فقط للإشراف على عملية التصويت على الاستفتاء، كما شهدت بطاقات  الاقتراع عدم وجود أختام بها.


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*المنصورة - ﻣﺪﺭﺳﺔ ﺍﺣﻤﺪ ﺯﻭﻳﻞ - ﻟﺠﻨﺔ 9 : يقوم ﺍﻟﻘﺎﺿﻰ بتسويد ﺑﻄﺎﻗﺎﺕ الاستفتاء بيده وعندما تم تصوير الواقعة تشاجر مع من فعل، ﻭﺟﺎﺭﻯ ﻋﻤﻞ ﻣﺤﻀﺮ بالواقعة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*ضبطت القنصلية المصرية العامة في سيدني محاولة لتكرار التصويت في الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، حيث تم ضبط استمارات تصويت خاصة بعدد من المواطنين قاموا بالحضور أمام اللجنة والتوقيع في سجلات الناخبين، رغم إرسالهم في الوقت ذاته مظاريف تصويت أخرى بالبريد، كما تم ضبط حالات أخرى لمواطنين قاموا بإرسال أكثر من استمارة بمظاريف بريدية منفصلة لنفس الشخص*


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*التقرير الأول غرفة عمليات مراقبة الاستفتاء التابعة لحزب الدستور بالاسكندرية*




التقرير الأول غرفة عمليات مراقبة الاستفتاء التابعة لحزب الدستور بالاسكندرية

 8:30	مدرسة نبوية موسى - محرم بك - رفض دخول مراقبين
 8:30 لجنة 35  - مدرسة المشير أحمد بدوي - محرم بك - - تأخر فتح اللجنة
 8:45 لجنة 39 -	مدرسة المشير أحمد بدوي - محرم بك - تأخر فتح اللجنة
 9:30 لجنة 22 - مدرسة طيبة - سيدي جابر - قيام القاضي بإفساد بطاقة ناخبة صوتت بغير موافق
 9:30 لجنة 22 -	مدرسة طيبة -	سيدي جابر -	اللجنة بدون قاضي وتواجد موظف واحد فقط
 10:00 لجنة 13 - مدرسة مصر الحرية - برج العرب الجديدة - رفض دخول مراقبين
 10:50 لجنة 26 - مدرسة جناكليس ثانوية بنين - رمل أول - توجيه ناخبين داخل اللجنة من قبل مندوب الحرية والعدالة
 11:00	مجمع مدارس أبو سليمان - رمل ثاني - توجيه ناخبين خارج اللجنة
 11:00 لجنة 14 - مدرسة العلم والإيمان - رمل أول - بطاقات غير مختومة
 11:03 مدرسة العروى الوثقى بنين - توجيه للناخبين على بعد 100 متر من اللجنة
 11:14 لجنة 38 - مدرسة طه حسين - عدم وجود حبر سري - تكدس ناخبين
 11:15 لجنة 110 - معهد فتيات سيدي بشر - منتزه أول - ورق غير مختوم
 11:23	المعهد الديني - سيدي جابر - ورق غير مختوم - رفض القاضي ختم الورق
 11:23 لجنة 28 - مدرسة رياض الإعدادية بنين - رمل أول - الصندوق مفتوح
 11:23 لجنة 29 - مدرسة رياض الإعدادية بنين - رمل أول - الصندوق مفتوح
 11:23 لجنة 30 - مدرسة رياض الإعدادية بنين - رمل أول - الصندوق مفتوح
 11:23 - لجنة 28 - مدرسة رياض الإعدادية بنين - رمل أول - تصويت جماعي - إهمال الحبر السري
 11:24 لجنة 89 - مدرسة عمرو شعير - منتزه أول - بدون قاضي
 11:35 مدرسة طه حسين -	رمل أول - تأخر فتح اللجنة - توجيه ناخبين
 11:48	مدرسة عصمت عبد المجيد - منتزه أول - توجيه ناخبين - توزيع دعاية خارج اللجنة بنعم
 11:48	مدرسة السيدة نفيسة - منتزه أول - توجيه ناخبين - توزيع دعاية خارج اللجنة بنعم
 12:02 مدرسة سيدي بشر الإعدادية القديمة - منتزه أول - ممنوع دخول المراقبين - أول مراقب الساعة 12:00
 12:02	مدرسة	الفتوح الإسلامية - الدخيلة - اللجنة بدون قاضي
 12:05 لجنة 77 - مدرسة عاطف صدقي - المنتزه - اللجنة بدون قاضي
 12:10 لجنة 59 - الشهيد السيد حفني - المنتزه ثان - القاضي لا يتحقق من شخصية المنقبات
 12:15 لجنة 5 - مدرسة الرمل الثانوية بنات - رمل أول - القاضي سعيد الورداني يقوم بتوجيه الناخبين لنعم وإتلاف بطاقات بعض الناخبين
 12:15	مدرسة طيبة الابتدائية - سيدي جابر - القاضي أيمن محمد فؤاد يقوم بإتلاف البطاقات
 12:15	مدرسة البيطاش الإعدادية - الدخيلة - القاضي شريف سامي يقوم بتوجيه الناخبين لنعم
 12:20	مدرسة محمود ذكي سالم - رمل أول - اللجنة بدون قاضي - الصندوق ملئ (تسويد بطاقات)
 12:20 لجنة 42 - مركز شباب سموحة - سيدي جابر - اللجنة بدون قاضي
 12:20 لجنة 28 - مدرسة الشاطبي التجريبية لغات - باب شرق - القاضي قام بطرد المراقبين
 12:20 مدرسة الكويت الثانوية بالحرمين - المنتزه - القاضي لا يتحقق من شخصية المنقبات


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*                             أحد الناخبين بالدقهلية يطالب القاضي بالتأشير له علي الرئيس مرسي في ورقة الاقتراع*






                                                      الاستفتاء                          

                                                                            - كارم الديسطى                                              
                                              نشر:                         15/12/2012 12:48 م                          – تحديث                         15/12/2012 12:58 م                      
                                              شهدت اللجنه رقم 3 بمدرسة دميرة الإعدادية  التابعة لمركز طلخا حادثة فريدة من نوعها حيث طالب أحد الناخبين الأميين  رئيس اللجنه بالتأشير له علي الرئيس مرسي في ورقة الاقتراع فانفجر الحاضرين  في اللجنه بالضحك وأخبره القاضي ان اليوم استفتاء علي الدستور وليس  انتخابات رئاسية والمطلوب أن تقول موافق أو غير موافق علي الدستور الجديد  فرد عليه الناخب بأن يختار له موافق.


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*المرحلة الاولى

 15 ديسمبر 2012





 تقرير المراقبة الميدانية

 البيان الاول الائتلاف المستقل لمراقبة الانتخابات

 القاهرة – مصر



 -      اتهامات بالتكفير لمن يصوت بلا للدستور

 – تاخر فتح اللجان – ارتباك في الاداء – اوراق اقتراع غير مختومة

 – غلق اللجان من قبل مواطنين  – غياب صناديق الاقتراع – منع المراقيبن

 – اصدار تفويضات للمراقبة من المجلس القومي لحقوق الانسان لحزب الحرية والعدالة

 يجري الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور في مرحلته الاولى  بمحافظات القاهرة –  الاسكندرية – الدقهلية – الغربية – الشرقية – اسيوط – سوهاج – اسوان – شمال  سيناء – جنوب سينا . وذلك بمقار لجان الاستفتاء والبالغ تعدادها 6376 لجنة  فرعية، إلى جانب 175 لجنة عامة، و30 لجنة محافظة،وذلك  تحت إشراف قضائي  بمعرفة قرابة 7 آلاف من أعضاء الهيئات القضائية المختلفة إلى جانب عدد من  رجال القضاء والنيابة العامة ( كما اعلنت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات ) ، عدد  الناخبين فى تلك المرحلة يبلغ 26 مليوناً و6 الاف ناخباً ويراقب الائتلاف  المستقل لمراقبة الانتخابات المرحلة الاولى بعدد 2980 مراقب على مستوى جميع  محافظات المرحلة الاولى .



 مقدمة 

 يأتي هذا  البيان وما يليه من بيانات وتقارير لسرد فعاليات المراقبة الميدانية التي  تقوم بها الجمعية المصرية للنهوض بالمشاركة المجتمعية[1] خلال المرحلة  الاولى  للاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور ، وستقوم الجمعية بإصدار بيانات و  تقرير للمرحلة الثانية، بالإضافة إلي تقرير نهائي مجمع يضم كل ما تم رصده  خلال المرحلتين بشكل أكثر تفصيلاً.

 ولضمان الموضوعية في عملها؛  يرصد الائتلاف المستقل لمراقبة الانتخابات العملية الانتخابية وفقاً لما  تقتضيه المعايير الدولية للانتخابات وحقوق الإنسان المتعارف عليها،  بالإضافة إلى محاولة رصد إلى أي مدى تلتزم مصر بتعهداتها تجاه مواطنيها،  وخاصة ما يتعلق بالعهد الدولي للحقوق المدنية والسياسية الذي صادقت عليه  مصر عام 1982. كما يتم رصد العملية الانتخابية ومدى اتساقها والتشريعات  الداخلية. وتحاول الجمعية معرفة إذا ما كانت هذا الاستفتاء يختلف عن  سابقاتها ويعكس إرادة المواطنين المصريين أم لا.







 ويبدى الائتلاف المستقل لمراقبة الانتخابات ملاحظاته التالية:



 محافظة القاهرة

 -       بمدرسة طوسون بروض الفرج ومدرسة حدائق شبرا تم منع دخول المراقبين للجان التصويت .

 -       بمدرسة التربية الفكرية بحلوان تم رصد وجود لافتات كبيرة لحث الناخبين على التصويت بنعم للدستور .

 -       مدرسة السعادة التجريبية لغات بالزيتون لجنة 29 لم تبدأ عملية الاقتراع نتيجة لغياب القاضي المشرف على اللجنة

 -       مدرسة ليسيه الحرية بالمعادي أوراق الاقتراع غير مختومة

 -       مدرسة مصر الجديدة الإعدادية لا توجد لوحات إرشادية خاصة بأرقام  اللجان وحالة من التخبط بين المواطنين للوصول الى اللجان الخاصة بهم

 -       مدرسة مصر للتأمين تم منع مراقبي الائتلاف من دخول اللجان

 -       مدرسة الشيماء بالمقطم وجود ملصقات خاصة بحزب الحرية والعدالة  وحزب الوسط تدعو الناخبين للتصويت بنعم الى جانب وجود عدد من الأشخاص  المناصرين للتيار الديني يدعو الناخبين للتصويت بنعم أمام مقر الاقتراع

 -       مدرسة المسلم الصغير بحلوان تواجد أشخاص مناصرين للتيار الديني يدعو الناخبين للتصويت بنعم

 -       مجمع مدارس الفاروق بدار السلام تواجد عناصر من الجيش والشرطة داخل لجان الاقتراع للتنظيم

 -       مدرسة الأميرة فوزية لجنة رقم 3 تم منع مراقبي الائتلاف من دخول لجنة

 -       كلية الهندسة بشبرا تم غلق اللجنة من قبل المواطنين لشكوكهم في شخصية القاضي وغياب الأختام على أوراق الاقتراع

 -       مدرسة الزيتون الحديثة الإعدادية بنات لجنة رقم ( 5 ) سيدات  لا يتم الكشف عل شخصية المنقبات قبل الإدلاء  بأصواتهم

 -       مدرسة المدينة المنورة بألماظة تم فتح اللجان في التام الساعة الثامنة وخمس وأربعين دقيقة

 -       مدرسة شجرة الدر الابتدائية بالسيدة زينب الامن رفض دخول المراقبين والصحفيين الى مقار الاقتراع

 -       مدرسة الخضيري الابتدائية بالسيدة زينب لم يتم فتح اللجان حتي صدور التقرير

 -       مدرسة سراي القبة الإعدادية بنات تواجد عناصر من انصار التيار الديني يدعو الناخبين للتصويت بنعم

 -       مدرسة الشهيد الحافظ السيدة زينب تم منع دخول مراقبي الائتلاف من دخول اللجان

 -       مدرسة الطبري الإعدادية بروكسي لجنة 34 تم منع مراقبي الائتلاف من  دخول اللجان مع وجود حالة من المشدات الكلامية بين الناخبين والقاضي نتيجة  رفض القاضي ابراز تحقيق الشخصية الخاصة به

 -       مدرسة  الفندقية بمصر الجديدة لجنة 6 تم غلق اللجنة من قبل القاضي المشرف عليها  نتيجة غياب الكشف الخاص باسماء الناخبين من رقم 1001 الى رقم 1990

 -       مدرسة طور سيناء الابتدائية لجنة 17 غياب الأختام على أوراق الاقتراع

 -       مركز شباب عرب الحصن لجنة 84 لا يوجد صناديق اقتراع داخل اللجنة  ويتم جمع اوراق الاقتراع بالايدي من قبل قاضي اللجنة وموظفيها .

 محافظة الاسكندرية

 -       مدرسة اللؤلوء بمينا البصل تم منع جميع المراقبين من دخول اللجان.

 -       مدرسة مصطفى مشرف الابتدائية ومدرسة الطفولة السعيدة الاعدادية  يجوب امام اللجنتين عدد من انصار التيار السلفي يحملون لافتات تحث  المواطنين على الادلاء بنعم للدستور مما دفع عدد من امواطنين للدخول معهم  في مشادات كلامية .

 -       مدرسة ناصر الابتدائية بكرموز ومدرسة  الزهراء الابتدائية بنات تم رصد سيارة اجرة لا تحمل لوحات معدنية تجوب امام  المدارس بمكبرات صوت تدعوا المواطنين  بنصرة الدين الاسلامي والشريعة  والتصويت بنعم للدستور

 -       مدرسة محمد سعد لجنة 103 منتزه اول  المشرف على اللجنة  موظف بالنيابة العامة .

 -       مدرسة مصطفى مشرفة بالاسكندرية  القاضي اوقف اللجنة اكثر من مرة نتيجة التزاحم وبطئ الاجراءات داخل اللجنة .

 -       مدرسة كوبري شربات بالعامرية لجنة 16 تم رصد محموعة من انصار التيار الديني يروجون دعاية بان من يقول لا للدستور فهو كافر .

 محافظة الشرقية :

 -       لجان مدرسة السلام الابتدائية بالعاشر من رمضان تم منع دخول  مراقبي الائتلاف المستقل لمراقبة الانتخابات ومراقبي المجلس القومي لحقوق  الانسان , تم رصد دعاية داخل فناء المدرسة  توجه الناخبين للتصويت بنعم من  قبل اشخاص معروف انتمائهم لجماعة الاخوان المسلمين .

 -        مدرسة البيوم الابتدائية  بمركز الزقازيق لجنة رقم 66 الحبر المستخدم  غير  فعال ويتلاشى فورا  ورئيس اللجنة يرفض اثبات الواقعة .

 -       مدرسة الشهيد بمينا القمح لجنة رقم 60 اوراق الاقتراع غير مختومة

 -       مدرسة حفنة الابتدائية ببلبيس تواجد عدد كبير من الناخبين داخل لجنة وسط توجيه لهم من قبل اشخاص داخل اللجنة للتصويت بنعم

 -       مجمع مدرسة الجوسق الاعدادية المشتركة تم فتح اللجان في تمام  الساعة التاسعة والنصف صباحا  كما تم فتح لجنة رقم 14 سيدات في تمام الساعة  العاشرة والنصف صباحا

 -       مدرسة الاعدادية بنات بالزقازيق تم منع مراقبي الائتلاف من دخول اللجان

 -       مدرسة الثانوية التجارية المشتركة بنات  لجنة 41 و 42 غياب ارقم اللجنة على صناديق الاقتراع

 -       مدرسة السادات بالشرقية مجاورة 6 تم منع المراقبين من دخول اللجان

 محافظة الدقهليه

 -       مدرسة عبدالحميد مجاهد  بمدينة دكرنس  لجنة رقم 37  ما زال الاقبال ضعيف والاوضاع هادئة .

 -       بمدرسة  الناصر الاعدادية بنين بالسنبلاوين لجنة رقم 69  تم رصد عمل اللجنة بدون قاض مشرف ويديرها الموظفين المساعدين فقط .

 -       مدرسة الربيعة بمركز دكرنس  لجنة 9 لم يصل رئيس اللجنة الى الان .

 -       مدرسة كفر طنبول الجديد / مركز السنبلاوين لجنة رقم 18 المساعدين  الاداريين باللجنة هم اعضاء بحزب الحرية والعدالة . وتم رصد دعاية خارج  اللجنة لتوجيه الناخبين للتصويت بنعم.

 محافظة الغربية

 -  مدرسة المؤسسة الابتدائية لجنة السيدات تم فتح اللجنة الساعة  10,55 صباحا و  تم رصد اكشاك دعاية لحزب الحرية والعدالة امام المدرسة لحث المواطنين  للتصويت بنعم .

 -  مدرسة النجاح , مدرسة الشهيد مبروك , مدرسة الشهيد عارف بمركز كفر الزيات تم منع دخول جميع المراقبين .

 - مدرسة ابوصير الابتدائية بسمنود تم فتح اللجنة الساعة 11 وتم رصد  تجمع  من حزب الحرية والعدالة امام اللجنة وحث المواطنين على التصوين بنعم في  الاستفتاء .

 محافظة اسيوط

 -       مدرسة الوليد الثانوية بنات لجنة 14 يقوم انصار حزب الحرية والعدالة توجيه لناخبين للتصويت بنعم امام اللجنة

 -       مدرسة الثورة  تم رصد  توزيع اوراق امام اللجنة بحث الناخبين على التصويت بنعم من قبل انصار حزب الحرية والعدالة .

 -       المعهد الديني  بميدوب بمركز اسيوط تم رصد دعاية  للتصويت بنعم غير معلومة مصدر  موزعها .

 -       مدرسة النصر الابتدائية  تم منع دخول المراقبين  من لجان المدرسة .

 -       مدرسة الزخرفية تم رصد مشاجرات بين الناخبين  بين انصار التصويت بنعم وانصار التصويت بلا .

 محافظة سوهاج

 -       عدد كبير من اللجان لم تفتح حتى الساعة  9,30 صباحا منها لجنة ساحل طهطا  وتأخر وصول  بعض القضاه في مركز طما .

 -       مدرسة  باصونة الابتدائية  بقرية باصونة – مركز المراغة تم رصد  توجيه الناخبين من قبل انصار حزب الحرية والعدالة  للتصويت بنعم واستخدام  اجهزة لاب توب لمساعدة الناخبين في الوصول للجانهم  عليها  شعار التصويت  بنعم .

 -       لجنة  رقم 9 بساحل طهطا  تم رصد اوراق التصويت غير مختومة .

 محافظة اسوان

 -       مدرسة خديمة يوسف تم منع مراقبي الائتلاف من دخول اللجان .

 -       مدرسة مهران خلاب تواجد انصار لحزب الحرية والعدالة .

 محافظة شمال سيناء

 -       مدرسة الجبل الجديدة تجوب سيارة أجرة رقم 741 امام المدرسة بمكبرات الصوت تحدث الناخبين على التصويت بنعم

 -       حي الرابطة مسجد أبي فراس أنصار التيار الديني يستخدموا المسجد  ومكبرات الصوت داخله لحدث المواطنين على التصويت بنعم مع انتشار اعداد من  انصار التيار بالشوارع المحيطة تحث المواطنين على التصويت بنعم

 محافظة جنوب سيناء

 -       لجنة رقم 4 بمدرسة رفاعة الطهطاوي  تم رصد اشخاص ينتمون لجماعة  الاخوان المسلمين داخل اللجنة يقوم بتوجيه الناخبين للتصويت بنعم *


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

جاتلي رساله علي الموبيل من الشروق 

مد فتره ااتصويت في جميع اللجان حتي التاسعه مساءا


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

> *أحد الناخبين بالدقهلية يطالب القاضي بالتأشير له علي الرئيس مرسي في ورقة الاقتراع*
> 
> http://www.tahrirnews.com/images/Sec...20%2817%29.jpg                                                      الاستفتاء
> 
> ...


*يا نهار مطين هما دول اللى بيحددوا مستقبل بلد*


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

ام عماد الدين مصطفى بتحرير محضر ضدد  المستشار حسام  العريانى رئيس اللجنة التاسيسية للدستور والمجلس القومى  لحقوق الانسان.    واضاف عماد فى المحضر الذى حمل  رقم1643  ان كل التصاريح  الخاصة بمراقبة  اللجان صادرة كلها لحزب النور وحزب الحرية والعدالة والتى   يستغلوها لتوجيه  الناخبين ب”نعم” و تم تحرير محضر فى قسم تانى العريش


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*غياب الموظفين عن لجنة 9 بالجمالية واستبدالهم بمدرسين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قاض يحتجز ناخبا رفض وضع إصبعه بالحبر الفسفورى فى أسيوط*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أدلى دكتور نبيل العربى الأمين العام لجامعة العربية بصوته فى الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، الذى بدأت أولى جولات التصويت عليه صباح اليوم السبت،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس مجلس الشورى: الدستور الحالى من أفضل الدساتير على الإطلاق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعاية للتصويت بـ"نعم" أمام لجنة انتخابية بحلوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*منع الصحفيين ومراسلى القنوات من دخول لجنتين بالسيدة زينب*


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشادات بمدرسة النهضه في عين شمس والناخبون يشكون القاضية للأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"العليا للانتخابات" تطالب قضاة اللجان بإظهار هوياتهم للناخبين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*وزير الداخلية يأمر بالتأكد من ختم الاستمارات بأحد لجان روض الفرج*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*غادر اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، وزير الداخلية ومحافظ القاهرة الدكتور أسامة كمال، مدرسة التوفيقية الثانوية بنين بمنطقة روض الفرج، بعد تفقد لجانها،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*كسر ساق أبو العز الحريرى يمنعه من التصويت فى الاستفتاء*


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*موظفة  بالنيابة الادارية اسمها ( مها عليوي ) تم ضبطها وهي تنتحل صفة قاضية  ورئيسة محكمة وذلك في مدرسة الكواكب لجنة رقم ١٩ بمصر الجديدة وجاري تحرير  محضر انتحال صفة وتزوير في زوراق رسمية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*محام يطالب بوقف الاستفتاء لعدم نشر مواد الدستور بالجريدة الرسمية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قوات الجيش تنظم دخول كبار السن إلى لجان العباسية*


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مدرسه  محمد أحمد البلتاجى الثانويه المشتركه بقريه نوسا الغيط مركز أجا محافظه  الدقهليه لجنه فرعيه 79 مفهاش قاضى وكل ما الناخبيت يسألوا يقولوا لهم فى  الحمام ولما تم التذمر من الأمر رفضوا ايقاف اللجنه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"العليا للانتخابات": تأخر فتح اللجان لأكثر من ساعة بمنفلوط بسبب الثأر*


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)

الشاطر لم يلتزم بالطابور الانتخابي.. والسيدات يهتفن ضده أمام مقر اللجنة " باطل باطل" 

 لم ينتظر القيادي الإخواني، خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، في الطابور الانتخابي مثله مثل باقي الناخبين، ففور  وصوله إلى مقر لجنته بمدرسة طابا الإعدادية بنات بمدينة نصر، تجاوز الطابور  الذي كان طويلاً، وتوجه مباشرة إلى مقر لجنته الانتخابي .

 وفور  دخوله للإدلاء بصوته، تم إغلاق اللجنة، وتم منع الناخبين من الدخول أثناء  وجوده داخل اللجنة، رغم التزاحم الشديد، وهو ما قوبل باستياء الكثيرين من  الناخبين، فهتفوا ضده أثناء خروجه من اللجنة، قائلين: "باطل ..باطل"..  و"يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد".

 وأكدت رنا محمد، إحدى السيدات الحاضرات للواقعة أن أغلبية السيدات، هتفن ضد الشاطر والمرشد لرفضهن تصرفات جماعة الإخوان المسلمين.


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*ياسر على: الرئيس أدلى بصوته فى مصر الجديدة بعد تغيير محل إقامته*


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*غرفة عمليات جبهة الإنقاذ ترصد إغلاق لجنة بمدينة نصر حتى وصول الشاطر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تضاعف أعداد الناخبين بالمرج وارتباك مرورى مع حلول فترة الظهيرة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*محضر ضد رئيس لجنة انتخابات الشرقية لعدم وضع مواد الدستور باللجان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأمن يحتجز شخصا حاول تقديم رشاوى للناخبين بالإسكندرية

أكد إسلام قطب، مراقب المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، رصد رشوة انتخابية أمام مدرسة أمير البرج الإعدادية بمنطقة محرم بك بالإسكندرية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رصدت حملة "امسك تزوير" التى أطلقتها حركه "محامون من أجل العدالة" العديد من الانتهاكات للعملية الانتخابية بالمرحلة الأولى للاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*استمرار توافد الناخبين على لجان الاستفتاء بالتجمع الخامس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*طوابير أمام لجان العتبة.. وحضور مكثف للمنتقبات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رفض رئيس اللجنة رقم 9 بمدرسة العريش الإعدادية بنات، بشمال سيناء، اليوم، إظهار هويته القضائية لأحد المواطنين طلب الاطلاع عليها*


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*حررت ناخبة تدعى وفاء البسيونى، بلجنة مدرسة السيدة زينب الجديدة، محضراً لدى المستشار المشرف على اللجنة الفرعية رقم 17، تفيد بغياب أختام اللجنة العليا للاستفتاء عن كشوف الناخبين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أدلى منذ قليل، عمر محمد مرسى ابن رئيس الجمهورية بصوته فى مدرسة السادات بدائرة قسم ثانى الزقازيق بالشرقية.*


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مدينة نصر: لجنة 23 مدرسة ابن النفيث سيدات. رئيس اللجنة يمنع دخول المسيحيات والمراقبين و لا يستخدم الحبر السرى*


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قائد الجيش الثاني الميداني يتفقد لجان الشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*إقبال مكثف للناخبين بالشرقية وسط تعزيزات أمن الجيش والشرطة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الناشط السياسى ممدوح حمزة، من خلال زيارتى للجان الانتخابية فى المنيل، لاحظت أن عدد النساء فى الطوابير أضعاف الرجال.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

شهدت اللجنة رقم 15 بمدرسة ليسيه الحرية بالمعادى، مشادات كلامية بين عدد كبير من الناخبات المتواجدات أمام اللجنة ومشرفيها.


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشادة بين مراقب وقاضٍ لعدم وجود أختام على أوراق الاستفتاء بالدقهلية*


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللجان  رقم "3" و"4" بمدرسة الامام الشافعي الاعدادية بالخليفة بها مستشاران  ملتحيان من الاخوان هما محمد سامح عبدالخالق وطارق عبد الفتاح محمد يقومان  باجبار الناخبين بالتصويت بـ "نعم" وهناك مشادات مع الناخبين ...*


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* غرفة عمليات «العدل»: شباب الاخوان يؤثرون على الناخبين خارج اللجان بالمحلة الكبرى 
*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا صوتى كان*
* لا*​


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رصد مراقب حمله راقب يامصرى قيام المحامى الحقوقى خالد على، المرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية، ببلاغ فى قسم المعادى، ضد قاضى لجنة 15 بمدرسة ليسيه الحرية، واتهم خالد على فى البلاغ، القاضى بأنه فتح صندوق الاقتراع بعد تصويت عدد من الناخبين، وذلك لختم أوراق الاقتراع بما يعد مخالفا للقانون وهو الأمر الذى أدى إلى حالة من الاستياء بين الناخبين*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت اللجنة رقم 31 بمدرسة جمال حشمت بطنطا، مطالبة أحد الناخبين بالكشف عن هوية القاضى المشرف على اللجنة، وذلك لشكه فى أمره بسبب لحيته الطويلة، وهو ما رفضه القاضى، ما أثار غضب الناخبين الموجودين باللجنة، وأدى الأمر الى توقف عملية الاستفتاء بها، وتدخل قوات الشرطة.*
*كما أكد محمد صلاح مسؤول غرفة عمليات التيار الشعبي بالغربية أن الأمر تكرر فى مدرسة تل الحدادين الابتدائية بطنطا، مؤكدا حسب قوله أن المشرف على اللجنة "سكرتير نيابة وليس قاضيا".**كما قام أحد القضاة بمدرسة السلام التجريبية بطنطا رفض دخول مندوب المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، بدعوى أن البطاقة الحقوقية التي بحوذته غير مختومة من اللجنة العليا للانتخابات.*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نشبت اشتباكات بالأيدى بين أنصار جماعة الأخوان المسلمين وحملة لازم حازم وعدد من الناخبين أمام أبواب مدرسة التوفيقية الثانوية بدائرة روض الفرج بسبب الدعايا الأنتخابية لإنصار الإسلاميين للناخبين بالتصويت بـ"نعم" فى الاستفتاء، مما ترتب عليه إغلاق المدرسة ولجانها الأربعة لمدة 15 دقيقة، مما دفع اللجنة القضائية المشرفة على اللجنة لنقل الصناديق لمبنى أمن أخر داخل المدرسة لتأمينها.، فى الوقت الذى قام فيه الناخبين بطرد جمال صابر منسق حملة حازمون من محيط المدرسة.*
*كما أندلعت مشادات بين الناخبين حول التصويت "بنعم أو لا" فى محيط لجنة مدرسة روض الفرج الإعدادية بنين مما ترتب عليها استدعاء قوات الشرطة العسكرية لتأمين محيط اللجنة، خوفاً من إندلاع اشتباكات.**فى الإطار ذاته،قامت السفيرة الأمريكية بالقاهرة آن باترسون بتفقد لجان الاستفتاء بمدرسة التوفيقية الثانوية بنين بمنطقة روض الفرج من الخارج، رافضة النزول من سياراتها ، وغادرت المكان على الفور بالرغم من الاستعدادت لأمنية من قبل قوات الجيش والشرطة لاستقبالها*​


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رصدت غرفة عمليات جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني المقامة بمقر الحزب المصري الديمقراطي، عددًا من المخالفات بمحافظة الإسكندرية أثناء عملية التصويت على الاستفتاء، والتي تمثلت في وجود صناديق مليئة باللجان الانتخابية بمدرسة زكي سامي ثروت دون وجود قضاة.*
*كما أكدت الغرفة على وجود تصويت جماعي في مدرسة فاطمة عنان بالمنتزه، بالإضافة إلى وجود استمارات غير مختومة في مدرسة أحمد لطفي السيد بالمنشية.*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تسبب تدافع العشرات من الناخبين أمام لجنة 18 بمدرسة روض الفرج الثانوية من أجل أسبقية الدخول، إلى توقف عملية التصويت لمدة نصف ساعة بعد إصرار رئيس اللجنة على غلق بابها حتى تدخلت قوات التأمين لإعادة الانتظام أمامها مرة أخرى.**وفي الساحل، تقدم موظف ببلاغ إلى قسم الشرطة ضد رئيس اللجنة رقم 54 بمدرسة القومية المشتركة، قال فيه إنه اكتشف أن رئيس اللجنة ليس قاضيا وبالاستعلام من قبل مأمور القسم وتبين أن رئيس اللجنة عضو من أعضاء مجلس الدولة ويحمل الصفة القضائية*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعرض الداعية السلفي الدكتور عبد الله بدر، أستاذ التفسير بجامعة الأزهر وصاحب أزمة الفنانة إلهام شاهين، لهجوم شديد من عدد من ممثلي القوى السياسية بالقليوبية ومدينة قها، خلال تواجده بمسجد العمري لإلقاء ندوة دينية، بدعوة من جمعية أنصار السنة المحمدية والدعوة السلفية، بعدما هاجم التيار الشعبي والرافضين للدستور وقال إنهم يريدون زعزعة الأمن والاستقرار في ربوع البلاد.*
*وأثار ما قاله بدر استياء عدد من الحضور، فانسحبوا منها واستدعوا أنصارهم من القوى الرافضة لينظموا وقفة احتجاجية أمام المسجد؛ للتنديد بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين والدستور.*
*وتلقى اللواء محمود يسري، مدير الأمن، إخطارا من العميد سامي عبدالله، مأمور قسم قها، بالواقعة، فانتقل على الفور اللواء محمد القصيري، مدير مباحث القليوبية، والعميد أسامة عايش، رئيس المباحث، للمسجد، وتبين أنه أثناء إلقاء الشيخ عبدالله بدر ندوة دينية بمسجد العمري بقها، بناء على دعوة من جمعية أنصار السنة المحمدية والدعوة السلفية، تطرق في حديثه إلى ضرورة توجه المواطنين للاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد ووضع علامة "نعم" عليه حتى تستقر البلاد، مهاجما التيار الشعبي والنظام السابق.**وتمكنت أجهزة الأمن من السيطرة على الموقف وتأمين الندوة حتى نهايتها، وانصرف بدر بعدها إلى القاهرة دون مشاكل.*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رصدت غرفة عمليات جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني المقامة بمقر الحزب المصري الديمقراطي، عددًا من المخالفات بمحافظتي أسوان وسوهاج أثناء عملية التصويت على الاستفتاء، حيث تواجد أفراد من جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والسلفيين أمام لجان الاستفتاء منذ الصباح.**كما رصدت الغرفة توجيه الناخبين إلى التصويت بـ"نعم" على الدستور، وأشارت إلى أن أبرز هذه اللجان مدرسة كيمة الابتدائية شرق بأسوان، وبعض اللجان بمنطقة أخميم بمحافظة سوهاج.*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشفت مصادر باللجنة العليا للانتخابات أن التغيير الذي جرى على استمارة الاستفتاء، بوضع خانة "موافق" أولا، مقصود حتى تكون مختلفة عن أوراق التصويت بالخارج.**وأشارت المصادر إلى أن استمارات المصريين في الخارج تبدأ بـ"غير موافق" أولا على استمارة التصويت، لتختلف عن استمارات التصويت في الداخل، حتى لا يتم استخدام استمارات الخارج في استفتاء الداخل.*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رصدت غرفة عمليات "دستوركم لا يمثلنا" لحركة "6 أبريل" في تقريرها الأول، عددًا من التجاوزات والانتهاكات أثناء عملية الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد، منها مساعدة أعضاء حزب "النور" للناخبين أمام لجنة فاطمة الزهراء بالإسكندرية من خلال نسخة ورقة التصويت والإشارة على "موافق".**كما رصدت عدم وجود أختام على أوراق الاستفتاء، وطرد اللجنة العليا للاستفتاء الصحفيين وتستثنى التليفزيون المصري، مشيرة إلى أن الشرطة فشلت في احتواء الأزمة.*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقعت اشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الاستفتاء على الدستور في مدينة طما بسوهاج بمنطقة بحر البلد، التي تبعد عن موقف طما الرئيسي نحو 250 مترا، ما استدعى حضور المحافظ ومسؤولي قوات تأمين تابعة للجيش، للسيطرة على الاشتباكات.**يذكر أن منطقة بحر البلد تعاني من انتشار البلطجة وتجارة المخدرات والسلاح.*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعتدى عدد من أعضاء جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والسلفيين على محب عاطف، عضو حركة شباب 6 أبريل، وطردوه خارج اللجنة، عندما اعترض على إضراب قاضي لجنة 13 مع زملائه.*
*وقال محب، في تصريحات خاصة لـ"الوطن"، إنه فوجئ فور خروجه من اللجنة بأكثر من عشر سيارات جميع مستقليها ملتحين، قال له أحدهم: "إنت الولد بتاع 6 أبريل؟ امشي وبدون كلام بدل ما الناس دي تاخدك صاحي".واستدعى القاضي اثنين من المستشارين من حزب الحرية والعدالة ليحلا بدلا منه في حال استمرار إضرابه.*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال المستشار خالد حسن نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة والمشرف على اللجنة رقم 17 مدرسة الفاروق بدار السلام، إنه "حتى هذه اللحظة قام 700 ناخب بالتصويت من واقع 4500 ناخب يحق لهم التصويت بهذه اللجنة".*
*وأضاف حسن لـ"الوطن"، أن هناك ظاهرة فوجئ بها أثناء رئاستة للجنة، هي أن "عدد من الناخبين يتشكك في شخصية القاضي، معتقدًا أن مَن يشرف على الانتخابات ليس قاضيًا، وأنه موظف سواء في مجلس الدولة أو في جهه حكومية، وأنه قام بإخراج هويته الشخصية لتأكد الناخبين من صفته القضائية".**وأرجع المستشار حسن ظاهرة التشكك في إشراف القضاة على الاستفتاء إلى وجود حملة إعلانية أمس، تشكك في أن القضاة لا يشرفون على العملية الانتخابية، وأن غير القضاة هم الذين يشرفون على الاستفتاء*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أصدرت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني تقريرها الخامس عن عملية الاستفتاء، راصدا فيه العديد من التجاوزات على مستوى الجمهورية. وأفاد مندوبو الجبهة في القاهرة والمحافظات التي يجرى فيها الاستفتاء، وجود صناديق ممتلئة في بداية عملية التصويت في مدرسة النصر بحدائق القبة بالقاهرة، في حين تم تبديل العديد من بطاقات الاقتراع التي تم التصويت عليها بـ"لا" لـ"نعم"، وفي مدينة نصر بلجنة مدرسة الصنايع بنات وجدت استمارات غير موقعة، في حين منع المواطنين من التصويت بمدرسة طابا الإعدادية منذ الثامنة والنصف صباحا بواسطة بودي جارد خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام للإخوان المسلمين.*
*وأضاف التقرير أن بعض القضاة رفضوا إبراز هويتهم في كثير من اللجان منها لجنة بمدرسة مصطفى حشمت بطنطا، ومدرسة السادات بمدينة السلام بالقاهرة، ومدرسة نجسيب محفوظ بروض الفرج بالقاهرة، في حين تم رصد قيام قاضي بتوجيه الناخبين بمدرسة امين الراعي بالمعادي بالقاهرة ، ووجود وكلاء نيابة وليس قضاة بمدرسة خالد بن الوليد بمدينة نصر بالقاهرة، في حين تم انتداب قاضي واحد ل9 لجان بمدرسة الوروارة الإبتدا ئية بأبو حماد بالشرقية.*
*وفي سوهاج، تم رصد قيام الإخوان بتسويد عدد من البطاقات بمردسة ببا بأخميم، وفي الغربية توقف العمل لفترة طويلة بمدرسة الزبير بن العوام بطنطا، وفي كفر الزيات في مدرسة كفر مشلا الابتدائى تم توجيه الناخبين من قبل مدير المدرسة، إضافة إلى عدم وجود القاضي في مدرسة المؤسسة بالسنطة، وتم رصد استمارات غير مختومة مدرسة سمنود التجارية.*
*وفي الإسكندرية، لم تفتح مدرسة الشاطبي بنات حتي الساعة الحادية عشر و10 دقائق، وتم رصد استمارات غير مختومة بمدرسة أحمد لطفى السيد بالمنشية، وفي مدرسة زكى سامى ثروت لا يوجد قاض، ووجدت جميع الصناديق ممتلئة.*
*وفي مدرسة سيدي بشر القديمة الإعداية بنات بالمنتزة: لا يوجد قاضي، والإخوان يخرجون بورق التصويت.**وفي الشرقية، بمدرسة الصنايع بأبو حماد تم توجيه الناخبين لـ"نعم" وترهيب من يقول "لا"، وفي شربين بالدقهلية، مدرسة الدهرية الأزهري، اكتشف أن المشرف على اللجنة محام وليس قاضيا، وفي أسوان بمدرسة كيمة الابتدائية شرق وجد عدد من الإخوان داخل اللجان وخارجها إضافة لسلفيين.*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الشاعر الكبير عبد الرحمن الأبنودي، في تصريح لـ"الوطن"، إنه يتبع محافظة الجيزة، لذا فإن تصويته في الاستفتاء على الدستور سوف يكون في المرحلة الثانية، المقرر إجراؤها السبت المقبل 22 ديسمبر.*
*وبسؤاله عما إذا كان ينوي التصويت بـ"نعم" أم "لا"، أجاب أنه سوف يصوت بـ"لا"، مضيفا "نعم إيه.. إنت بتشتمني؟".**وأضاف أنه نظرا لظروفه الصحية وإقامته بإحدى قرى الإسماعيلية، فإن زوجته وبناته سوف يذهبون إلى لجانهن، وسيعبرون عن الرأي نفسه، وهو التصويت بـ "لا".*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت الجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمي أنها ستتقدم بمحضر ضد الدكتور محمد مرسي، رئيس الجمهورية، بسبب إدلائه بصوته في مكان آخر مخالف للجنته. ومن المفترض أن الرئيس ينتمي للمحافظة الشرقية، لكنه أدلى بصوته في مصر الجديدة.*
*وأكد عصام الشريف، منسق الجبهة الحرة للتغيير السلمي، في تصريحات لـ"الوطن"، أن ما حدث يعد تزويرا من الرئيس، بعد أن أدلى بصوته من قبل في محافظة الشرقية، الآن يصوت في مصر الجديدة.**وتساءل الشريف: "كيف نطالب المواطنين باحترام القانون، ورئيس الجمهورية نفسه الذي من المفترض أن يلتزم بالقانون يضرب به عرض الحائط؟"، مضيفا أن ما استحدثه الرئيس وعدم التزامه "يجعلنا نشكك في عملية الاستفتاء".*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تم العثور على ورقة استفتاء "دوارة"، في أحد لجان قرية ميت تمامة بالدقهلية، وكانت استمارة استفتاء "رسمية" موجودة خارج اللجنة، وحرر الأهالي محضرا بالواقعة ضد الشخص الحامل لهذه الورقة.*
*ومن ناحية أخرى حرر عباس راغب الشربيني، مرشح مجلس الشعب السابق عن حزب الوفد، مذكرة ضد مستشار اللجنة الموجودة بمدرسة مازن القلة بمدينة ميت طاهر بالدقهلية، وضابط القوات المسلحة المسؤول عن تأمين اللجنة، بتهمة توجيه الناخبين داخل وخارج اللجنة للتصويت بـ"نعم".**وفي نفس السياق، حررت نبوية محمد الناجي محضرا ضد قاضي اللجنة 35 في مدرسة حمدي السيد الإعدادية في مدينة ميت الخولي، بتهمة توجيه الناخبين للتصويت بـ"نعم ".*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*استنكر عدد من مواطني الشرقية، رفض عدد من القضاة إبراز ما يؤكد صفتهم القضائية؛ للناخبين الراغبين في التحقق من الصفة القضائية للأشخاص المشرفين على عملية التصويت باللجان، مثل ما حدث باللجنة رقم 6 بمدرسة الناصرية بمدينة الزقازيق*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أطلقت قوات الجيش النار في الهواء لتفريق المواطنين أمام لجنة قرية صهرجت بمركز ميت غمر بالدقهلية، بعد أن تجمهروا إثر وقوع مشادة كلامية بين أحد شباب القرية وجندي بالقوات المسلحة، حاول منع الشاب من دخول اللجنة.*
*وتوقف العمل باللجنة لمدة ساعة كاملة، وتجمهر عدد كبير من المواطنين بعدها أمام اللجنة، إلى حين السماح لهم بالدخول.**وعند مدرسة الشعرواي بشارع الجلاء، طرد المواطنون ثلاثة أشخاص يوزعون دعاية انتخابية للتصويت بـ"نعم" أمام اللجنة.*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقعت مناوشات بين أنصار حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل بقيادة جمال صابر منسق عام "حازمون"، وبين الرافضين للدستور، في مقر لجنته الانتخابية بمدرسة التوفيقية بمنطقة شبرا مصر؛ وذلك بعد وصفه معتصمي الاتحادية بـ"الرعاع"، حسبما روى أحد الناخبين.*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفى المستشار محمد فهمي، رئيس محكمة أسوان الابتدائية والمشرف العام على الاستفتاء بأسوان، ما تردد عن إصابة أحد المواطنين في الاستفتاء بمنطقة أدفو، داخل إحدى اللجان.**كما أكد فهمي في تصريح خاص لـ"الوطن"، أن ما حدث هو خصومات ثأرية خارج نطاق اللجان الانتخابية، ولا تمت للاستفتاء بصلة.*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أدلى المهندس خيرت الشاطر، نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، بصوته فى مدرسة طابا الإعدادية بنات بمدينة نصر فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، وقابله عدد من الناخبين بهتاف "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد" و"باطل باطل"، الأمر الذى أدى إلى حدوث مشادات بين الحرس الخاص به وبعض المواطنين، تدخلت على إثرها قوات الأمن واحتوت الموقف حتى استقل سيارته وانصرف.*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*زاد حدة سخونة الاستفتاء مع مرور الوقت بالدقهلية، وتجمهر عدد المواطنين أمام مدرسة الشهيد محمود عناني الإعدادية بقرية دماص مركز ميت غمر، ورددوا الهتافات "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، و"زوروها زوروها"، وذلك بعدما قام رئيس اللجنة بإغلاق الباب الرئيسي بالمدرسة ورفض دخول المواطنين لأكثر من ساعة.*
*واتهم الأهالي رئيس اللجنة بأنه يقوم بالتسويد لصالح "نعم"، ويرفض دخول المواطنين، لأن القرية معروفة برفضها للدستور، لأنه مسقط رأس النائب السابق أحمد العناني وأن القاضي يقوم بتعطيل التصويت.*
*وأكد مصدر أمني أن رئيس اللجنة أصدر أوامره لقوة التأمين بمنع دخول المواطنين، إلا لعدد قليل، والسماح لكل 10 أفراد فقط لدخول للمدرسة للتصويت، وبعد خروجهم تدخل مجموعة جديدة.**وهدد عدد من شباب القرية باقتحام اللجنة في حالة استمرار إغلاق باب المدرسة الرئيسي ومنع دخولهم.*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (15 ديسمبر 2012)

قاضٍ يمنع دخول أقباط للجنة.. وتوجيه ناخبين إلى نعم
*2012-12-15 13:23:00*​






  رصدت غرفة عمليات الحزب المصري الديمقراطي، حتى الساعة 12  ظهرا، عددا من المخالفات بالمحافظات، سجلتها في تقرير لها، وكان من بينها:    - سوهاج (المراغة): مدرسة باصونة الابتدائية: تم وقف الانتخاب. -  الدقهلية (أجا): مدرسة مصطفى كامل لجنة 84: لا يوجد قضاة. - الغربية  (المحلة الكبرى): مدرسة سنبراة: لجنة 31 و32: توجيه ناخبين من الإخوان. -  القاهرة (مدرسة الجلاء): لجنة 6: توجيه ناخبين من الإخوان داخل اللجنة. -  القاهرة (مدرسة توفيق الحكيم): أوراق غير مختومة - القاهرة (عزيز أباظة):  توجيه ناخبين إلى التصويت بنعم. - القاهرة (كلية البنات): لجنة 6: القاضي  غير موجود. - القاهرة (مدرسة الأقباط): لجنة 3 و8: تم وقف العمل باللجنة. -  القاهرة (مدينة نصر): مدرسة ابن النفيس سيدات: لجنة 23: القاضي يمنع دخول  الأقباط. - القاهرة (عين شمس): دكرنس لجنة بيت النحال: سكر وزيت وشاي يتم  توزيعهم أمام اللجان. - القاهرة (حدائق حلوان): الخلفاء الراشدين: رفض  إبراز هوية والإخوان داخل اللجنة. - القاهرة (المقطم): مدرسة الشيماء: لا  يوجد قاضٍ. - القاهرة (الساحل): مدرسة الترعة الإعدادية: تهديد بغلق اللجنة  من القاضي. - القاهرة (الزمالك): فنون جميلة: وجود اسم ناخبة متوفاة رقم  3777 باسم ميمي مصطفى فهمي مرسي. - القاهرة (مدينة نصر): مدرسة طابا  للتعليم الابتدائي: عدم إظهار هوية القاضي. - القاهرة (القاهرة الجديدة):  مدرسة قبزا النبراوي بنات بالتجمع الخامس: عدم دخول السيدات رغم أن اللجان  خالية من الناخبين.


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت غرفة عمليات محافظة القاهرة، أن مدرسة الصحوة الإسلامية بالمعصرة، شهدت مخالفة جديدة أثناء إجراء عملية التصويت، حيث انتحل موظف صفة قاض.*
*وفي سياق متصل، شهدت مدرسة المعادي زحامًا شديدًا، حيث بلغ أعداد الناخبين نحو 2000 ناخب باللجنة.**كما وقعت مشاجرة بين المواطنين، بمدرسة فلسطين في عين شمس؛ لأن بعضهم كان يقوم بتوجيه الآخر للتصويت بـ"نعم"، فيما تم تدعيم الخدمات الأمنية باللجنة.*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*حرر المشرف على لجنة 12 بمدرسة الخلفاء الراشدين، محضرا ضد أحد المواطنين وتحويله لنيابة حلوان، بتهمة الاعتداء عليه، بعد أن طلب الناخب من القاضي إظهار تحقيق شخصيته ورؤية الكارنيه الخاص به، ورد عليه المشرف على اللجنة "أنا هعرفك أنا أبقى مين وإزاي تسألني سؤال زي ده".**يشار إلى أن أيا من الناخبين لم يتمكن من معرفة ما إذا كان المشرف على اللجنة قاضيا أم لا، خصوصا مع حضور المشرفين على اللجنة بسيارات كتب عليها "نعم للدستور".*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*
البابا تواضروس الثاني أثناء إدلائه بصوته في استفتاء الدستور​ 
*أدلى البابا تواضروس الثاني، بابا الإسكندرية وبطريرك الكرازة المرقسية، بصوته في الاستفتاء على الدستور، صباح اليوم، بمديرية القبة الفدوية بجوار قسم الوايلي، وسط حضور عدد كبير من رجال الكنيسة ووسائل الإعلام.*
*وحضر البابا في التاسعة صباحا، وأدلى بصوته وسط استقبال حار من كل الموجودين، قبل أن يغادر مسرعا.*
*وقال تواضروس، في تصريحات صحفية عقب التصويت، إنه "يجب على جميع المصريين المشاركة في الاستفتاء على الدستور، والإدلاء بأصواتهم أيا كانت الرغبة، كنوع من الواجب الوطني، لأن من يستطيع أن يقول رأيه ويدلي بصوته فحريته مكفولة في ذلك، والحق في ممارسة دوره الوطني مكفول للجميع".*
*حضر مع البابا سكرتاريته الخاصة من الكهنة. وقال مصدر بالمقر البابوي إن البابا شارك في الاستفتاء لـ"تأدية الواجب الوطني كمواطن مصري".**ولأول مرة تغيب مدرسة محمد فريد بشبرا عن الأضواء، بعد أن اعتاد الراحل البابا شنودة الثالث التصويت*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشف مصدر عسكري بغرفة عمليات ديوان مجلس مركز ومدينة المحلة الكبرى، وجود عجز فادح في عدد المستشارين والقضاة بمختلف مقرات لجان الاستفتاء في مراكز المحلة والقرى التابعة لها.*
*وشهدت لجنة مدرسة الحرية بمنطقة أبوشاهين بمدينة المحلة الكبرى، تجمعًا لآلاف من المواطنين أمام المدرسة للإدلاء بأصواتهم حول مسودة الدستور الجديد، وسط حالة من الغليان، نظرا لامتداد الطوابير إلى عشرات الأمتار.**ومن جانبه أكد مجدي أبوالفتوح رئيس الجمعية المصرية للحقوق الإنسان وتنمية المجتمع، أن المدرسة تحوي ست لجان فرعية، في ظل إشراف قاضيين فقط على مهام سير عمليات الاستفتاء، التي بدأت صباح اليوم السبت، مشيرا أن الجميعة تقدمت بتقرير تناول كافة التجاوزات في معظم لجان المدينة العمالية.*


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكدت غرفة عمليات جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني المقامة بمقر الحزب المصري الديمقراطي، وجود عددًا من الشكاوى ضد القضاة أثناء عملية التصويت على الاستفتاء في المرحلة الأولى.*
*قدمت بعض الشكاوى ضد القضاة لما صدر منهم من مخالفات ضد المواطنين، حيث كان من أبرزها، تعدي قاضٍ على مواطن بمدرسة أبو بكر الصديق ووجود أوراق غير مختومة بمدرسة محمود فهمى بالقاهرة، كما هدد أحد القضاة بغلق اللجنة في الساحل بمدرسة الترعة الإعدادية.*
*كما أفاد شاهد عيان بمدرسة ٦ أكتوبر الإعدادية بنات بعين شمس، أن الورق غير مختوم وأن القاضي ألقى الورق على المكتب، ولم يقطع من دفتر بالإضافة إلى عدم وجود أقلام، مشيرًا إلى وجود عدد من السيدات المنتقبات تقمن بتحفيز الناخبات داخل اللجنة على التصويت بـ"نعم".*
*وأضافت الغرفة أن هناك قاضٍ رفض تحرير محضر، واحتجز مواطنة بمدرسة الطبري الإعدادية التي طلبت منه هويته وتدعى "أمنية خالد عثمان".**فيما تغيب القضاة عن اللجان بمدرسة مصطفى كامل بالدقهلية، وأفسد أحدهم بطاقة مواطنة صوتت بـ"لا" بمدرسة سيدي جابر بالإسكندرية.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

شكلنا لبسنا نعم


----------



## BITAR (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رصدت غرفة عمليات مركز ابن خلدون للدراسات الإنمائية، إغلاق لجنة "غيث جمعة" بالعامرية، لجان دائرة قسم العامرية أول، بمحافظة الإسكندرية، بعد هجوم نحو 30 شخص حاملين السلاح الآلي، وطردهم الناخبين من اللجان.*
*كما رصدت غرفة عمليات ابن خلدون بمدينة المحلة الكبرى إقبال بلطجي وأعوانه على إطلاق الأعيرة النارية في الهواء أثناء مرورهم أمام مسجد الأربعين بمنطقة محلة البرج. حيث شرع البلطجي في الاشتباك مع آخرين نظرا لخلافات سابقة بينهم أمام عدة مقار من لجان الاستفتاء، ما تسبب في حدوث حالة من الهرج والمرج بين صفوف المواطنين.*
*كما رصدت غرفة العمليات بلجنة "نبيل الوقاد" الابتدائية بمصر الجديدة مشادات كلامية وتراشق بالألفاظ بين الناخبين أمام المدرسة بسبب حوار جانبي بين مواطنين انتقدوا تصريحات وسياسات الإخوان المسلمين وحزب الحرية والعدالة، وهو الأمر الذي أثار حفيظة أحد الأشخاص الملتحين الذي كان يقف في الطابور والذي طلب منهم التوقف عن الحديث عن الإسلام.**كما رصدت بمدرسة الناصرية بمركز الزقازيق مشادة بين أحد مؤيدي الدستور ومعارضىه، فيما يحاول الأمن الآن السيطرة على الموقف.*


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*اسلاميون يهددون الأقباط فى اسيوط بعدم النزول للتصويت فى الاستفتاء على الدستور*

قال أقباط من محافظة اسيوط أن اسلاميين قاموا بتوجيه تهديدات للمواطنين المسيحيين بمحافظة اسيوط بعدم الذهاب للمشاركة فى مشروع الاستفتاء على الدستور الذى بدا اليوم فى 10 محافظات ، وأشار أقباط إلى أن التهديدات وصلت لهم عبر التيلفونات قائلين لهم " اللى خائف على حياته مينزلش النهارده."
ووصلت عمليات التهديد فى المناطق التى يقطنها أغلبية مسيحية مثل ديروط ومنفلوط والقوصية بعض المناطق التابعة لمدينة اسيوط ، فى الوقت الذى تمر فيه سيارات تدعو المسلمين للتصويت بنعم على الدستور ونصر الدين .
وحتى ظهر اليوم رصدت لجان المراقبة ضعف الاقبال للمسحيين فى المناطق التى يقطنها أغلبية مسيحية مثل منطقة شبرا بالقاهرة وعزبة النخل واسيوط وبعض المناطق بسوهاج .
ويرجع جون طلعت رئيس لجنة الانذار المبكر ضعف الاقبال القبطى حتى الان نتيجة المخاوف من اندلاع أعمال عنف لاسيما بعد ما حدث بالاسكندرية أمس فضلا عن التهديدات التى صدرت عبر قيادات من الإخوان مثل خيرت الشاطر ومحمد البلتاجى ضد الأقباط والتحريض ضدهم بأنهم هم من قاموا بحصار مسجد القائد ابراهيم بالاسكندرية أمس وانهم من يقومون بالثورة ضد الإخوان ، فضلا على أن البعض يرى ان الاستفتاء سوف يتم تزويره فى كل الاحوال فى ظل غياب الاشراف القضائى الكامل وانتساب معظم القضاه الذين اشرفوا على الاستفتاء الى جماعة الاخوان .
وقال اندراوس عويضه عضو اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو إن الاسلاميين يستخدمون البلطجه من اجل تمرير دستورهم المشئوم والمرفوض من الشعب ويسعون لتحويل الاستفتاء الى عملية طائفية لحشد البسطاء على أساس الدين ويرسلون تهديدات مباشرة لمنع نزول الاقباط للتصويت وهذا الأمر يتكرر مرة ثانية بعد ان سبق وقاموا بمنع الاقباط النزول للمشاركة فى الانتخابات الرئاسية السابقة.
من جانب اخر قام ارميا وليم عضو اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو بتحرير محضر رقم 4964 قسم روض الفرج بالقاهرة ضد قاضى المشرف على الاستفتاء بمدرسة السيده عائشة الابتدائية لجنة رقم 10 لعدم وجود اختام على أوراق الاستفتاء أو امضاء وعندما طالب بختم الورق رفض القاضى وقال له " عند الفرز تعالى احضر " مما يشكك فى عملية تزوير البطاقات وتسويده وأشار ارميا إلى أن هذا الامر منتشر بمنطقة شبرا .
وفى السياق نفسه نظم عدد من النساء مظاهرة بمدرسة طابا الابئدائية بمدينة نصر بعد اكتشاف أن المشرف على الاستفتاء ليس قاضى وأنه مدرس وظل النساء يهتفون "باطل باطل" وتكرر الامر فى منطقة شبرا عندما أكتشف قبطى وجود محامى ينتحل صفة قاضى وهو محامى زميله.


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رصدت غرفة العمليات لجبهة الانقاذ باسيوط العديد والعديد من الانتهاكات ومنها على سبيل  الميثال*

1- الاعتداء من قبل جماعة الاخوان المسلمين على المراقبين التابعيين لجبهة الانقاذ مثلما ما حدث مع الناشط الحقوقي كيرلس مجدي امام مدرسة الثانوية الصناعية الزخرفية وجاري تحرير محضر بالواقعة

2- تم الاعتداء على الناشط عبد الرحيم ابو المكارم احد اعضاء المكتب التنفيذي للتيار الشعبي بمركز ديروط اثناء توجهه للادلاء بصوته بعدما تعرف عليه احد شباب الاخوان ولم يكتفو بالاعتداء عليه فقد بل منعوه تحت مراي ومسمع من افراد الامن الملكلفين بحمايا المقار دون اي تدخل منهم وقد قام بتحرير محضر بالواقعة حمل رقم 5381 سنة 2012 اداري ديروط

3- وجود بطاقات اقتراع غير مختومة او موقع عليها من قبل القاضي المشرف على اللجنة وهذا تم رصده بمدرستي عصمت عفيفي ومدرسة الرعاية الابتائية

4- وجود اخطاء واختلافات كبيرة ما بين كشوف الناخبين المعلنة اما مقار اللجان وبين قاعدة البيانات الموجودة على الصفحة الرئيسية للجنة المشرف على الاستفتاء مما ادي الى حدوث حالة من حالات الاحتقان والاستياء من قبل المواطنين ونشوب بعض المشادات الكلامية مع الموظفين بالجان

5- تواجد عدد من اعضاء الحرية والعدالة بداخل مقار الانتخاب لتوجيه المواطنين بالتصويت بنعم مما يعد خرقا واضحا لقرارات الجنة العليا بمنع وجود اي نوع من انواع الداعية في محيط 200 متر من الحرم الانتخابي وهذا قد رصد بلجنتي 13 و14 بمعهد ساحل سليم الازهري

6- غياب المواظفيين الموكل لهم تنظيم عملية التصويت مما ادي الى حالة من حالات عدم الانضباط في سير عملية التصويت وهذا ماحدث في لجنة مدرسة النيل الاعدادية

7- منع افراد القوات المسلحة للمراقبين من الدخول لبعض اللجان لمتابعة سير عملية الاستفتاء معللين ذلك بانه لا يوجد لدينا وامر من قيادتنا للسماح للمراقبين بالدخول وهذا ما حدث بمدرسة الثنوية الصناعية الزخرفية ومدرسة النيل


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*زحام كبير أمام لجان مصر القديمة ومشادات بين المؤيدين والمعارضين للدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*وزير الخارجية يدلى بصوته فى الهايكستب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشفت مصادر مطلعة أن "ميكروباصات" تابعة لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، تقوم بنقل المواطنين من أماكن متفرقة إلى مقرات لجانهم بمنطقة البساتين ودار السلام التابعتين لمحافظة القاهرة، لإدلاء صوتهم فى الاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*محافظ القاهرة: المخالفات باللجان "لا تذكر" ورصدنا واحدة فقط بشبرا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* رئيس لجنة بالشرقية يغلقها لصلاة الظهر جماعة بمسجد القرية*


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحه: 16مصاب بكسور وضيق تنفس وكدمات بسبب التزاحم بالساعات الأولى للإستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأمن يصرف نشطاء من أمام أحد مراكز الاقتراع بأسوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مدارس حلوان يسودها الهدوء وتوجيهات من المنتقبات للتصويت بـ"نعم"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]0b2fQQCjIq4[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*ناشط سياسي: اختفاء أسماء الأقباط الأميين من الكشوف الانتخابية بالقوصية قال باسم المشاط الناشط السياسي بمركز القوصية، أن أغلب الأميين من الأقباط، لم يتمكنوا من الإدلاء بصوتهم، لاختفاء أسمائهم من الكشوف الانتخابية بالمركز.

وأكد أن المتسبب في ذلك بعض أنصار جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وحزب الحرية والعدالة، الذين يقومون بمتابعة الأسماء بالكشوف الانتخابية، ينفون وجود أسماء الأقباط الأميين داخل الكشوف الانتخابية من الأساس، لضمان عدم تصويتهم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مدينة السلام- مدرسة حمزة بن عبد المطلب - لجنة 3 & 4: القضاة تركوا اللجنه للممثلي الحرية والعداله *


----------



## بايبل333 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*



			مدينة السلام- مدرسة حمزة بن عبد المطلب - لجنة 3 & 4: القضاة تركوا اللجنه للممثلي الحرية والعداله
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


هههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه

*


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2012)

مدرسة طبرى بشيراتون
 القاضى منع المراقبين من دخول اللجنة على الرغم من سماحه بدخول مراقبين من حزب الحريه والعداله


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*                              قيادي في غرفة عمليات الانقاذ الوطني: مؤشرات التصويت بـ «لا» تجاوزت ال %50*







                                                      استفتاء الدستور                          

                                                                            - رحمة ضياء                                              
                                              نشر:                         15/12/2012 5:00 م                          – تحديث                         15/12/2012 5:10 م                      
                                               قال عضو الهيئة العليا في حزب المصري  الديمقراطي الاجتماعي دكتور عاطف عدلي  في تصريحات صحفية أن المؤشرات التى  وصلت إلى غرفة عمليات جبهة الإنقاذ الوطني بخصوص عملية التصويت تؤكد أن  نسبة الذين صوتوا بـ«لا» تجاوزت في أغلب اللجان من صوتوا بـ «نعم» وأن  مشاهداتهم والتقارير التى تصل إليهم من اللجان تشير إلى أن التصويت بـ «لا»  تجاوز بكثير ال 50% رغم كل محاولات التوجيه والتجاوزات، إلا أنه غير  متفائل بنزاهة النتيجة وأنه على الرغم من إرادة الناخبين تتجه إلى رفض  مشروع الدستور الذي أعدته الجمعية التأسيسية إلا أن النتيجة ربما تأتي بـ  «نعم» للدستور بسبب تزوير النتائج وتغيير ارادة الشعب المصري.


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## بايبل333 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بصراحة انهاردة روحت اصوت القاضى معرفوتش مين هو 
طبعا مش بحب وجع الدماغ واقول لهم فين القاضى ....


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قام على مصيلحى وزير التموين الأسبق، بالإدلاء بصوته الانتخابى بمدرسة عمر بن الخطاب الابتدائية بأبو كبير محافظة الشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رفض المستشار عمر العوضى، رئيس اللجنة الفرعية رقم 7 سيدات بمدرسة عابدين الثانوية بنات، تواجد أى مراقبين تابعين للمجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان داخل اللجنة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد المستشار زغلول البلشى، مساعد وزير العدل لشئون التفتيش القضائى وأمين عام اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، أنه لا صحة لما تردد حول قيام اللجنة بإغلاق 18 لجنة فرعية بالإسكندريه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*العليا: "مرسى" أخطر الداخلية بتغيير إقامته وتم إدراجه فى مصر الجديدة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*توافد العشرات من المواطنين على لجان الاقتراع بمنطقة حدائق القبة، وذلك للإدلاء بأصواتهم على الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، حيث حرص عدد كبير من كبار السن على الحضور للتصويت.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تباشر نيابة المرج التحقيق مع متهم تم القبض عليه، وبحوزته بندقية آلية كان فى طريقه إلى لجان الاستفتاء بمنطقة مصر الجديدة قادماً من محافظة البحيرة*


----------



## girgis2 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أون تي في لايف:
الاعلامي أسامة منير: قاضي اللجنة 30 بمدرسة عمار ابن ياسر بمصر الجديدة يرفض دخول السيدات

وهناك محاضر ضد قاضي اللجنة 30 بسبب التباطؤ داخل اللجنة

*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تفقد الفريق صدقى صبحى، رئيس أركان حرب القوات المسلحة، لجان الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد فى الجامعة العمالية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحة: 4 إصابات حتى الآن فى صفوف الناخبين بسبب الزحام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*توافد العشرات من قبل الناخبين بحى الوايلى بمحافظة القاهرة، خلال فترة الظهيرة على صناديق الاقتراع بمدرستى الشهيد عدنان ومدرسة القبة الفيداوية، من أجل الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، حيث يشكل الناخبون طوابير طويلة تمتد بطول أسوار المدارس.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*



يتم توزيع هذه الورقه الآن فى مدينه طما محافظه سوهاج .....*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمليات "الإنقاذ":القاضى المشرف على الاستفتاء بمدرسة السلام التجريبية بشارع دويدار حدائق القبه   يجمع استمارات الناخبين بدلا من وضعها بالصناديق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"التيار الشعبى" يرصد توجيه قاضى لجنة بحدائق القبة للناخبين بـ"نعم"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعرب الدكتور عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح، المرشح السابق للرئاسة، رئيس حزب مصر القوية، عن أمنيته أن تخرج نتيجة الاستفتاء على الدستور بـ"لا"، مؤكداً فى الوقت نفسه أنه سيحترم النتيجة أياً كانت.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمليات جبهة الإنقاذ: الإخوان يقودون حركة تزوير إرادة الناخبين

أعربت غرفة عمليات جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، عن بالغ الاستياء من حجم المخالفات والانتهاكات الواردة إليها بخصوص وقائع ومجريات الاستفتاء على الدستور*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاهرام :: غرفة عمليات نادي القضاه تؤكد ان قضاة أعضاء حركة قضاة من اجل مصر(قضاة من اجل مرسى) يشرفون علي بعض اللجان بالمخالفة الصريحه للقانون لان مدير التفتيش القضائي قد منعهم من الإشراف بأمر قضائي وذلك لتحيزهم لفصيل سياسي معين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نبيل الحلفاوى يطالب بإلزام القضاة بوضع هويتهم فى مكان بارز باللجنة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الشيخ المحلاوى يدلى بصوته وسط تأمين مكثف فى لجنة "كليوباترا"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*إقبال شديد للناخبين على لجان الاستفتاء فى البساتين*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مستشارو لجان الجمالية: السماح لمنظمات المجتمع والأحزاب بحضور الفرز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقعت عدد من المشادات الكلامية والاشتباكات بالأيدى بين عدد من المواطنين ورجال الأمن بمدرسة هارون الرشيد، بمنطقة حدائق القبة، وذلك لاعتراضهم على عدم تنظيم المواطنين والتزامهم بالأماكن المخصصة لهم، ورغبة كل منهم فى الدخول قبل الآخر، وذلك نتيجة لزيادة أعداد الناخبين أمام اللجنة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*محافظ القاهرة: لجان التصويت على الاستفتاء بالمحافظة يرأسها قضاة*


----------



## oesi no (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مستغرب من الاعداد الكبيرة اللى شاركت فى الاستفتاء دة
كل ما العدد يزيد اطمن مش عارف ليه 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"السيسى" يتابع سير الاستفتاء من مركز العمليات و"صدقى" يتفقد اللجان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمليات القضاة: شكاوى بوجود أساتذة جامعات تشرف على الاستفتاء 

أكد المستشار محمد عبد الهادى، عضو غرفة عمليات نادى القضاة، إن الغرفة رصدت شكوى من أحد المواطنين بمدرسة عزيز أباظة بأرض الجولف بمنطقة مصر الجديدة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*البدوى: التصويت بــ"لا" يفتح الطريق لبداية الحوار الوطنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجماعة الإسلامية: إدارة الـ"فيس بوك" أغلقت صفحتنا الرسمية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن الناخبون أمام لجنة مدرسة عباس العقاد بمدينة نصر، عن سخطهم من عدم تحرك الطوابير أمام اللجنة منذ ساعتين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفى المستشار زكريا عبد العزيز رئيس اللجنة العامة رقم 9 بالقاهرة لإشراف موظفى النيابات والمحاكم على الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد*


----------



## girgis2 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *عمليات "الإنقاذ":القاضى المشرف على الاستفتاء بمدرسة السلام التجريبية بشارع دويدار حدائق القبه   يجمع استمارات الناخبين بدلا من وضعها بالصناديق*



*شر البلية ما يضحك !!!
بيحوشهم عشان يلف بيهم السندوتشات ده ولا مصيرهم آيه بالظبط ؟؟
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*يجوب عدد من الشباب المستقل مرتدين تيشرتات سوداء مكتوب على أيدهم "لا الدستور فاقد الشرعية"، بعدد من اللجان الفرعية بمنطقة العباسية الجولة الأولى للاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*العامرى فاروق: تأجيل الدورى بسبب الاستفتاء على الدستور.. والعودة فى يناير المقبل

أكد وزير الرياضة العامرى فاروق أن أحد الأسباب الرئيسية لتأجيل انطلاق مسابقة الدورى الممتاز المصرى لكرة القدم حتى الآن، والذى كان محددا له فى 18 ديسمبر الجارى، الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور المصرى.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت لجان شبرا إقبالا متوسطا من الناخبين، وطرد عدد من الناخبين الشيخ جمال صابر منسق حملة "لازم حازم" من لجنة مدرسة التوفيقية بنين بروض الفرج وحرر مواطن اسمه مايكل مرزوق محضرا ضد صابر اتهمه بتوجيه الناخبين . وهتفوا" الكدابين أهم " و" اطلع برة "

وقال صابر إن من يصوتون بـ لا هم النصارى والفلول والبلطجية وأنهم يحتشدون بأمر من الكنيسة .

وقال صابر إن خالد يوسف انه منتج أفلام الدعارة ادعي عليهم بالاعتداء عليه أمام مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامي، وأنهم سيردون على الإعلاميين فى اقرب وقت .

ورفض صابر الإجابة على سؤال لمذيعة بإذاعة صوت العرب قائلا " مش هتكلم معاكي لأنك متبرجة " .

وقال صابر إنه لا يجوز الخروج على مرسي لان هناك فرق بينه وبين مبارك لان مرسي متدين ومبارك كان فاسقا .*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*احتجاز ناخبة بالشرقية بموجب الضبطية القضائية*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

قام السيد البدوي رئيس حزب الوفد يمحاولة الدخول للتصويت دون الوقوف في الطابور بمدرسة طنطا الميكانيكية بالغربية.
 	وأثار ذلك الموقف غضب الأهالى، فمنعوه من الدخول للتصويت حتي يقف في الطابور .
 	ورفض السيد البدوى طلب الأهالى، فقاموا بطرده خارج أسوار المدرسة.


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"العليا للانتخابات": طبع بطاقات التصويت بأرقام مسلسلة منعا لتزويرها

قال مصدر قضائى، إن اللجنة العليا للانتخابات والمشرفة على الاستفتاء اتخذت بعض التدابير والإجراءات اللازمة فى طبع بطاقات الاستفتاء بمطابع الأميرية، وذلك لمنع تزويرها كما حدث فى انتخابات الرئاسة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"العليا للانتخابات" تستبدل قاضيًا من حركة "قضاة من أجل مصر" بآخر*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

رصد  مركز بن خلدون أثناء تغطيته للاستفتاء أن قوات الجيش أطلقت النار في  الهواء لتفريق المواطنين أمام لجنة قرية صهرجت بمركز ميت غمر بالدقهلية،  بعد أن تجمهروا إثر وقوع مشادة كلامية بين أحد شباب القرية وجندي بالقوات  المسلحة، حاول منع الشاب من دخول اللجنة.

وتوقف العمل باللجنة لمدة ساعة كاملة، وتجمهر عدد كبير من المواطنين بعدها أمام اللجنة، إلى حين السماح لهم بالدخول.


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*لم يشارك الإمام الأكبر الدكتور أحمد الطيب شيخ الأزهر، فى التصويت باليوم الأول للاستفتاء على الدستور، خاصة وأن مدة الاستفتاء فى المرحلة الأولى تنتهى بانتهاء اليوم السبت، نظرا لتواجده فى مدينة الأقصر، حيث يقضى إجازته الأسبوعية بمسقط رأسه.*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

"ابن خلدون" يرصد منع الأقباط من التصويت والاعتداء على المراقبين 




 




 لجنة انتخابية ​ ​ 
   		 		   			 								كتبت – سالي حسن: 			 	   		 السبت , 15 ديسمبر 2012 17:39 		 
 	رصدت غرفة عمليات مركز ابن خلدون لمتابعة عملية الاستفتاء  على الدستور  العديد من الانتهاكات تمثلت في غلق العديد من اللجان بسبب  أعمال الشغب  والعنف وعدم وجود الكشوفات التي تحتوي على بيانات الناخبين في  العديد من  اللجان.
 	وكان من أبرز تلك الانتهاكات منع الأعلاميين من حضور  المؤتمر الصحفي التي  أعدته اللجنة العليا للاستفتاء على الدستور عدا  التليفزيون المصري فقط  وأيضًا طرده الأعلاميين والمراقبين من داخل العديد  من اللجان بمختلف  المحافظات على الرغم من إعلان اللجنة العليا للاستفتاء  على الدستور السماح  لهم بالدخول بكارنيهات تدل على مكان العمل.
 
	ورصدت غرفة عمليات "ابن خلدون" بمحافظة الدقهلية مركز المنصورة مدرسة   جديلة الابتدائية قيام أنصار حزب الحرية والعدالة بطرد الصحفيين، وأيضًا   عدم السماح لرجال الإعلام والصحافة بدخول بعض اللجان في مدارس المعادي   القومية، وشجرة الدر الابتدائية بصقر قريش، والشيماء الثانوية بنات بصقر   قريش بدون تصاريح، على الرغم من إعلان اللجنة العليا للاستفتاء على الدستور   السماح لهم بالدخول.
 
	كما رصدت غرفة العمليات رفض القضاة المشرفون على لجنتي مدرسة البهية   البرهامية ومدرسة الشهيد عبد الحافظ بالسيدة زينب، دخول الصحفيين ومراسلي   القنوات الفضائية ووكالات الأنباء العالمية للجان، بحجة تعطيلهم لسير عملية   التصويت.
 
	كما رصدت غرفة عمليات ابن خلدون اعتداء أعضاء الحرية والعدالة بلجنة   المدرسة الزخرفية بأسيوط على أحد المراقبين ويدعى كيرلس مجدي وهو مراقب   للاستفتاء تابع لجمعية المشاركة المجتمعية، وأنه جار تحرير محضر ضد حزب   الحرية والعدالة بسبب الاعتداء الذي وقع على المراقب.
 
	ورصدت غرفة عمليات مركز "ابن خلدون" بمحافظة الشرقية دائرة بلبيس بمدرسة   بني عليم الابتدائية انه تم منع الناخبين من دخول اللجنة من قبل بعض   الأشخاص.
 
	كما تم رصد العديد من الاشتباكات بين مؤيدي ومعارضي الدستور في العديد من اللجان بمنطقتي الدرب الأحمر والخليفة بمحافظة القاهرة.
	وكشفت الغرفة عن رفض قاضي اللجنة رقم 14 بمدرسة السلام التجريبية بطنطا   بمحافظة الغربية دخول مندوب المجلس القومي لحقوق الإنسان لمقر اللجنة بدعوى   أن البطاقة الحقوقية غير مختومة من اللجنة العليا للانتخابات.
	كما رصدت غرفة العمليات بلجنة 23 بمدرسة ابن النفيس بمدينة نصر منع الأقباط من التصويت.
	وأكدت داليا زيادة مديرة مركز ابن خلدون أن استمرار منع الإعلاميين   والمراقبين من متابعة العملية الانتخابية يهدد مسار العملية بالكامل ويشكك   في نية الدولة في نزاهة الاستفتاء.

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أغلقت قوات الشرطة والجيش بمدرسة قاسم أمين الإعدادية بنين، بوابة المدرسة، بعد أن استدعت إحدى الناخبات قسم شرطة روض الفرج بعد مشاجرتها مع ناخبة أخرى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدء مؤتمر صحفى للشيخ المحلاوى للتعقيب على اشتباكات الإسكندرية الأمس*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

قال  محمد عبد السلام الصحفى بجريدة الدستور أنه اليوم أثناء ادلائة بصوته  بـ"الجنة 59" بمدرسة هارون الرشيد الاعدادية بنات توجيه الناخبين  والمقترعين للتصويت بـ"نـعم" .​وأشار  عبد السلام فى تصريح خاص لجريدة "الفجر" ، أنه أثناء تواجده اليوم رأى ذلك  بنفسه ، و وجه رسالة إلى الدكتور محمد مرسى ، قائلاً : "يجب أن تحاكم هذا  القاضى الذى أخل بالعملية الإنتخابية ووجه الناخبين وخان القضاء المصرى" .
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الحرية والعدالة" يحث المواطنين على التصويت بـ"نعم" بلجان الساحل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*6 إبريل بالإسكندرية: الإسلاميون يحشدون الناخبين للتصويت بـ"نعم"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحة: إصابة 7 ناخبين خلال عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

إغلاق لجنة بروض الفرج بعد قيام الناخبين بسرقة أوراق الاقتراع

​​السبت 15.12.2012 - 04:52 م ​


​كتب مصطفى زكى​رصد مركز بن خلدون، إغلاق لجنة بروض الفرج بعد قيام الناخبين بسرقة أوراق الاقتراع.

وبررت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، إغلاق اللجنة رقم 18 بلجنة مدرسة الإعداية  بنين بروض الفرج، وذلك عقب تلقى اللجنة شكوى من رئيس اللجنة الفرعية بقيام  الناخبين بسرقة أوراق الاقتراع.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*استمرار التزاحم أمام لجنتى "رفاعة الطهطاوى" و"العقاد" بحى المطرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشادات بين المواطنين والأمن أمام لجنة مدرسة أمير الشعراء بالمطرية*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*
*                   أكد فريد زهران نائب رئيس الحزب المصري  الديمقراطي  الاجتماعي ومسؤول غرفة عملياتجبهة الانقاذ الوطني، إن الجبهة  أرسلت ٦  تقارير بمخالفاتالاستفتاء للجنة العليا للانتخابات .

 وقال زهران فى بيان اصدره  إن المستشار هشام رؤوف مساعد وزير العدل لشؤون   الديوان العام ورئيس غرفة عملياتوزارة العدل لمتابعة الإستفتاء على  الدستور  أكد استلامه البلاغات بالفعل.

وأفاد البيان بأن البلاغات التي تلقتها غرفة العمليات شكاوى من تواجد عناصر   الإخوان داخل اللجان وتوجيههم للناخبين، وغياب الاشراف القضائي، ووجود   صناديق مليئة مع بدء عملية التصويت، وتباطؤ بعض المشرفين على اللجان في   إدخال الناخبين للجان الاقتراع.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تجمهر عدد من أهالى مدينة أبو حماد بالشرقية أمام مركز الشرطة، اعتراضا على ضبط بطاقة مسودة فى إحدى اللجان الانتخابية، وتحرر عن الواقعة المحضر رقم 6045 إدارى أبو حماد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أطلقت القوات المكلفة بتأمين إحدى لجان بلبيس، سراح إبراهيم العزازى عضو حزب الدستور بمحافظة الشرقية، بعد احتجازه لأكثر من ساعة من قبل القوات المكلفة بالتأمين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشادات أمام لجنة بالساحل إثر قيام إحدى الناخبات بالتوجيه لـ"نعم"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*التيار الشعبى يرصد اعتداء الإخوان على مراقبى "جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصدر: "العدل" رفضت طلب"العليا للانتخابات" بمد التصويت ليوم آخر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*القبض على ناخبين بموجب الضبطية القضائية فى أحد لجان المقطم

قام أفراد من قوات الشرطة العسكرية بالقبض على اثنين من الناخبين بعد مشادة كلامية بينهما وبين أحد أفراد القوة المتواجدة بمدرسة المقطم الابتدائية بمنطقة المقطم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*من مصدر موثوق *
*نتيجه الاستفتاء هتنتهي بنتيجه *
*85% نعم *

* لان الصناديق جاهز من اسبوع *​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*النتيجة هتطلع نعم انا متاكد وكل دى تمثلية حمضانة وحتى لو الكل قال لا برضة هتتطلع نعم 

هو انتوا مصدقين ان الاخوان عملوا كل دا علشان فى النهاية يطلعوا النتيجة لا بسهولة 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*وجه الشيخ أحمد المحلاوى أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم بالإسكندرية الشكر إلى من سماهم بالليبراليين والعلمانيين، لأنهم قاموا بجمع كلمة الإسلاميين على قلب رجل واحد،*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

منتقبة توجه الناخبات للتصويت بـ "نعم" بالمعصرة.. ورئيس اللجنة: "ضباط الشرطة والجيش المسئولون"

رصد مراسل "بوابة الأهرام" حالات استقطاب انتخابي أمام  اللجنة رقم 68 بمدرسة مصر الحرة بمنطقة المعصرة بحلوان من قبل إحدى السيدات  المنتقبات التي كانت توجه الناخبات كبار السن إلى الموافقة بـ"نعم" على  مشروع الدستور الجديد.

ولدى إبلاغ رئيس اللجنة بالواقعة، أكد أن المختصة بتوقيفها  هم ضباط الشرطة والجيش الذين يتولون تأمين اللجنة وأنه لا يمكنه مبارحة  مكانه.

وقد شهدت المدرسة سالفة الذكر ازدحامًا خانقًا بسبب وجود  باب واحد للدخول والخروج ونفس الأمر داخل اللجان، فيما حاول المنظمون  التغلب على تلك المشكلة من خلال تنظيم دخول الناخبين باللجان التي لا تشهد  إقبالاً كثيفًا.

وفي مدرسة النصر الابتدائية بالمعصرة كانت الأمور أكثر تنظيمًا وأقل كثافة وكان الموظفون يتولون ختم البطاقات كل على حدى.

وفي منطقة المعادي، تسببت اللجنة الانتخابية المواجهة لأحد  المولات الشهيرة بالمعادي في ازدحاما مروريًا خانقًا بسبب الطوابير الطويلة  التي تراصت أمامها وقد امتد أثر هذا الازدحام حتى منطقة الكورنيش.

وقد لوحظ إقبال كثيف من قبل الناخبين كبار السن على عملية  الاقتراع، فيما تولى جنود الجيش والشرطة في مساعدة من لا يستطيع منهم السير  بمفرده.

الاهرام  ​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أدلى أسامة الغزالى حرب الرئيس الشرفى لحزب الجبهة الديمقراطية وعضو جبهة الانقاذ بصوته فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، أمام لجنة بمدرسة فاطمة عنان بالحى الرابع بالتجمع الخامس، مساء اليوم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الخارجية": 122 ألفا و820 مصرياً بالخارج صوتوا فى الاستفتاء*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*  الصفحة الرسمية للجبهة السلفية تعرض صوره لحشد قبطي و شاهد التعليق !!!*
*2012-12-15 14:21:25* 

*



* 

 *صورة من أمام مدرسة الرشيد القومية شرقي القاهرة توضح حشد الكنيسة للتصويت فى الاستفتاء

    هل فى واحد نصراني يقدر يمنع البابا فى الكنائس .. هل فى واحد منهم يقدر يحرق عربية البابا

    "الى المسلمين "استقيموا يرحمكم الله"

    عشان في ناس بتقول الكنيسه ماحشدتش لحاجه!!!





    الصفحة الرسمية للجبهة السلفية*​
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشادات بين الناخبين والأمن بإحدى لجان الدرب الأحمر لسوء التنظيم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]6mDen9sJDUA#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"العليا للانتخابات" ترسل لجنة تفتيش لمدرسة هدى شعراوى بالسلام*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشف استطلاع موقع "اليوم السابع"، حول التصويت على استفتاء الدستور، اختيار 59.1% من القراء التصويت بـ"لا"، مقابل 39.4% اختاروا التصويت بـ"نعم"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*غرفة عمليات العدل : المشاكل تنحصر فى تأخير القضاة وفتح اللجان *

12/15/2012   5:52 PM​​




​
​*عماد سليمان*

 	أكد المستشار أحمد سلام المتحدث  الرسمى باسم وزارة العدل وعضو غرفة عمليات  الإستفتاء أن الشكاوى التى وصلت  الى الغرفة بسيطة للغاية ولاتتعدى 1%  وكلها تنحصر فى تاخير فتح اللجان  والاستعلام عن مكانها من قبل القضاة.
 	وأضاف " سلام " أن عملية التصويت على الإستفتاء تسير بدون أى عوائق أو مشاكل تعرقل التصويت .​  	وأشار " سلام "  أن الغرفة على اتصال دائم ومباشر بالقضاة للإتفسارمنهم  عن المشاكل التى تواجهم وان القضاة جميعهم على قدرالمسؤلية .










* متاكد ان اسمها العدل ؟*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصرع 12 في انقلاب أتوبيس لـ«الإخوان» عائد للإسكندرية من مظاهرة تأييد مرسي



نبيل أبو شال 




Sat, 15/12/2012 - 00:23 












 أحمد طرانة 













لقى 12 شخصا مصرعهم، على الأقل وأصيب  آخرون من المنتمين  لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، في انقلاب أتوبيس كان يقلهم،  في الكيلو 56 بطريق  «مصر- الإسكندرية» الصحراوي، أثناء عودتهم من  المظاهرات الداعمة للرئيس  مرسي، والاستفتاء على الدستور، بمحيط مسجد رابعة  العدوية بمدينة نصر.  
ونقلت سيارات الإسعاف القتلى والمصابين إلى مستشفى وادي النطرون، حيث تشير التقديرات الأولية إلى مصرع ما لا يقل عن 12 شخصا.
كان الآلاف من أنصار التيار الإسلامي شاركوا  فى عدة  فعاليات للدعوة للتصويت بـ«نعم» للدستور أمام مسجد رابعة العدوية فى  مدينة  نصر، بمشاركة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وحزبها الحرية والعدالة،  وشباب  الدعوة السلفية والجماعة الإسلامية.






المصري اليوم
* 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشادة بين ناخبات بالسيدة زينب بسبب التصويت بنعم أو لا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رصدت "اليوم السابع"، من داخل مدرسة الشهيد عاطف السادات بشارع المرور بمدينة السلام، تعليق لافتة كتبت عليها عبارة "هذه اللجنة تدار بواسطة قاض"، وذلك أمام لجنتى 23 و24 بالمدرسة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مراقبو حملة "أنا مصرى حر": تناقص فى عدد القضاة داخل اللجان بالإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*محضران بالشرطة ضد عمليات التصويت الجماعى بلجان الشرقية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تكدس المواطنين أمام لجان "الزيتون".. وأحد الناخبين: الدستور غير واضح*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"المترو" يدفع بـ12 قطاراً إضافياً بخطيه الأول والثانى

أعلن المهندس عبد الله فوزى، رئيس الشركة المصرية لإدارة وتشغيل المترو، الدفع بـ12 قطاراً إضافياً للخطين الأول والثانى لمترو الأنفاق، لمواجهة الزيادة فى أعداد الركاب المتوافدين على استقلال المترو*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعضاء بحريات المحامين يتقدمون بشكوى لإبطال الصندوق الذى صوت فيه الرئيس*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت دائرة باب الشعرية قبل ساعات من غلق باب التصويت على الاستفتاء زحاما شديدا على اللجان الفرعية بها، كما ترددت شكاوى محدودة من المواطنين فى بعض اللجان حول عدم إحكام غلق صناديق التصويت بطريقة صحيحة، حيث شكك البعض فى طريقة غلق الصناديق.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شاهد ماذا اعلنت صفحة حزب الحرية و العدالة بخصوص مد الاستفتاء غدا* 
​ 
"الحرية والعدالة": الاستفتاء ينتهي اليوم.. وليس هناك تمديد له غداً
شيماء عبد الهادي تصوير: نادر أسامة 


15-12-2012 | 18:24 









الاستفتاء علي الدستور المصري​






















أعلنت  الصفحة الرسمية لحزب الحرية والعدالة الذراع  السياسية لجماعة "الإخوان  المسلمون"، عبر صفحتها الرسمية على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي "فيسبوك"، أن  الاستفتاء على مسودة الدستور ينتهي اليوم في  التاسعة مساء بالنسبة لمحافظات  الجولة الأولى. 
 
أكدت الصفحة، في خبر بعنوان "مهم جدًا" منذ قليل، أنه لن يتم مد التصويت إلى غدٍ الأحد.


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*استمرار التوافد على اللجان وزحام شديد بالمدارس فى الدرب الأحمر*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت لجنة أم الأبطال بحلوان محافظة القاهره توافدا ملحوظا من قبل الناخبين وسط حالة من السيولة فى الحركة، وقام أحد المواطنين عقب الإدلاء بصوته بتحذير الناخبين من التصويت بـ "لا"، حيث قال لهم مداعباً "هشهد عليكم يوم القيامة قدام ربنا أن أنتم قولتم لا".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*ناخبات يعترضن على بطء القضاة بقومية الأهرام بالتصفيق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*ناخبات يعترضن على بطء القضاة بقومية الأهرام بالتصفيق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"عمليات المحامين": سلفيون يحشدون لـ"نعم" بالإسكندرية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"حريات المحامين" تطالب" العليا" بمد فترة التصويت حتى 11 مساء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"التيار الشعبى": منتقبات يوجهن الناخبين داخل مقار اللجان بطنطا*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

يسقط يسقط .. حكم المرشد .. هتاف الناخبين بعد انقطاع التيار الكهربائي عن لجنة بطنطا
2012-12-15 18:34:45    1 





 
  [  	شهدت  لجنة مدرسة "الست مباركة" بشارع الحكمة بمدينة طنطا، انقطاعًا للتيار   الكهربائى، مساء اليوم السبت، مما دفع الناخبون للتظاهر أمام اللجنة؛   مرددين عددًا من الهتافات منها: "يسقط يسقط حكم المرشد"، و"باطل باطل   دستوركم باطل".
 
	واتهم الناخبون القاضي المشرف على اللجنة بقطع التيارالكهربائي، معللين   ذلك بأنه قام بغلق اللجنة أكثر من ساعة لأداء صلاة العصر، ثم المغرب وعقب   عودته تم قطع التيار الكهربى عن اللجنة، فى محاولة لتعطيل سير عملية   الاستفتاء، على حد قولهم، مما دفع الناخبين الذين وصلوا للمئات للتظاهر.


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*احتشد المئات من الناخبين المؤيدين للتيار الإسلامى أمام اللجان الانتخابية فى منطقة العتبة، للإدلاء بأصواتهم فى الاستفتاء على الدستور واصطفوا فى طوابير أمام المدارس وسط التزام بتعليمات الأمن بمنع الدعاية أمام اللجان.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت اللجنة الفرعية بمدرسة الدمرداش الإعدادية بمنطقة العباسية أمام الكاتدرائية، تزايدا كثيفا من النساء للإدلاء بأصواتهن فى المرحلة الأولى من الاستفتاء على الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت اللجنة النسائية رقم 3 بكلية الهندسة بشبرا، حالة من الفوضى فى عملية التصويت فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، مساء اليوم السبت، فى ظل تزايد إقبال المواطنين على الإدلاء بأصواتهم.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تنتهى السفارة المصرية فى اليابان غداً، الأحد، من عملية فرز أصوات الجالية المصرية باليابان خلال عملية التصويت على الدستور الجديد، والتى استمرت ثلاثة أيام، الأربعاء والخميس والجمعة، وبدأ الفرز اليوم، السبت، وغداً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهد شارع الأزهر ارتباكا مروريا فى منطقة الموسكى، بسبب طوابير المواطنين الذين اصطفوا أمام مدرسة فاطمة الزهراء للإدلاء بأصواتهم فى الاستفتاء، ووضعت قوات الشرطة حواجز حديدية لترتيب المواطنين فى طوابير بحيث لا يعوقون حركة المرور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*فريد زهران: أرسلنا ٦ تقارير للعليا للانتخابات والبلشى: لم نتلق أية بلاغات

أكد فيه فريد زهران نائب رئيس الحزب المصرى الديمقراطى الاجتماعى ومسؤول غرفة عمليات جبهة الانقاذ الوطنى، أن الجبهة أرسلت ٦ تقارير للجنة العليا حتى الآن - بمعدل تقرير كل ساعة - عن طريق الفاكس بالبلاغات التى تلقتها على الخطوط الساخنة لغرفة العمليات، وأن البلاغات تغطى كل المحافظات التى يجرى فيها الاستفتاء بلا استثناء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*110 شكوى ترد للقومى لحقوق الإنسان ومنع ناخبين من الاستفتاء فى لجنة بمدينة نصر*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*وائل الابراشي 
مد فتره التصويت حتي الساعه 11*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمليات "الإنقاذ الوطنى" تطالب "العليا" بالسماح لمندوبيها بحضور الفرز*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجنة الشعراوى بالسلام تستعين بمدرسين منتمين للتيار الإسلامى لمساعدة القضاة

كشف بعض الأهالى القائمين على استفتاء اليوم أمام مدرسة محمد متولى الشعراوى بمدينة السلام قيام بعض مدرسى المدرسة ممن هم معروفون بانتمائهم للتيار الإسلامى وحزب الحرية والعدالة بمدينة السلام بمساعدة القضاة داخل المدرسة وتوجيه الناخبين لتوجيه الاستفتاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت عدد من لجان الاستفتاء على الدستور بمنطقة مصر القديمة إقبالاً كبيراً وزحاماً شديداً أمام اللجان فى مدارس على الجارم بحى المنيل وعين الصيرة وفؤاد جلال بمنطقة الزهراء بمصر القديمة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*إقبال كثيف من الناخبين بمجمع مدارس المرج قبل غلق اللجان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قضاة اللجنة 15 بمصر القديمة يرفضون إشراف مندوبى حقوق الإنسان على الاقتراع*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*حرر المواطن فوزى عبد الله محمد سعفان من قرية الدلجمون، محضر رقم 16724 إدارى مركز كفر الزيات ضد رئيس اللجنة 45 بمدرسة الثانوية بنات لقيام المواطن بطلب تسويد البطاقة من رئيس اللجنة بلا وفوجئ بقيام رئيس اللجنة بوضع علامة صح على خانة نعم بدلا من لا،*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*بيان لـ "التيار الشعبى": هناك تهديدات بحصار مقرنا فى ميدان لبنان

السبت، 15 ديسمبر 2012 - 18:41

*
*



حمدين صباحى مؤسس التيار الشعبى​*​*كتب أمين صالح ومحمد رضا

أكد التيار   الشعبى فى بيان له منذ قليل، أن هناك تهديدات بحصار مقره فى ميدان لبنان،   وقال إنه انتشرت على الصفحات الرسمية لحركة "حازمون" دعوة للاحتشاد فى   ميدان لبنان بالمهندسين الليلة، مع تلميحات من عدد من أعضائهم بالقيام   بحصار مقر التيار الشعبى المصرى وتهديدات تليفونية، بما يشير إلى نيتهم   اقتحام مقر التيار.

وأضاف بيان التيار الشعبى: "بدأ عدد من الملتحين فى التواجد بالشارع الذى   يقع به مقر التيار لاستطلاع الموقف، والتيار الشعبى المصرى بقياداته   وأعضاؤه يحملون أجهزة الدولة المسئولية الكاملة فى أى تخريب يحدث للمقر،   وأى خطر يهدد حياة أعضاء التيار الموجودين بداخله".




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل| وصول سيارات أمن مركزي لتأمين مقر التيار الشعبي بميدان لبنان
* *كتب : أحمد غنيممنذ 1 دقيقة
* *طباعة

* *



صورة أرشيفية​* *وصلت ثلاث سيارات  أمن مركزي الآن إلى شارع البرج بميدان لبنان، لتأمين مقر التيار الشعبي،  بعد تهديدات باقتحامه من أنصار التيار الإسلامي، تزامنا مع تصريحات حمدين  صباحي مؤسس التيار الشعبي بأن "الدستور باطل حتى ولو تم إقراره".
* *

* *الوطن*​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*عضو "6 إبريل" يحرر محضراً ضد منسق بـ"لازم حازم" بتهمة ضرب أحد أعضاء الحركة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الهتافات التى تطارد الشاطر اثناء دخوله لجنته الانتخابيه    2012-12-15 13:28:46        







 تناقل  رواد موقع التدوينات القصيرة "تويتر" أنباءً عن ذهاب خير الشاطر، النائب  الأول لمرشد جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، إلى مدرسة طابا، للإدرء بصوته،  فقابلته المدرسة كلها بهتافات: "يسقط حكم المرشد"، وطاردته هذه الهتافات مع  تحول اللجان إلى "كرنفال شعبي"، حسب وصفهم، من التصفيق والهتاف.




​**
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*سعد الحسينى: أتوقع الموافقة على الدستور بواقع 60% من الأصوات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعترض عدد من الناخبات بلجنة 6 الفرعية بمدرسة القناة بالمعادى، وذلك بعد أن أغلق رئيس اللجنة الباب الخاص بدخول الناخبات لأكثر من ساعتين، وهو ما تسبب فى تكدس أعداد كبيرة خارج المدرسة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد محمد عرفات عضو غرفة عمليات جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى أنهم تقدموا بـ100 بلاغ للنائب العام ضد المخالفات الموجودة بعمليه الاقتراع على الدستور و6 تقارير أخرى للجنة العليا للانتخابات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قضاة مدرسة الحسينى بالجمالية يبرزون بطاقتهم الشخصية للناخبين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت لجنة مدرسة الوحدة العربية بمنطقة عابدين مساء اليوم السبت، توافد عدد كبير من الناخبات للإدلاء بأصواتهن فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، وامتدت طوابير الناخبات أمام مقر المدرسة إلى أمتار طويلة مما أعاق حركة المرور بشكل جزئى.*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

يعيش الآن الناخبون المتواجدون بمدرسة   صدقى سليمان بنينبمدينة نصر حالة من الغضب الشديد بسبب عدم إدخال ناخبى   اللجنة رقم 40 من 10 صباحا وحتى الآن بسبب تأخر استمارات الاستفتاء حتى   الثالثة عصرا وكانت الاستمارات بغير أختام مما أثار غضب الناخبين .

وأوضحت إحدى الناخبات لـ"صدى البلد" أن الموجود داخل اللجنة ليس قاضيا   ولكنه مجرد موظف بوزارة العدل وهتف الناخبون مش هنمشى " وأخذوا يصفقون   بأيديهم تعبيرا عن الغضب


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تسبب إطلاق النار بين عائلتين بقرية الغريب التابعة لمركز ساحل سليم بأسيوط، فى توقف عملية التصويت بأحد اللجان القريبة من مكان إطلاق النار.*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

في واقعة غريبة من نوعها قام مسؤولو مدرسة عباس العقاد  بمدينة نصر بقطع النور على المنتخبين مما أثار هلعا بالمكان, خاصة وأن  المدرسة بها إزدحام كبير ومشادات بين من سيقول نعم ومن سيصوت بلا .

 	والجدير بالذكر أن هذه المدرسة تكتظ بالفتيات والسيدات  اللاتي أصابهن الخوف بعد قطع النور عليهن وهن يشاهدن المشادات وسبهم لأنهم  سيقولون لا.

 	ويذكر أن اليوم هو أول أيام الإستفتاء على الدستور الجديد الذي يرفضه معظم القوى المدنية في مصر.


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*ناخبات يهتفن "يسقط حكم المرشد" داخل مدرسة بمدينة نصر

شهدت اللجنة رقم 28 بمدرسة جمال عبد الناصر بمدينة نصر مشادات بين الناخبات والأمن، بسبب البطء الشديد فى عملية التصويت، وذلك لرفض القاضى اللجنة دخول السيدات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"غرفة عمليات حزب المؤتمر": رصدنا انتهاكات صارخة تشوب عملية الاستفتاء*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*[COLOR=black ! important] 




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس لجنة يطلب من الناخبات الوقوف فى صفين واحد لـ"نعم" والثانى لـ"لا"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مستشار بدار السلام: الإقبال كثيف.. ونسبة التصويت وصلت لـ70%*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

رصدت الغرفة المركزية لحزب النور والدعوة  السلفية لمتابعة سير  عملية الاستفتاء علي الدستور قيام أحد القضاة  باللجنة 98 بمدرسة أحمد حلمي  الرأس السوداء دائرة المنتزة بالقاء بطاقات  الناخبات في فناء اللجنة.

يذكر أن لجان الاستفتاء فتحت أبوابها في الساعة الثامنة صباحا وذلك   للاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد وسوف يتم إغلاقها فى الساعة التاسعة   مساء اليوم على أن يبدأ الفرز فور انتهاء التصويت.


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> *[COLOR=black ! important]
> 
> 
> 
> *



*ومن سيؤمن الصناديق ..... ؟؟؟؟ طبعا حزب الحرية والعدالة وحزب النور ...... وثالثهم الشيطان *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأمن يطوق لجنة بمدرسة حلوان الثانوية بعد مشادات مع القاضى*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الناخبون يقتحمون لجنة بالدقهلية ويحطمون الصناديق احتجاجًا على تسويد البطاقات بـ"نعم" *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاااااااااااااااااااااااااجل الحياه الان
 تم مد فتره التصويت حتى الحاديه عشر مساء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل || عصام سلطان قارئ الفنجان || نسبة التصويت بـ«نعم» ستكون 70%..وهذا يدل على أن نتيجة الانتخابات معروف ومعلوم نسبتها مسبقاً..!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*



     بوابة الوفد – متابعات:   السبت , 15 ديسمبر 2012 18:38 
    رصدت جريدة الوفد في العدد الصادر لها غدا الانتهاكات التى حدثت خلال  المرحلة الأولى لاستفتاء اليوم حيث رفعت مانشيت "الاستفتاء الوهمى".
    وجاء تحته عدد من العناوين الفرعية ومنها:
    - قضاة مزيفون.. وبطاقات مضروبة.
    - لجان بلا إشراف وتصويت طائفى.
    - طوابير مصطنعة في تجمعات المعارضين لمنعهم من التصويت.
    - منظمات حقوقية ترصد استخدام الحبر الفاسد.
    - النيابة بدأت الإضراب حتى إقالة مكى وطلعت.
    - غرفة عمليات القضاة: 26 لجنة بلا إشراف قضائى؟. 

​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاااااااااااااااااااجل انباء ان :
 الناخبون يقتحمون لجنة بالدقهلية ويحطمون الصناديق احتجاجًا على تسويد البطاقات بـ"نعم"*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

هااام جدا من احد المراقبين بعين شمس وجريمة!!!!!!
​ [YOUTUBE]o12pkVHFqe8&feature=player_embedded#![/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعقد جبهة الانقاذ الوطني مؤتمر صحفيا اليوم لكشف الانتهاكات والتجاوزات خلال ساعات التصويت على الدستور*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*اغماءات فى لجنة القومية للاهرام بمصر الجديدة بين السيدات*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الإنقاذ" تطالب "العليا" بإعلان أسماء القضاة المشرفين على الاستفتاء*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

شهدت  مدرسة  قومية الأهرام، زحاما شديدا من السيدات، وسط بطء في عملية  التصويت،  من  قبل رئيس اللجنة الملتحي، وهتفت السيدات بصوت واحد "مش هنمشي"  وتبعها   تصفيق حاد؛ اعتراضا على رئيس اللجنه الملتحي، مؤكدين أنه يتعمد  البطء في   عملية التصويت، حتى يشعر المواطنون بالضيق ويتركوا الطابور لأن  معظمهم سوف   يصوت على الدستور بـ"لا".​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

انتشرت على الصفحات الرسمية لحركة  "حازمون" دعوة للإحتشاد فى ميدان لبنان  بالمهندسين الليلة ،و المحت حازمون  بحصار مقر التيار الشعبى المصرى .

 و بدأ عدد من الملتحين فى التواجد بالشارع الذى يقع به مقر التيار   لاستطلاع الموقف ، ومن جانبه حمل التيار الشعبى  المصرى بقياداته وأعضاؤه   أجهزة الدولة المسئولية الكاملة فى أى تخريب يحدث  للمقر وأى خطر يهدد    حياة  أعضاء التيار الموجودين بداخله.​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أحد أنصار أبوإسماعيل: مظاهراتنا بميدان لبنان ولن نتعرض لمقر "صباحى"*

*نفى أيمن إلياس، عضو حملة الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، ما تردد حول نية بعض الحركات التابعة للشيخ حازم صلاح التوجه إلى مقر حملة المرشح الرئاسى حمدين صباحى، مؤكداً أنه يرحب بالتظاهر السلمى ويرفض أى نوع من التظاهرات التى تخرج عن الإطار السلمى، مشيراً إلى أن الحركات التابعة للشيخ حازم سينظمون وقفة احتجاجية فى ميدان لبنان.

 وأكد عضو حملة الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، أن إشاعة أن الحركات التابعة للشيخ حازم صلاح ستقوم باقتحام مقر حملة حمدين صباحى هو "ابتزاز" للتأثير على مواقف الرافضين لتحركات جبهة الإنقاذ، مشدداً على أن الوقفة بميدان لبنان ستكون سلمية بعيدة تماماً عن أى محاولات للعنف.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"عمليات القضاة": تلقينا 420 شكوى حتى الآن منها 120 انتحال صفة قاضٍ*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصول 3 سيارات أمن مركزى لتأمين مقر حمدين صباحى والأمن يغلق الشارع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشف مصدر قضائى، أن غالبية اللجان الفرعية لم تتلق كشوفاً بأسماء المستبعدين من الإدلاء بأصواتهم، مثلما حدث فى انتخابات الرئاسة ومجلس الشعب والشورى السابقة.*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أفادت قناة مصر25 بأن انتهاء التصويت بلجنة الطويسة بأسوان، وانتهت نتيجة الفرز 347 موافق مقابل 44 غير موافق.*


*الساعة 8 خلصتوا وفرزتوا كمان 
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجنة 28 - 29- 30 مدرسة رياض الإعدادية بنين - رمل أول -  الصندوق مفتوح*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجان برج العرب تغلق أبوابها فى السابعة لعدم ورود تعليمات بمد الوقت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"أمن الجيزة" تدفع بـ50 مجندًا إضافياً أمام مقر "صَباحى"*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل.. قرر رئيس لجنة  22 بمدرسة بهي الدين أبو جازية الإعدادية بقرية أبو  الفاربمدينة كفر  الزيات الغربية القبض على قيادي بالحرية والعدالة...


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

تعدت بعض السيدات من  حزب الحرية والعدالة، على فتاة مسيحية أمام لجنة  التصويت، في لجنة رقم 8  ومقرها مدرسة محمود باشا سليمان النسيجية بأبوتيج،  بالضرب؛ لعلمهم أنها  ستصوت بـ"لا" على الدستور، وأدى ذلك إلى حالة من  الفوضى أمام اللجنة، وهو  ما اضطر القاضي إلى إغلاق اللجنة لمدة نصف ساعة.
​


----------



## بايبل333 (15 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## بايبل333 (15 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتهت عمليات فرز الأصوات فى لجنتى 91 و92 بقرية بلبيس، بحسب ما أكدته قناة مصر 25، لتسفر عمليات الفرز عن موافقة 2605 ناخباً على الدستور الجديد للبلاد، مقابل رفض 557 ناخباً*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالب اتحاد شباب الثورة، فى بيان له اليوم، اللجنة العليا للانتخابات، بإعلان أسماء القضاة المشرفين على استفتاء الدستور، الرئسيين والاحتياطيين، مع تعليق قائمة بتلك الأسماء على باب كل لجنة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت عدد من اللجان الانتخابية بمنطقة روض الفرج إقبالا كثيفا من جانب الناخبين قبل ساعات من غلق باب التصويت فى الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد، وخاصة فى لجان السيدات التى شهدت تزاحما شديدا داخلها وخارجها.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الصحة": 18 مصاباً بينهم مستشارة ومصاب بطلق نارى خلال الاستفتاء*


----------



## zezza (15 ديسمبر 2012)

موضوع 40 صفحة و اكتر من  90 % من اللى مكتوب مخالفات تم رصدها و طبعا ما خفى كان اعظم 
ربنا يستر !!!!!


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قس كنيسة العذراء: لم نحشد أصوات لـ"لا".. والزيتون التجارية تغلق أبوابها

قال مواطنون إن المشرفين على لجان مدرسة الزيتون التجارية بدائرة الزيتون أغلقوا جميع اللجان، ومنعوا الناخبين من الدخول إلى مقر اللجان، دون أن يعلنوا عن سبب محدد حتى كتابة هذا الخبر.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قبل 3 ساعات من موعد غلق الصناديق..شاهد نتائج الاستفتاء حتى الان
    2012-12-15 20:11:04        







 علمت  "بوابة الأهرام"، أن اللجنة رقم 87 بعزبة المستشار التابعة لمركز  السنبلاوين بمحافظة الدقهلية، قد أغلقت أبوابها منذ ساعة تقريبا، بعد  انعدام وجود ناخبين، وتم فرز الأصوات بها، التي أثبتت تفوق المؤيدين  للدستور على المعارضين. ​ 
كانت اللجنة قد أغلقت أبوابها، وتم فرز الأصوات والتي بلغت 49 صوتا، 27 منهم صوتوا بـ"نعم" مقابل 22 صوتا "لا".​​**

​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت إحدى الناخبات فى دائرة الزيتون وتدعى منى أحمد إسماعيل، إن اسم والدتها المتوفية موجود فى كشوف من يحق لهم التصويت فى لجنة رقم 16 بمدرسة انصاف سرى الثانوية بدائرة الزيتون.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهد اليوم الرابع لتصويت المصريين بسلطنة عمان إقبالاً ضعيفاً على مقر السفارة المصرية بمسقط، وذلك للاستفتاء على أول دستور مصرى بعد الثورة. ووصل عدد الأصوات حتى اليوم ما يقارب من 2600 صوت من أصل 9109 أصوات، هم عدد الناخبين المسجلين فى السلطنة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأت اللجنة العامة بدائرة باب الشعرية والمتواجدة بمدرسة "باب الشعرية الثانوية" بشارع النحاسين فى نصب سرادق ضخمة، استعداداً لاستقبال صناديق التصويت باللجان الفرعية للدائرة والبالغ عددها نحو 16 لجنة فرعية، وذلك مع بدء الساعات الأخيرة لفتح باب التصويت.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس لجنة بالمعادى: لا يوجد قانون ينص على ختم ورقة الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*ذكر الكاتب الأسبانى "فرانسيسكو كاريون" بصحيفة "الموندو" إن الدستور الذى يستفتى عليه الآن فى القاهرة اليوم جاء بشكل غير عادل*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شاهد المؤشرات الأولية من صفحة الحريه و العداله
    2012-12-15 20:14:13        






 مؤسرات أولية | الغربية | محضر فرز لجنة 23 بسيون || نعم 59 (74%) ، لا 21 (26%)

حزب الحرية و العدالة - الصفحة الرسمية​**

يلا بالشفا منجليكمش في دستور ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت قرية محلة مرحوم التابعة لمركز طنطا قيام أحد الناخبين ويدعى محمد .خ، بالتعدى على أحد الضباط المكلف بتأمين لجنة مدرسة محلة مرحوم، تم القبض على الناخب وإحالته للنيابة العسكرية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*القبض على مواطن وبحوزته بطاقة إبداء الرأى أثناء قيامه بتصويرها بالغربية*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مجموعة من السلفيين يقومون بإعطاء رشاوى مالية للناخبات للتصويت بنعم للدستور أمام مدرسة حدائق الاميرية​* *



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أسيوط :
 =====
 لجنة نزلة بدوي مركز ديروط :

 1050 : نعم
 50 : لا*
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*خليكم فاكرين اني قولت النتيجه النهائيه هتكون 85 % نعم 
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*المستشار الإعلامى للحرية والعدالة: مسلح دار السلام لا ينتمى للحزب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*استئناف عملية الاستفتاء بلجنة ببلبيس بعد توقفها وبدء أعمال الفرز بها

استأنفت اللجنة رقم 90 و91 بقرية بساتين الإسماعيلية مركز بلبيس بالشرقية عملية الاستفتاء مرة أخرى، بعد قيام القاضى رئيس اللجنة بإغلاق اللجنة فى الساعة السابعة مساء.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*محمد   سعد تعليقا على خبر بموقع إخوان أون لاين عنوانه "الأقباط يرسلون sms   للتوجيه ضد الدستور": توقفوا عن هذا "اللعب الخطير على البلد"

	تويتر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتيجة لجنة بالغربية: 59 موافقة على الدستور مقابل 21 رفض

انتهت عملية فرز أصوات الناخبين، فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، مساء اليوم السبت، فى لجنة رقم 23 بمدرسة حلمى أنيس، بمنشية بسيون فى محافظة الغربية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قررت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى تأجيل المؤتمر الصحفى الذى كان مقرراً له الساعة الـ8 من مساء اليوم السبت إلى الساعة 10، وذلك بسبب قرار اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بمد الاستفتاء إلى الساعة الـ11.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قرر قاضى لجنة 53 بمدرسة حلوان الثانوية البنات إعادة فتح اللجنة مرة أخرى أمام عملية الاستفتاء بعد توقفها لمدة ساعة تقريباً، بسبب مشادة نشبت بين قاضى اللجنة وعدد من المواطنين، الأمر الذى استعدى قوات الأمن من فرض كردون أمنى، لمنع الاعتداء على القاضى أو حدوث أى أعمال شغب باللجنة، وجاء ذلك بعد محاولات البعض بالتفاوض مع قاضى اللجنة وإنهاء الأزمة الحالية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت منطقة المعادى شللا مروريا كبيرا أدى إلى توقف كورنيش النيل بالمعادى، بسبب طوابير الناخبين التى منعت سير الحركة المرورية فى عدد كبير من الشوارع الرئيسية بالمنطقة.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*| اللجنة العليا للإنتخابات تنفي كل النتائج التي ظهرت على قناة مصر 25 وتقول أن كل ما أعلن محض هراء و تضليل​* *



*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلاق المئات من المنتمين للتيار الإسلامى بمسيرة من ميدان لبنان*
*فى الغالب استعداد للاحتفال أمام مقر صباحى *


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل.. مجموعة من السلفيين يقومون بإعطاء رشاوى مالية للناخبات للتصويت بنعم للدستور أمام مدرسة حدائق الاميرية​





 
*


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*التعدي على فتاة مسيحية أمام لجنة بأبو تيج من قبل نساء "الإخوان المسلمين"*

كتب : سعاد أحمدالسبت 15-12-2012 19:34
طباعة  ​
تعدت بعض السيدات من حزب الحرية والعدالة، على فتاة مسيحية أمام لجنة التصويت، في لجنة رقم 8 ومقرها مدرسة محمود باشا سليمان النسيجية بأبوتيج، بالضرب؛ لعلمهم أنها ستصوت بـ"لا" على الدستور، وأدى ذلك إلى حالة من الفوضى أمام اللجنة، وهو ما اضطر القاضي إلى إغلاق اللجنة لمدة نصف ساعة.


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مهدى عاكف لـ"بى- بى – سى": أرحب بنتيجة الاستفتاء أيا كانت*


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*صوره لرجل بيكتب اسماء السيدات قبل الدخول ل اللجنة .. و بعد خروجهم من التصويت يعطى لهم ظرف !!​ 
المصدر حركة مراقبون | 6 ابريل​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*
الاخوان المزورون  


نتيجه الاستفتاء عندهم بتطلع قبل غلق باب التصويت ب 3 ساعات​*


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرية والعدالة: 251 "نعم" مقابل 89 "لا" بعد فرز إحدى لجان الشرقية

أسفرت عمليات فرز أصوات الناخبين، فى الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد للبلاد، فى اللجنة رقم 32 بمحافظة الشرقية، عن موافقة 251 ناخباً على الدستور ، بواقع 74%، مقابل تصويت 89 ناخباً بـ"لا"، بواقع 26%.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مصادر أمنية: نتيجة الفرز فى بعض اللجان بالشرقية 621 نعم و 264 لا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مسيرة "بيوت ربنا نفديها بدمنا" تجوب شوارع المهندسين*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأمن يكثف تواجده أمام حزب الوفد بعد أنباء عن نية "الإسلاميين" محاصرته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مشادات بين الناخبين والموظفين بكلية الهندسة بشبرا بسبب الرقم الانتخابى*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*إطلاق نار بشكل مكثف فى محيط مقر حزب الوفد بالدقى أثناء مرور مسيرة حركة حازمون​ 



 
​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*البلشى: يحق للقضاة الفرز باللجان بعد انتهاء جميع الناخبين بالكشوف*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنصار أبو إسماعيل يقتحمون مقر حزب الوفد.. والأمن يحاول التدخل*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الهجوم على مقر حزب الوفد بالشماريخ والرصاص الحى ومحاصرته من قبل جماعة حازمون *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*اتهم سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين، اللجنة لعليا للانتخابات المشرفة على الاستفتاء بإرهاق الناخبين بمد فترة التصويت ساعتين، وذلك بعد أن مدت اللجنة التصويت مرتين خلال اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتيجة لجنة 20 بقرية كفر قريطنة بالمحلة 440 لا و344 نعم*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*اتلاف محتويات مقر جريدة الوفد من قبل حازمون ...... هل الإسلام هو الحل أم المشكلة*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نقلا عن الجزيرة مباشر :::::

بعد فرز 48 لجنة في سوهاج ، 88 % نعم و 12 % لا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*معلومات عن اتجاه أنصار أبوإسماعيل إلى مقر جريدة الوطن*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*طارق التهامي عضو الهيئة العليا لحزب الوفد:حرق مقر حزب الوفد والجريدة بالكامل *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأستاذ سعد هجرس على المحور: مصر ستتجه إلى قريش أو إلى الجيش ...... وكلاهما كارثة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة الإنقاذ: رئيس لجنة بأسيوط يغلق اللجان قبل موعدها ويبدأ الفرز

رصدت غرفة عمليات جبهة الإنقاذ بأسيوط قيام رئيس اللجنة الفرعية رقم 6 بالمدرسة الابتدائية بنزلة الأبلق التابعة لمركز صدفا بإغلاق اللجنة الساعة السابعة، رغم قرار اللجنة العليا بمد التصويت حتى الساعة 11 مساءً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*وصول مستشارين لمعاونة قاض أغلق لجنته لتكدس المصوتين عليها بالمعادى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مستشار بـ "دار السلام" يضبط ناخبة قبل خروجها من اللجنة بورقة التصويت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

أ*كد عدد من رؤساء لجان الاقتراع فى عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور، بلجان كلية الهندسة بمنطقة شبرا، أن نسبة تصويت الناخبين، تجاوزت 60%.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*جريدة الوطن تؤكد تقدم نعم ب71 % مقابل 29 % صوتوا بلا حتى الان طبقا لما تم فرزه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*السفيرة الأمريكية تتفقد لجان شبرا بسيارتها*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* أكد المستشار خالد جلال رئيس اللجنة الفرعية بمدرسة المرج الإعدادية بنين، أن إقبال الناخبين على التصويت فى الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد لا يقل كثافة عن الانتخابات الرئاسية الماضية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*توجه مساء اليوم السبت، اللواء أحمد جمال الدين وزير الداخلية إلى مدرسة القبة الفديوية بدائرة قسم شرطة الوايلى بالعباسية للإدلاء بصوته نظرا لأنها المدرسة التابع لها محل إقامته*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أضرم أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل النيران فى مقر حزب الوفد مساء اليوم السبت، الأمر الذى أدى إلى إصابة فؤاد بدراوى سكرتير عام حزب الوفد.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أسيوط- اللجنة 29 بقرية بنى إبراهيم الخلايفة

نعم : 50
 لا : 183*


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الشرابية*
 الاهالي يفترشون الارض ويصممون على التصويت حتى لو ظلوا إلى صباح غد 
 والقاضي بيقول انه تعب ، والاهالي يتجمهرون !


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الجلاد: أقول لخيرت الشاطر الذي تحالف مع أبو إسماعيل إحنا فى الجريدة ومش هنسيبها*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مقر حزب الكرامه والتيار الشعبي يتعرض الان للهجوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*هو فى اييييييييييه ؟؟
ايه سر الهجوم على المقرات بالمنظر ده واشمعنى دلوقتى !!*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*إصابة. مجند. أمن. مركزئ. بطلق. نارى. أمام. حزب. الوفد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*استغاثه من احد معتصمي الاتحاديه والعهده عليه :::

 حازمون هيهجموا علينا دلوقتي في الإتحادية

*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تشهد مدرسة التوفيقية بشارع شبرا اشتباكات بالأيدي الآن بين أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل وبعض الناخبين، بسبب توجيه أنصار الشيخ، وعلى رأسهم جمال صابر، منسق حملة "لازم حازم"، للناخبين بأن يدلوا المصوتين بـ"نعم" للدستور، وهو ما اعترض عليه بعض الناخبين.

وعلى إثر ذلك، يتم الآن نقل الصناديق دون إغلاقها لمبنى آخر منعًا لتجدد الاشتباكات، بينما تستمر الاشتباكات بمدرسة التوفيقية حتى الآن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتقد المستشار أحمد مكى وزير العدل، طلب بعض الناخبين من القضاة المشرفين على عملية الاستفتاء إظهار بطاقاتهم، قائًلا: "سؤال الناخبين عن بطاقات القضاة لا يصح أدبيا ولا قانونيًا".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قرية عبد المنعم أبو الفتوح تصوت بنعم فى الاستفتاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*

​
الراجل دة قاعد علي طرابيزة في الشارع 
الطرابيزة عليها ورق من بتاع الاستفتاء
 ورق الاستفتاء متعلم عليه في خانة موافق*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجنة 41 بمدرسة العزية الإعدادية في قرية العزية بمركز منفلوط محافظة أسيوط

نعم :143
 لا : 989
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*التهديدات وصلت لكل مقرات الجرائد ويقال انها حركه منسقه وقد تكون ساعة الصفر عند الاستشعار ان التصويت ل لا كان أعلى رغم كل التجاوزات ومحاولات التزوير 
على لسان ياسر رزق رئيس تحرير المصرى اليوم *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*البدوى يغادر مقر حزب المصريين الأحرار بعد أنباء احتراق الوفد*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أنباء غير مؤكدة: إطلاااااااااااق كثيف للناااااااار فى محيط ميداااااااااان رابعة العدوية مدينة نصر *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*انصار ابو اسماعيل يحرقون مسجد بمقر حزب الوفد *


----------



## بايبل333 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفسى اعرف كيف بيتم التصويت قبل الميعاد ......؟؟

*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعتداء على معتصمين التحرير من حازمون وتم التصدى لهم*


----------



## بايبل333 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*اسف الفرز ...*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]WnO2xPQBdzU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*فى حاجه غلط بتحصل يا جماعه
انا قلقانه جدااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااااا على الكنايس
دى بالتأكيد   حركه انتقاميه 
مش لو كان عندنا رئيس كان عمل حاجه دلوقتى *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أظهرت نتائج فرز 5 لجان بمحافظة الشرقية، تصويت 2870 ناخباً بالموافقة على الدستور الجديد للبلاد، مقابل رفض 1658 آخرين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*سيارات المطافئ تصل إلى مقر حزب الوفد والأمن يفرض طوقا أمنيا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد صابر جبريل بدوى عضو الائتلاف المستقل لمراقبة الاستفتاء على الدستور، قيام رئيس اللجنة رقم 33 بمدرسة عين الصيرة، بمنطقة مصر القديمة، بإجبار سيدة على التصويت على غير رغبتها بنعم، وأن ذلك دفع الائتلاف إلى تخصيص مراقبين فى اللجنة طوال فترة الاقتراع حتى انتهاء عملية التصويت للحيلولة دون تكرار هذا الموقف.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> [YOUTUBE]WnO2xPQBdzU[/YOUTUBE]​



*راجعوا الكومنتات اللى على الفيديو ده *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تردد أنباء عن تحرك أنصار حازم أبو إسماعيل إلى مقر جريدة الوطن لمحاصرته وإحراقه بعد إشعال النيران في المقر الرئيسي لحزب الوفد، ومحاصرتهم لمقر التيار الشعبي في المهندسين. يأتي ذلك في الوقت الذي قام فيه "حازمون" بالتعدي بالضرب على الزميل الصحفي حسين العمدة، محرر الوطن، وسحله في الشارع*


----------



## بايبل333 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الإسكندرية - جاكلين منير*

*أعلنت غرفة عمليات الحملة الشعبية لدعم مطالب التغيير  "لازم" بالإسكندرية  لمراقبة عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور بالإسكندرية،  استنكارها  للانتهاكات والتجاوزات التى تمت فى معظم لجان الإسكندرية،  وطالبت بالتحقيق الفورى فى المحاضر التى أبرمت من المواطنين  حتى يتبين   مدى شرعية هذه العملية.
* *
من جهة أخرى أعلنت   الحملة عن أولى مؤشرات  الاستفتاء يشير إلى رفضه، حيث  إن التصويت بـ "لا" قد تخطى نسبة 55% إلى الآن بمحافظة الإسكندرية.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*هجوم مسلح على ميدان التحرير ..
 يا مبارك نام وارتاح ومرسى يكمل الكفاح*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مجدي الجلاد :

الغرض من الإعتداء على الصحف اليوم تكميم أفواهنا وعدم نقل تزوير الإستفتاء على الراى العام لكى يعرفوا كيف تم الاستفتاء.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل :- لا علاقه لي بما يحدث الأن من حريق مقرات الجرائد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشف وجوه المنتقبات للتحقق من شخصيتهن أمام لجان الجمالية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتائج لجنة بـ"كفر الزيات": 392 نعم مقابل 290 لا*


----------



## بايبل333 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

> *حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل :- لا علاقه لي بما يحدث الأن من حريق مقرات الجرائد*


حلل لك الكذب فى الحرب


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رصد مركز "الشهاب" الحقوقى بالإسكندرية أن لجنة 67 بمدرسة نجيب محفوظ، ولجنة 77 بنفس المدرسة، وعدد من دوائر برج العرب أغلقت فى تمام السابعة مساء بقرار من القضاة المشرفين على اللجان.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*انباء عن احتراق محكمه عابدين*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *حازم صلاح ابو اسماعيل :- لا علاقه لي بما يحدث الأن من حريق مقرات الجرائد*



:bomb::bomb::bomb::bomb:​


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*من يهاجم مقرات وجرائد التيار الشعبى والوفد والوطن وغيرها الان هم الاخوان وحازموون ..لالهاء الشعب عن التزوير فى اللجان وللابعاد نظر الاعلام عن متابعة نتيجة الفرز !!!*


----------



## بايبل333 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*وقال إن لجنة رقم (3) بقرية بصرة التابعة لمركز الفتح أسفرت عن 778 "نعم"،  و254 صوتوا بـ "لا"، و30 صوتا باطل من إجمالى عدد من لهم حق التصويت  باللجنة وهم 1962 ناخبا.

كما سفرت أعمال الفرز بلجنة (28) بقرية نزلة الأبلق التابعة لمركز صدفا عن  186 صوتا بـ"نعم"، و64 "لا"، و10 أصوات باطلة، وفى لجنة (4) قرية القوطة  أسفرت عن 342 صوتوا بـ"نعم"، و51 صوتوا بـ "لا".

وأسفرت أعمال الفرز بلجنة (28) ومقرها مركز أبنوب عن 134 صوتا بـ "نعم"،  و245 صوت بـ "لا"، وفى لجنة "٢٩"بنى إبراهيم الخلايفة 50 صوت بـ "نعم"،  و183 صوت بـ "لا"، وفى لجنة قرية دير درنكة 30 صوت بـ "نعم"، و 692 صوتا بـ  "لا".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصحة: ارتفاع عدد مصابى الاستفتاء لـ 19 بينهم مجند قوات مسلحة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الحرية والعدالة": لم نحرق مقر "الوفد" ولا علاقة لنا بالأمر*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> حلل لك الكذب فى الحرب





​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد كارم رضوان مسئول المكتب الإدارى بوسط وجنوب القاهرة بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، أن المؤشرات الأولية لنتائج الاستفتاء تؤكد تقدم "نعم" للدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهدت مدرسة مؤسسة العجيزى قيام الناخبين باقتحام المدرسة نتيجة تباطأ عمليات التصويت داخل اللجنة، مما دفع الناخبين باقتحام المدرسة، مما أدى إلى إصابة مجندين أحدهما بكسر بيده والآخر بقدمه، وتم نقلهم للمستشفى العسكرى لتلقى العلاج.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]7odX8rApIPQ[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*طالب السيد البدوى، رئيس حزب الوفد، النائب العام، بتقديم المعتدين على مقر الحزب الرئيسى بالدقى للعدالة بشكل عاجل.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* حازمون" تهدد بمحاصرة وحرق مقر جريدة "الصباح
 
 




*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*البدوى: أحمِّل مرسى والنائب العام مسئولية الاعتداء على "الوفد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتيجة لجنة 29 بمدرسة صلاح حتاتة ببسيون 468 نعم و362 لا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*انخفاض أعداد الناخبين فى الوايلى والعباسية رغم قرار مد التصويت*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*سيطرت حالة من الاستياء على الناخبين المتكدسين أمام اللجان الفرعية بمدارس المعادى للدلاء بأصواتهم، بعد علمهم بأن اللجنة المشرفة على استفتاء الدستور أعلنت مد فترة التصويت حتى الحادية عشر مساء فقط، مطالبين بأن يكون غداً الأحد استكمال للتصويت على الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال اللواء طارق الجزار نائب مدير مباحث الجيزة، بأنه تم إرسال قوات أمن إلى مقرات الصحف اليومية والأسبوعية الموجودة بمحافظة الجيزة مثل "اليوم السابع والوفد والوطن.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مدير مصلحة الأمن العام: رصدنا 29 بلاغا رسميا وتأمين الاستفتاء تم بنجاح*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]EK-irfxpoxU[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن رئيس اللجنة  رقم 70 رجال ومقرها قرية بنى شبل بالزقازيق بعد فرز إجمالى الأصوات 4630  عدد الحضور 1960 الباطل منها 26 والصحيح 1960 أن عدد أصوات الموافقين على  الدستور 1387، مقابل 547 غير موافق.

بينما اللجنة 71 نساء بلغ عدد الحضور 1180 الصحيح منها 1171 والباطل 9 بلغ عدد الموافقين على الدستور 940 مقابل الغير موافقين 231.*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*اعتقد واضح اوى النتيجة النهائية هتكون ايه

الف الف مبروك عليكم دولة المرشد ايران الشرق الاوسط 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجنة مدرسة ميت عوام الابتدائية، مركز المنصورة.. 305 موافق و 315 غير موافق
لجنة رقم 45 بقرية بدين مركز المنصورة.. موافق 834 ، غير موافق 567.* *
لجنة رقم 46 بقرية بدين مركز المنصورة.. موافق 565، غير موافق 523* *
لجنة مدرسة شبرا بدين الابتدائية.. موافق 565 ، غير موافق377.* *
لجنة مدرسة ميت جراح الابتدائية.. موافق 950، غير موافق 450* *
لجنة قرية الطلمبات مركز بني عبيد.. موافق 365، غير موافق 156* *
لجنة قرية الحدادة مركز بني عبيد.. موافق 257 ، غير موافق 111*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل: حريق في محكمة عابدين *


----------



## بايبل333 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

أحي أحى 

عصام العريان بيقول ان الحزب هيدخل بنسبة 100% فى مجلس الشعب
وحازم بيقول نفس الامر 


دى عصابة اتلمت على البلد 

على قناة المحور حالياً


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الله يرحمهااااا​*


----------



## girgis2 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*
لو أصبحت النتيجة النهائية هي (نعم) ب (%60) أفضل من (نعم) ب (%80) مثلاااا*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد المستشار محمود أبو شوشه، عضو اللجنة العليا للانتخابات بأن اللجنة قررت عدم المد ليوم آخر للتصويت فى الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد وأن اليوم السبت، هو آخر أيام التصويت للمرحلة المتضمنة 10 محافظات فقط.*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

> *لو أصبحت النتيجة النهائية هي (نعم) ب (%60) أفضل من (نعم) ب (%80) مثلاااا*


*هى هتبقى نعم بحاجة وخمسين فى المية *


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعض نتائج الأسكندرية
مدرسة بنات الورديات صنايع لا 4677 نعم 1050 
مدرسة طاهر بك الإعدادية لا 5815 نعم 1468 
مدرسة رشاد عثمان لا 3792 نعم 663 
مدرسة الورديان الإعدادية بنات لا 3094 نعم 408 
مدرسة الجلاء لا 7528 نعم 1464 
مدرسة صلاح الدين لا 5400 نعم 1282 
مدارس محرم بك (21 مدرسة) لا 83214 نعم 42682 

والله وعملوها الأسكندرانية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*العامرية مدرسة النهضة الابتدائية: 16 موافق : 1621 غير موافق*


----------



## girgis2 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *هى هتبقى نعم بحاجة وخمسين فى المية *



*51%* *كدة زي مورسي ؟؟

زي بعضة على الأقل هما كدة مش أغلبية زي ما بيقولوا ويصدعونا كل شوية
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*رجالة يا  اسكندرانية
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*على قناة دريم الآن: الأخوان والسلفيين يتجمعون بالسلاح فى غيط العنب والورديان*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتائج قرية سنباط مركز زفتى محافظة الغربية عقب الانتهاء من الفرز ..

مدرسة الثانوى
280 نعم

لا 495

مدرسة ابتدائي

556 نعم
734 لا

تجارة

668 نعم
1229 لا

مدرسة ابوبكر الصديق الاعدادية بنات
198 نعم
336 لا

المجموع

1711 نعم
2794 لا*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللجنة رقم "٢٩" بقرية "بنى إبراهيم الخلايفة" بمركز ساحل سليم، وبلغ عدد المصوتين بـ "نعم" ٥٠ صوتا، وعدد المصوتين بـ "لا" ١٨٣صوتا.*


----------



## girgis2 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الآن على أون تي في لايف:

جبهة الانقاذ الوطني: نسبة من قالوا (لا) %66

*​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللجنة رقم "٢٨" ببندر مركز أبنوب بلجنة بلغ عدد المصوتين بـ"نعم" ١٣٤صوتا، و245 صوتا بـ "لا".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتهاء الفرز فى 3 لجان بالزقازيق بأغلبية "نعم"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الدقهلية |لجنة 4 مدرسة ميت عباد الابتدائية اجمالى الاصوات 654 صوتاً

عدد الاصوات الصحيحة 648 صوت
 الباطلة 6
 موافق 348
 غير موافق 300*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد مصدر أمنى، أن الرائد سيد بشارة معاون مباحث قسم شرطة الدقى أصيب برش خرطوش أسفل عينه، أثناء أحداث العنف والاقتحام التى شهدها مقر وجريدة حزب الوفد بمنطقة الدقى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت منذ قليل النتيجة النهائية للجان الفرعية بمدينة الصالحية الجديدة بالشرقية وتعد أول نتيجة كاملة لمدينة بالشرقية وجاءت النتيجة كالآتى 1211 تصويت بنعم و639 بـ لا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أظهرت أول لجنة بالمحلة الكبرى نتيجة الفرز بعد انتهاء عملية التصويت على الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور الجديد، وجاءت النتيجة أن التصويت بـ"نعم" حصد 344 صوتًا مقابل 440 صوتوا بـ"لا"، بينما كان 11 صوتًا باطلاً*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتائج الفرز الأوليه في سوهاج :
 عدد الأصوات مليون و 360 الف
 عدد الأصوات المنتخبه مليون و 101 الف
 عدد الأصوات الصحيحه مليون و 90 الف
 الموافقون ع مشروع الدستور 303 الف
 الرافضون لمشروع الدستور 787 الف*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتائج مؤشرات فرز 3 لجان فى باب الشعرية بالقاهرة

نعم 917
 لا 2611*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الكلام دا مؤكد؟؟؟؟؟؟
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*
الغربية متألقة : 
نتائج قرية سنباط مركز زفتى محافظة الغربية عقب الانتهاء من الفرز ..

مدرسة الثانوى
 280 نعم
 لا 495

مدرسة ابتدائي 
556 نعم
 734 لا

تجارة 
668 نعم
 1229 لا

مدرسة ابوبكر الصديق الاعدادية بنات
 198 نعم
 336 لا

المجموع 
1711 نعم
 2794 لا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*سعد زغلول الفكرية لا 802 نعم220
 صنايع 5 سنين لا 5171 نعم 1001*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قرية حادث قطار أسيوط 1215 نعم و104 لا*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتهى الفرز في لجنة مدرسة "جزيرة هيصة" بوسط النيل التابعة لقسم أول أسوان، وأسفرت النتيجة عن تصويت 51 بنعم، و100 بـ"لا".*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قرية حادث قطار أسيوط 1215 نعم و104 لا*



*سبحان المسيح .......*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تقدم التصويت بموافق 8799 صوتا و غير موافق 4854 صوتا بلجان بالشرقية*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى : 66% صوتوا بـ "لا" حسب مصادرنا الأولية *


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *سبحان المسيح .......*



*انا مش مصدقه بجد !!*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*انا عايز اعرف يا استاذ صوت منين جبت معلومة سوهاج دى لانى مش مقتنع بان موافق اقل من غير موافق 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتهى الفرز في لجنة فرعية رقم "6" بجمعية الشابات المسلمات بقسم أول أسوان، وأسفر عن تصويت 568 بـ"لا" ، مقابل 517 "نعم"*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انا عايز اعرف يا استاذ صوت منين جبت معلومة سوهاج دى لانى مش مقتنع بان موافق اقل من غير موافق
> *



*https://www.facebook.com/#!/MlywnMwydLhzbAlthwrtWaldktwrAlbrady/posts/270510123072194*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتائج فرز 9 لجان بأسيوط: 4956 نعم مقابل 887 "لا"*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *قرية حادث قطار أسيوط 1215 نعم و104 لا*



*طب ازااااااااااااااااااااااااااي ؟.
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل "ليس لى علاقة بما يقال عن حرق مقر حزب الوفد وعلمت به من التليفزيون زى باقى الناس وبلا أدنى شك أدين أى عنف ضد المنشآت*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*معتقدش سوهاج فيها نسبة كبيرة اخوانجية ومعتقدش ان النسبة دى صح*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*هو رفع الصور راح فين ...............؟؟؟؟*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *انا عايز اعرف يا استاذ صوت منين جبت معلومة سوهاج دى لانى مش مقتنع بان موافق اقل من غير موافق
> *



* لا علي فكره سوهاج من المحافظات اللي كانت بتدعم شفيق بشده 
يعني انا ارجح النتيجه دي جدا 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *هو رفع الصور راح فين ...............؟؟؟؟*



http://www.arabchurch.com/upload/images.php


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *معتقدش سوهاج فيها نسبة كبيرة اخوانجية ومعتقدش ان النسبة دى صح*



*صفحة وكالة أنباء البرادعي 
سوهاج تكتسح بلا بنسبة 60%


وتحتها علطول 
صفحة شبكة نبض الاخوان 
سوهاج تكتسح بنعم بنسبة 67 %*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال اللواء أسامة إسماعيل مساعد وزير الداخلية للعلاقات العامة والإعلام، إن اللواء أحمد جمال الدين وزير الداخلية سيعقد اجتماعا طارئاً، لبحث تداعيات الاعتداء على مقر حزب الوفد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى، أستاذ العلوم السياسية وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ أن المؤشرات كلها تؤكد أن نسبة التصويت ب"لا" فى المرحلة الأولى من الاستفتاء على مستوى كافة المحافظات وصلت إلى 65%*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الداخلية: ما يحدث الآن من اعتداء على الأحزاب نهج جديد من الإرهاب*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الصفحة الرسمية لأعلان النتائج

http://dostoury.com/referendum-result-map/index.html*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نعم : 848,125 أى : 65.0% لا : 456,880 أى 34.9%
* *
    الدستور الاصلى*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*صرح سفير مصر لدى الكويت عبد الكريم سليمان، بأن عدد الناخبين فى استفتاء الدستور بلغ حتى نهاية اليوم الرابع أكثر من 40 ألفا، مشيرا إلى أن الكويت تحتفظ بالمركز الأول ضمن السفارات فى عدد المشاركين بالاستفتاء.*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

نتائج الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور المصري 2012
4.8% من الأقسام (4106/196)



موافق
77.0%
88,102​ 
غير موافق
23.0%
26,366​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

يا جماعه نفسى اطمن بقى اعصابى تعبت 

نفسى احس اننا كسبنا التصويت 

انا نزلت صوت انا والعيله بلا  كنت حسه بتفاؤل 

لكن لما شوفت التزوير والبلاوى دى قلبى وجعنى وخايفه اوى 

احفظ بلادنا يارب 
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *عاجل: حريق في محكمة عابدين *



*حريق يلتهم أوراق قضايا فى 5 مكاتب بمحكمة عابدين بسبب "ماس كهربائى"

شب حريق داخل محكمة عابدين، وعلى الفور انتقلت سيارات الإطفاء إلى مقر المحكمة وتمكنت من السيطرة على النيران التى أتت على مجموعة من المكاتب داخل المحكمة،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*السيدة زينب // 
***********

عدد الاصوات 2304
 الاصوات الصحيحة 2262


1412 لالالالا
 850 نعم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

انا اتروشت يا جدعان 

*النتائج الاولية
 سامح عاشور: 66% قالوا لا للدستور الاخواني*

​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *حريق يلتهم أوراق قضايا فى 5 مكاتب بمحكمة عابدين بسبب "ماس كهربائى"
> 
> شب حريق داخل محكمة عابدين، وعلى الفور انتقلت سيارات الإطفاء إلى مقر المحكمة وتمكنت من السيطرة على النيران التى أتت على مجموعة من المكاتب داخل المحكمة،*



في نفس اليوم اللي اتحرقت فيه جريدة الوفد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
غريبة


----------



## صوت صارخ (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحياة : الاسكندرية حتي الان
 نعم : 30% 
لا : 70%*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفس الدوامة النتايج حاجة والتصريحات حاجة وكل فريق يقول كسبت 
*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* 





*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

marmora jesus قال:


> في نفس اليوم اللي اتحرقت فيه جريدة الوفد ؟؟؟؟؟؟؟
> غريبة



*ما غريب الا حازمون :love34:*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل ونتائج قرية حادث قطار أسيوط 
2012-12-16 00:02:10 


 انتهت منذ قليل أعمال الفرز بقرية المندرة قبلى والتابعة لمركز منفلوط محافظة أسيوط، والذى وقع فيها حادث تصادم قطار بأتوبيس مدارس، وأدى إلى مصرع 51 طفلاً، منذ أسابيع ماضية، حيث بلغ أصوات الموافقين على الدستور 1215، بينما بلغت أصوات الرافضين 104، بحضور إجمالى 1373 صوتاً


هما دول الجهلة اللى مضيعنا


.​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *نفس الدوامة النتايج حاجة والتصريحات حاجة وكل فريق يقول كسبت
> *



*بتوع نعم بيعلنوا ان النتيجه  " حماده " 
بتوع لا بيقول ان النتيجه " حماده تاني خالص " 
لكن الحقيقه ان حماده مات مشلول 
*​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*





*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*صورة لوجود بطاقات تصويت خارج اللجنة
*




​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*7144 "نعم" و7659 "لا" بقريتى العامرية والمعتمدية بمركز المحلة*
​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*


----------



## DODY2010 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*
عابدين اكتساااااااااااااااااح
اسكندريه اكتساااااااااااااااااااااااح 
باب الشعريه الفرز الميدئي اكتسااااااااح بردو
الغربيه اكتساااااااااااااااااااح نهاااااااااائي
قولوا عقبال البااااااااااااااااااقي
*:a63:


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*الهي تتشكي في قلبك انتي وشريف نص اهله يا شيخه 




*​


----------



## marmora jesus (15 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *الحياة : الاسكندرية حتي الان
> نعم : 30%
> لا : 70%*



النتيجة لو استمرت كده ده احنا نستقر رسمي وغصب عن اي حد بقي


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 ديسمبر 2012)

اخوتى  الاحباء   النتائج يجرى   فبركتها وتزيفها  
اؤكد لكم أن رئيس اللجنة التى أتممت فيها التصويت-
لم استطع أن أقول له يا (سيادة القاضى)..
كنت أقول  له يا (أستاذ )
وهو كان راجل  ملتحى بزبيبة   واضح جداً إنتمائه الدينى
يعاونه جيش من النسوان المنتقبات  وأشدهن تبرجاً  كن  مختمرات
وسلموا   لى   ورقة غير مختومة  ولم أكن اعلم بضرورة   كونها تحمل ختما  
وذلك لان زوجتى  تبدو برأسها المكشوف -وهى طبعاً تكشف  حقيقة الانتماء الدينى للاسرة -  

...  إخواتى الاحباء ...  إحنا   إترؤؤئـــــــنا [ إتروقنا  آخر حاجة]
تعيشوا لكل [ إستفتاء ] ...وتعيشوا وتاخدوا غيرها.
و
و
و
و*إلبس  يا شعب.​*


----------



## DODY2010 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

عــــااااااجـــــل مراسل قناة النهـــار من طنطـــا

القاضى المسئول عن لجنـــة فى مدرســـة بمحافظــة طنطــــا لمــا
الناخبين اكتشفـــوا انــه مش قاضـــى ساب اللجنـــة وطلع يجـــرررررى

هههههههههههههههههه اجرررررى يا مجدى والله هم يبكـى وهم يضحك


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعد فرز 19 لجنة بمركز أبنوب فى أسيوط 12737 نعم و1999 لا*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 ديسمبر 2012)

مونيكا 57 قال:


> *عاجل ونتائج قرية حادث قطار أسيوط
> 2012-12-16 00:02:10
> 
> 
> ...




تفتكري يا ماما مونيكا ان النتيجة دي صح ومش فيها تزوير ؟
دي النار اللي في قلوب الناس اللي هناك كلها تقول ان مفيش ولا صوت لنعم


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*





*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*10458 نعم و1620 لا نتيجة فرز 21 لجنة بأسوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتائج الفرز بمدرسة باب الشعرية بنين 362 نعم و 626 لا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتيجة لجنة بشبرا: 1431 لا مقابل 570 نعم*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت اللجنة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان أن متابعات مندوبيها المنتشرين داخل  وخارج اللجان فى محافظة القاهرة أفادت أن أكثر من 65% من الناخبين فى  العاصمة قالا لا للدستور الجديد.             وأشارت اللجنة إلى أن الاستفتاء الذى أجرته اللجنة خارج مقر اللجان وشارك  فيه أكثر من عشرين ألف ناخب من مختلف لجان العاصمة أثبت أن الأغلبية  الكاسحة فى محافظة القاهرة ترفض دستور الإخوان.
* *



*​


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*واضح ان النتيجة النهائية هتكون نعم لان سوهاج واسوان ومحافظات الصعيد متقدمة جدا بفارق كبير
وفى نفس الوقت الفرق بين لا ونعم فى الدلتا والقاهرة مش كبير
فهيكون المرجح لا " نعم "
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* أسفرت نتيجة الاستفتاء على الدستور بقريتى العامرية والمعتمدية بمركز المحلة عن قيام الناخبين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم "بنعم" 7144 صوتا والذين أدلوا بـ "لا" 7659 صوتا وبلغت جملة الأصوات الباطلة 201 صوتا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتائج لجنة 3 بهندسة شبرا: 1431 نعم و57 لا*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*اجتماع طارئ لوزير الداخلية مع كبار مساعديه لدراسة إعادة تسليح الشرطة لتمكينها من مواجهة العنف*
*أيمن فاروق *


*16-12-2012 | 00:30 *

*



*
*وزير الداخلية*​
*تشهد  وزارة الداخلية اجتماعا طارئا للواء أحمد جمال الدين، وزير الداخلية، مع  كبار مساعديه، ومنهم مدير أمن القاهرة، ومدير أمن الجيزة، ومدير مصلحة  الأمن العام، ومدير قطاع الأمن المركزي، وعدد آخر من القيادات، لبحث  الاستعدادات للمرحلة الحالية، التي تشهد توترا شديدا في الشارع المصري  وتبادل الاتهامات بين الفصائل السياسية، والتهديد والوعيد المتبادل، حتى  وصلت إلى الاعتداء على المنشآت الهامة.  
* *
وحدوث أفعال من شأنها تعكير صفو الأمن العام للمواطن، خصوصا خلال فترة الخلاف السياسي الشديد الذي يشهده الشارع المصري. 
* *
وعلمت "بوابة الأهرام" أنه خلال هذا الاجتماع يدرس ولأول مرة إعادة  تسليح قوات الشرطة بالتجهيزات اللازمة، التي يمكن من خلالها مواجهة هذا  العنف، الذي يشهده الشارع المصري في الآونة الأخيرة من استخدام أسلحة نارية  ومقذوفات نارية "شماريخ" والعديد من الأسلحة التي يستخدمها مؤيدو الفصائل  السياسية.  
* *
يذكر أن تسليح الشرطة لمواجه تلك الأحداث في الفترة الأخيرة لا يتجاوز  العصا والدرع وقنابل الغاز المسيل للدموع، وبما أن تلك الأدوات لا يمكن  استعمالها في مواجهة العنف المفرط الذي يمارسه مؤيدو الفصائل السياسية  المختلفة، فسوف يتم دراسة إعادة تسليح قوات الشرطة خلال الفترة الحساسة  القادمة. 
* *
يذكر أن وزارة الداخلية قد أصدرت بيانا أكدت فيه إصابة عدد من ضباط  وأفراد الشرطة أثناء تأمين مقر حزب الوفد وتعزيزه بخدمات أمنية، وكان من  بين المصابين الرائد سيد أحمد جمال من قوة مباحث قسم شرطة الدقي بطلق خرطوش  بالوجه، كما أصيب 5 مجندين من قوات الأمن المركزي بحروق وكسور وكدمات  متفرقة بالجسم، وتم نقلهم للمستشفي لإسعافهم. 
* *
وذكر البيان أنه فى ضوء ما تردد مساء اليوم حول اعتزام بعض التجمعات  التوجه لمقر التيار الشعبى بالقرب من ميدان لبنان، تم تعزيز الخدمات  الأمنية بالمنطقة ورصدت المتابعة تجمع حوالى 150 شخصا هتفوا ضد التيار  الشعبى، ثم انصرفوا فرادى بالطرق الجانبية. 
* *
وفى ضوء المعلومات المتوافرة تم تعزيز الخدمات الأمنية المعينة فى محيط  مقر حزب الوفد، وتصدت القوات لحوالى 500 شخص أطلقوا الشماريخ وطلقات  الخرطوش تجاه قوات الأمن المركزى، مما اضطر القوات للتعامل معهم بالغاز  المسيل للدموع حتى تم تفريقهم.   
* *
وتمكنت مجموعة منهم من إحداث تلفيات بعددٍ من نوافذ مقر الحزب وزجاج  بعض السيارات المتواجدة حوله، وأضاف البيان أن الأجهزة الأمنية تكثف جهودها  لتعقب الجناة وتحديدهم والعمل على ضبطهم.*

* الاهرام
*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*قرية الرئيس تصوت بـ "نعم" على الدستور*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *صورة لوجود بطاقات تصويت خارج اللجنة
> *
> 
> 
> ...



علشان كده الصبح في اللجنة بتاعتي كان في واحدة منقبة في الطابور كل ما تشوف واحدة جات تقولها انتي جيبتي رقمك في الكشف ولا لسه وطبعا اغلبيتهم كانوا مش جابوه تقولها طب هاتي انا هاجيبه وتروحلهم هناك
دي الولية دي لمت بطاقات كتييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييييير
كمان الظباط ولا الرتب اللي بيكون علي باب المدرسة من بره دوله كانوا بيلموا بعضهم وبيروحوا للناس دوله وهما طبعا اخوان واضح من دقونهم والزبيبة وكانوا بيهزروا ويضحكوا


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* 



*​


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

قالت اللجنة  المصرية لحقوق الإنسان أن متابعات مندوبيها المنتشرين داخل  وخارج اللجان  فى محافظة القاهرة أفادت أن أكثر من 65% من الناخبين فى  العاصمة قالا لا  للدستور الجديد.  	   	وأشارت اللجنة إلى أن الاستفتاء الذى أجرته اللجنة  خارج مقر اللجان وشارك  فيه أكثر من عشرين ألف ناخب من مختلف لجان العاصمة  أثبت أن الأغلبية  الكاسحة فى محافظة القاهرة ترفض دستور الإخوان.


----------



## ElectericCurrent (15 ديسمبر 2012)

من تاسع المستحيلات  أن يقبل المنطق نتائج الاستفتاء فى  قرية الحواتكة -بمنفلوط 
ومن تاسع المستحيلات قبول  نتائج مركز ابنوب - فى اسيوط- ذى الاغلبية المسيحية


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *10458 نعم و1620 لا نتيجة فرز 21 لجنة بأسوان*




*نتائج اسيوط واسوان تدل على


 ان المسيحيين منعوا من التصويت​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتيجة فرز 5 لجان بأسوان: 2999 نعم و1710 لا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتائج فرز شمال سيناء.. نعم 85% بعد فرز 40 لجنة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*97% فى قرية القسيمة بشمال سيناء يصوتون بنعم للدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أسفرت نتيجة الفرز فى الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد بمدرسة جمال عبد الناصر الابتدائية بمنطقة المرج فى ثلاث لجان عن تصويت 2399 ناخبا بـ"نعم" وتصويت 1231 بـ"لا " فى هذه المدرسة، حيث جاء التصويت فى اللجنة رقم 35 بنسبة 890 بـ "نعم " و 430 بـ " لا ".*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*







*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعد فرز 7 لجان بالإسكندرية : 8066نعم مقابل 24618 لا

وكاله اونا​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجان جنوب سيناء تغلق أبوابها وسط حراسات أمنية ونسبة التصويت 30%*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت منذ قليل النتيجة النهائية للجنة رقم 35 بمدرسة عين الصيرة بمنطقة مصر القديمة بمحافظة القاهرة وجاءت النتيجة كالآتى 573 تصويت بنعم و717 بـ لا وعدد الأصوات الباطلة 14 صوتا فيما بلغت نسبة الحضور 1304 ناخبين من إجمالى 5878 ناخباً.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* نتيجة مدرسة السلام الإعدادية بـ "دار السلام" 1829 "نعم" و1661 "لا"*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*اكتشف أحد الناخبين باللجنة رقم 22 بمدرسة ''جديلة'' الإعدادية بنين، بمحافظة الدقهلية، وجود اسم والده المتوفي بكشوف الناخبين، وتوقيع مجهول بالحضور أمام اسم والده رغم وفاته منذ شهر يناير الماضي. وقال المواطن شريف محمد رزق: ''فوجئت بوجود اسم والدي محمد رزق المرسي عبد الله، بكشوف الناخبين، في اللجنة رقم 22 بمدرسة جديلة الإعدادية، تحت رقم 2696، رغم أنه متوفي بتاريخ 14 يناير 2012''. وأضاف أنه أخبر المستشارة المشرفة على اللجنة بذلك، ولكنها رفضت عمل مذكرة بالواقعة، مؤكدة أن ما حدث يعتبر '' خطأ بشرى يمكن حدوثه''. وتابع: ''الغريب أننى فوجئت أن والدي المتوفي قام بالتوقيع على الكشف بما يدل على أنه قام بالتصويت، ومع ذلك أصرت المستشارة على تجاهل الواقعة''​*


----------



## marmora jesus (15 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعد فرز لجان منطقة محرم بك في الإسكندرية، أسفرت النتيجة عن تصويت 42.682 بــ"نعم" للدستور، مقابل 83.214 صوتوا بــ" لا".​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*2837 نعم و2086 لا.. نتيجة فرز 3 لجان بحدائق حلوان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتائج فرز مدرسة الملك الصالح الثانوية: 824 "نعم" و1300 بـ"لا"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجان مدرسة منشية الصدر: 3527 لا مقابل 2127 نعم*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* نتائج مركز البدارى بأسيوط 26251 صوتا بنعم و4338 بلا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتيجة مدرسة الفاروق بـ"دار السلام": 2179 "نعم" و2043 "لا"*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*من الاسكندرية الان ومفاجأة عن النتيجةمنذ 1 ساعة  

 مدرسة بنات الورديات صنايع
لا 4677
نعم 1050

مدرسة طاهر بك الإعدادية
لا 5815
1468 نعم

مدرسة رشاد عثمان
3792 لا
663 نعم

مدرسة الورديان الإعدادية بنات
3094 لا
408 نعم

مدرسة الجلاء
لا 7528
نعم 1464 ​*..


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

> *نتائج مركز البدارى بأسيوط 26251 صوتا بنعم و4338 بلا*


*دى فضايح فين المسيحين اللى فى اسيوط؟

اكبر محافظة فيها تكتل مسيحى يحصل فيها المهزلة دى*


----------



## geegoo (15 ديسمبر 2012)

خريطة موقع الوطن لنتائج الاستفتاء 
http://www.elwatannews.com/map


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*95% نسبة الموافقة على الدستور بالحسنة و85% برفح شمال سيناء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*مدرسة الدمرداش بالويلى: "نعم" 771.. "لا" 2238*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتيجة 40 لجنة بكوم أمبو: 26633 نعم و6042 لا*


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2012)

د.محمد البرادعى رئيس حزب_الدستور 
هل الإستفتاء في ظل إشراف قضائي منقوص وانفلات أمني واضح وما نراه من عنف وانتهاكات هو طريق الاستقرار أم عبث بأقدار البلاد؟ الحكم مسؤولية


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2012)

عاااجــل .........
ﺍﻟﻤﻨﺎﺿﻞ ﻛﻤﺎﻝ ﺧﻠﻴﻞ ﻋﻠﻰ ﺻﻔﺤﺘﻪ ﺍﻟﺮﺳﻤﻴﻪ:
ﻋﺎﺟﻞ: ﺑﻠﻄﺠﻴﺔ ﺣﺎﺯﻡ ﺻﻼﺡ ﺃﺑﻮ ﺍﺳﻤﺎﻋﻴﻞ ﺗﺘﻮﺟﻪ ﺇﻟﻰ ﻣﻨﺰﻝ ﺣﻤﺪﻳﻦ ﺻﺒﺎﺣﻲ ﺭﻏﻢ ﺍﺧﻼﺀﻧﺎ ﻣﻘﺮ ﺍﻟﺘﻴﺎﺭ ﺍﻟﺸﻌﺒﻲ ﺍﻟﺮﺋﻴﺴﻲ ﻭﻧﺤﻤﻞ ﻣﺴﺆﻭﻟﻴﺔ ﺗﺄﻣﻴﻦ ﺣﻴﺎﺓ ﺣﻤﺪﻳﻦ ﺻﺒﺎﺣﻲ ﻟﻠﺪﻛﺘﻮﺭ ﻣﺮﺳﻲ ﺷﺨﺼﻴﺎ


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أسفرت نتيجة الاستفتاء بلجنة 3 بمدرسة قومية الأهرام بمصر الجديدة بمحافظة القاهرة عن تصويت 300 شخصا بـ"نعم"، مقابل 1544 شخصا بـ"لا"، فيما بلغ عدد الأصوات الباطلة 25 صوتا، أما لجنة 4 بالمدرسة ذاتها فأسفرت عن تصويت 361 شخصا بـ"نعم"، مقابل 1568 شخصا بـ"لا"، فيما بلغ عدد الأصوات الباطلة 20 صوتا.

الوطن​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتهت عملية فرز الأصوات فى لجنتين بمدرسة الليسيه الحرية بالمعادى، وتبين تصويت 1320 مواطنا بنعم، وتصويت 3219 مواطن بلا.*


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2012)

يبدو أن الاستفتاء اليوم سيدخل موسوعات كثيرة أولها موسوعة المساخر الكبرى فى التاريخ.


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*2047 "نعم" و107 "لا" للدستور بقرية نجيله بشمال سيناء*


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2012)

انصار ابو اسماعيل يحرقون مسجد بمقر حزب الوفد !

[YOUTUBE]WdwCYHW9S70[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=WdwCYHW9S70


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتائج فرز لجنة رقم 7 بمدرسة الحسين المشتركة 569 نعم و554 لا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أسفرت نتائج الفرز بمدرسة أم المؤمنين الثانوية التجارية بنات عن تصويت 3521 ناخبا بنعم، مقابل 2388 بـ لا،*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*4594 يصوتون بـ«لا» مقابل 3850 بـ«نعم» في 3 لجان بالقاهرة الجديدة
			  		 			 				 					قالت مصادر، السبت، إن نتائج فرز الأصوات في 3 لجان   فرعية بالقاهرة  الجديدة باستفتاء الدستور، أسفرت عن تصويت 4594 ناخبا   بـ«لا»، مقابل 3850  ناخبا صوتوا بـ«نعم» على مشروع الدستور الجديد. 				 	  				وجاءت نتيجة في اللجنة الأولى، بمدرسة «سيزا نبراوي»، بـ1563 صوتا    بـ«نعم»، مقابل 1209 شخصا صوتوا بـ«لا»، بينما صوت 1482 شخصا بـ«لا» في    اللجنة الثانية بنفس المدرسة، فيما صوت بـ«نعم» 909 أشخاص. 				 					  وأظهرت نتائج اللجنة الخامسة بمدرسة «فاطمة عنان» بالقاهرة الجديدة،  أن   1732 شخصا صوتوا بـ«نعم»، مقابل 1549 صوتا بـ«لا».*


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2012)

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=EK-irfxpoxU

عاجل حازمون يحاصرون مقر التيار الشعبي ويهددون ياحمدين اتلم اتلم لنخليها دم في دم!


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"لا" تتقد م بقسم فاقوس بـ123 صوتا

أسفرت أعمال فرز الأصوات بقسم شرطة فاقوس والبالغ عددها 13 لجنة ذلك بحضور 19277 بلغ منها صحيح 19067 صوتاً و211 باطلا موافق 9022 وغير موافق 10045 بفارق 123 صوتا .*


----------



## النهيسى (15 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *دى فضايح فين المسيحين اللى فى اسيوط؟
> 
> اكبر محافظة فيها تكتل مسيحى يحصل فيها المهزلة دى*


جاءت لهم تهديدات


----------



## مونيكا 57 (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تهديد الأقباط فى اسيوط لمنعهم من النزول للتصويت فى الاستفتاء على الدستور
الكاتب: ali ibrahim كتب في: ديسمبر 15, 2012 | تعليقات : 0 
قال أقباط من محافظة اسيوط أن اسلاميين قاموا بتوجيه تهديدات للمواطنين المسيحيين بمحافظة اسيوط بعدم الذهاب للمشاركة فى مشروع الاستفتاء على الدستور الذى بدا اليوم فى 10 محافظات ، وأشار أقباط إلى أن التهديدات وصلت لهم عبر التيلفونات قائلين لهم ” اللى خائف على حياته مينزلش النهارده.” بحسب مانشرته صفحة جريدة وطني الاسبوعية علي موقع التواصل الاجتماعي “فيس بوك”
ووصلت عمليات التهديد فى المناطق التى يقطنها أغلبية مسيحية مثل ديروط ومنفلوط والقوصية بعض المناطق التابعة لمدينة اسيوط ، فى الوقت الذى تمر فيه سيارات تدعو المسلمين للتصويت بنعم على الدستور ونصر الدين .
وحتى ظهر اليوم رصدت لجان المراقبة ضعف الاقبال للمسحيين فى المناطق التى يقطنها أغلبية مسيحية مثل منطقة شبرا بالقاهرة وعزبة النخل واسيوط وبعض المناطق بسوهاج .
ويرجع جون طلعت رئيس لجنة الانذار المبكر ضعف الاقبال القبطى حتى الان نتيجة المخاوف من اندلاع أعمال عنف لاسيما بعد ما حدث بالاسكندرية أمس فضلا عن التهديدات التى صدرت عبر قيادات من الإخوان مثل خيرت الشاطر ومحمد البلتاجى ضد الأقباط والتحريض ضدهم بأنهم هم من قاموا بحصار مسجد القائد ابراهيم بالاسكندرية أمس وانهم من يقومون بالثورة ضد الإخوان ، فضلا على أن البعض يرى ان الاستفتاء سوف يتم تزويره فى كل الاحوال فى ظل غياب الاشراف القضائى الكامل وانتساب معظم القضاه الذين اشرفوا على الاستفتاء الى جماعة الاخوان .
وقال اندراوس عويضه عضو اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو إن الاسلاميين يستخدمون البلطجه من اجل تمرير دستورهم المشئوم والمرفوض من الشعب ويسعون لتحويل الاستفتاء الى عملية طائفية لحشد البسطاء على أساس الدين ويرسلون تهديدات مباشرة لمنع نزول الاقباط للتصويت وهذا الأمر يتكرر مرة ثانية بعد ان سبق وقاموا بمنع الاقباط النزول للمشاركة فى الانتخابات الرئاسية السابقة.
من جانب اخر قام ارميا وليم عضو اتحاد شباب ماسبيرو بتحرير محضر رقم 4964 قسم روض الفرج بالقاهرة ضد قاضى المشرف على الاستفتاء بمدرسة السيده عائشة الابتدائية لجنة رقم 10 لعدم وجود اختام على أوراق الاستفتاء أو امضاء وعندما طالب بختم الورق رفض القاضى وقال له ” عند الفرز تعالى احضر ” مما يشكك فى عملية تزوير البطاقات وتسويده وأشار ارميا إلى أن هذا الامر منتشر بمنطقة شبرا .
وفى السياق نفسه نظم عدد من النساء مظاهرة بمدرسة طابا الابئدائية بمدينة نصر بعد اكتشاف أن المشرف على الاستفتاء ليس قاضى وأنه مدرس وظل النساء يهتفون “باطل باطل” وتكرر الامر فى منطقة شبرا عندما أكتشف قبطى وجود محامى ينتحل صفة قاضى وهو محامى زميله.​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعد فرز 437 لجنة بسوهاج: 316320 نعم و 66962 لا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*لجنة 10 بمدرسة الدمرداش: 396 نعم و1224 لا*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*  	 		أظهرت بعض نتائج  الفرز فى عدد  كبير من لجان محافظة القاهرة، تقدم نسبة  التصويت بـ«لا» عن  التصويت  بـ«نعم»، ففى احدى اللجان بالمعادى، أعلن  المستشار محمد السيد  رئيس  اللجنة رقم 15 بمدرسة ليسيه الحرية بالمعادى  نتيجة التصويت النهائية   تصويت 750 شخصاً بـ«نعم» و1650 شخصاً بـ«لا»، في  حين 13 صوتاً باطلاً. 	 	  	وفى بعض لجان منطقة عين شمس، نجد مدرسة محمود خاطر لجنة 63: «618» موافق،    «593» غير موافق، ولجنة 62: «1201» موافق، «635» غير موافق، ولجنة 61:    «885» موافق، «522» غير موافق. 	 		بجانب مدرسة نهضة عين شمس لجنة 42 :   «1314» موافق، «961» غير موافق،  ولجنة 44 : «747» موافق، «995» غير موافق،   ولجنة 43 : «1177» موافق، «1054»  غير موافق. 	 		وشهدت منطقة حدائق  القبة  تصويت ملحوظ من الناخبين بـ«لا»، حيث نجد مدرسة  محمود سامى لجنة  34:  «610» موافق، «1908» غير موافق، ولجنة 35: «714»  موافق، «1355» غير  موافق.  	 		بجانب مدرسة الدويدار لجنة 41: «461» موافق، «679» غير موافق،  ولجنة  42:  «743» موافق، «957» غير موافق، ولجنة 43: «472» موافق، «718»  غير  موافق. 	 		مدرسة المؤسسة بحدائق القبة لجنة 15: «839» موافق، «1353»  غير  موافق،  مدرسة المؤسسة بحدائق القبة لجنة 15: «586» موافق، «1099» غير   موافق، مدرسة  القومية بحدائق القبة لجنة 52: «499» موافق، «841» غير   موافق، مدرسة  القومية بحدائق القبة لجنة 53: «615» موافق، «913» غير   موافق، مدرسة  القومية بحدائق القبة لجنة 52: «461» موافق، «944» غير   موافق،  	 		مدرسة الامام محمد عبده عين شمس لجنة 7: «1325» موافق، «1278»   غير موافق،  مدرسة الامام محمد عبده عين شمس لجنة 8: «1306» موافق، «1047»   غير موافق،  مدرسة الامام محمد عبده عين شمس لجنة 9: «888» موافق، «929»   غير موافق*


----------



## apostle.paul (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*جاء نتائج محافظة الغربية بعد عمليات الفرز الأولية كالتالى : 	 		 
		الرجبيه  لا «845» -  نعم «65»
		الجعفريه لا «752» - نعم «386»
		اشناواى لا «247» - نعم «206 »
		 البندره لا «1249» - نعم «503»
		منيه البندره لا «902» - نعم «514» 
		بلاى لا «1298» - نعم «838»
		سحيم لا «529» - نعم «252»   - لجنه 1
		  	 		لا«854»- نعم«327 » -  لجنه 2

		مركز المحلة

		  لجنة الرجال نعم«622» -  لا«1572»

		لجنة السيدات نعم«293» -  لا «766»*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*3 لجان بالمرج: 3041 نعم و1988 لا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الإخوان" تنفى علاقتها بإطلاق النيران على متظاهرى التحرير

صرَّح الدكتور محمود غزلان، المتحدث الإعلامى باسم الإخوان المسلمين بأن وسائل الإعلام تناقلت خبرًا مفاده قيام ثلاثة ملثمين بإطلاق النار فى الهواء على المعتصمين فى ميدان التحرير، وأنه تم إصابة عدد من المعتصمين، ويحاول البعض إلصاق التهمة بالإسلاميين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*3 سيارات أمن مركزى لتأمين نادى القضاة بعد حادث "الوفد"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*تمكن العميد شكرى عوف، رئيس مباحث قسم الآداب العامة بالإسكندرية، من إلقاء القبض على مسجل خطر أثناء قيامه ببيع كمية من الأسلحة البيضاء "مطاوى أمام إحدى اللجان الانتخابية"، مستغلاً كثافة عدد الناخبين من جميع الفئات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*أسفرت نتائج فرز أصوات الاستفتاء على الدستور فى 6 لجان بمدرسة نهضة عين شمس بمنطقة عين شمس عن تصويت 5942 بنعم مقابل 5751 بلا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتائج مركز ساحل سليم بأسيوط: 17170 "نعم" و5579 قالوا "لا"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتائج مدرسة المرج الصناعية: 2212 نعم و1520 لا*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* 





*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

طالب  الدكتور السيد  البدوي رئيس حزب الوفد،  النائب العام الجديد بإلقاء القبض  على أنصار  الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل  بعد اعتدائهم على التيار الشعبي  ومقر حزب  الوفد. 

وحمل البدوي خلال مؤتمر صحفي بمقر الحزب مساء اليوم السبت، على محاولة    الاعتداء عليهم المسئولية عن الأحداث للدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية،    مطالبا الدكتور مرسي بأن يكون رئيسا لكل المصريين. 

ولفت البدوي إلى أن من قاموا بالاعتداء على مقر الوفد أنصار الشيخ حازم    صلاح أبوإسماعيل، داعيا إلى محاسبته وأنصاره عما اقترفوه من تجاوزات بحق    القوى السياسية. 

وفي هذه الأثناء تعالت أصوات الحاضرين بالمؤتمر الصحفي "إرحل إرحل"، مطالبين الدكتور محمد مرسي بالرحيل. 

وكشف البدوي أنه تم تحرير محضر بالواقعة، مشيرًا إلى أن أحد أبناء حزب    الوفد ويدعى هشام أصيب بطلق خرطوش، مضيفًا: "إن ذلك تمهيدًا لتزوير إراده    الشعب الحر في الاسفتاء، والتيار الإسلامي لا يعرف معدن الشعب المصري ولا    الوفديين". 

وأشار إلى أن الحصر المبدئي لاقتحام المقر يكشف عن وجود رصاص حي بجدران    الحزب وتحطيم 12 سيارة تابعة للصحفيين العاملين بالحزب وطلقات خرطوش    وعبوات ناسفة تحمل مسامير وبارود. 

وأوضح البدوي أن الوفد اتهم الدكتور محمد مرسي رئيس الجمهورية، أحمد  جمال   الدين وزير الداخلية، بالمسئولية الكاملة عن التعدي على مقر حزب  الوفد،   مشيرًا إلى أن المعلومات حول هذا الاقتحام تم إبلاغها للشرطة منذ  السادسة   من مساء اليوم. 

وأضاف: "قامت قوات الشرطة بإرسال ثلاثة سيارات مصفحة وأوتوبيس للتصدي  لهذه   الهجمة البربرية"، مشيرًا إلى أن جنود الشرطة تراجعوا وانسحبوا أمام   هجوم  أنصار أبوإسماعيل. 

واختتم البدوي المؤتمر الصحفي بالقول: "أنعي اليوم إليكم دولة القانون    التي سقطت مع حصار المحكمة الدستورية ومع الهجوم على التيار الشعبي وحزب    الوفد"، مشيرًا إلى أن حالة الاحتقان تزيد في الشارع المصري وأنه ستنفجر    بسبب تجاوزات تيار الإسلام السياسي.


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

أنهت  اللجان الفرعية  فرز الأصوات فى دائرة  شرطة الساحل، وبدأت اللجنة العامة فى  تلقى نتائج  اللجان الفرعية لإعلان  النتيجة النهائية الخاصة بالدائرة،  وتشير النتائج  الأولية فى الدائرة إلى  ارتفاع نسبة غير الموافقين على  الدستور. 

وجاءت نتيجة اللجنة رقم 3 بشبرا 1431 غير موافق وموافق 570 والمبطلون 26 صوتا من أصل 2027.


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

مدرسة الملك الصالح -القاهرة: لجنة 15: لا 1300-824 نعم- باطل 51 لجنة 16:لا 1111-538نعم-24 باطل


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

"لا" تتقدم على "نعم" بمركزي   السنبلاوين وبني عبيد بالدقهلية  	تم فروز  بعض لجان اللجان العامة لمركز   ومدينة بني عبيد، والتي جاءت  نتائجها على  النحو التالي:  	   	لجنة مدرسة   كفر الصلاحات الابتدائية 992 موافق، 679  غير موافق  	   	لجنة مدرسة   الصلاحات الإعدادية 1135 موافق، 1020 غير موافق   	   	لجنة مدرسة اليوسفية   الابتدائية 1705 موافق، 1190 غير موفق  	   	 لجنة بني عبيد الثانوية  2893  موافق 2095 غير موافق  	   	لجنة ديرب الخضر  الابتدائية 1433 موافق،  365  غير موافق  	   	لجنة ميت سويد الإعدادية 1248  موافق 961 غير موافق   	   	 لجنتا ميت فارس الابتدائية 1007 موافق، 957 غير  موافق  	   	لجنة  كفر ميت  فارس الابتدائية 679 موافق، 499 غير موافق  	   	    	بعض نتائج  اللجنة  العامة لمركز السنبلاوين  	   	لجنة رقم 9 مركز  السنبلاوين 422  موافق 334  غير موافق. لجنة 10.. 573 موافق  و217 غير موافق،  لجنة 31..  742 موافق  ،251 غير موافق، ولجنة 24.. 323  موافق و234 غير  موافق، لجنة  مدرسة سيدى  شمر الابتدائية بالسنبلاوين موافق  933 غير موافق  1236، لجنة  مدرسة الشهيد  مغاوري موافق357 غير موافق 851.


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

انتهى  القضاة من فرز  21 لجنة بمحافظة أسوان  فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، ووصل عدد  الموافقين  على الدستور 10458 صوتا،  والغير موافقين 1620 صوتا فى لجان  بمختلف دوائر  المحافظة. 

ففى لجنة:مدرسة منيحة الابتدائية الأصوات الصحيحة: 691 صوتا - نعم:605    أصوات ولا:86 صوتا، وفى لجنة:الكاجوج نساء الأصوات الصحيحة بها:461 صوتا    منها نعم:406 أصوات ولا:55صوتا، وفى لجنة:الكاجوج رجال الأصوات    الصحيحة:1035 منها نعم:840 صوتا ولا:195 صوتا، وفى لجنة المعهد الدينى    بالكاجوج مركز كوم أمبو رقم 10 إجمالى الأصوات: 1034 صوتا منها نعم: 839    صوتا ولا: 195 صوتا، ولجنة: أبوهور بنصر النوبة أجمالى الأصوات بها: 231    صوتا منها نعم: 215 صوتا ولا: 16 صوتا، ولجنة:مركز شباب السلسلة إجمالى    الأصوات:757 صوتا منها نعم:661 صوتا ولا:96 صوتا، ولجنة:فارس (مدرسة    السلطان عبد السلام) إجمالى الأصوات:406 أصوات منها نعم:395 أصوات ولا:11    صوتا، ولجنة:الدكة مركز نصر النوبة إجمالى الأصوات:976 صوتا منها نعم:890    صوتا ولا: 86 صوتا. 


وفى لجنة فارس إجمالى الأصوات 1011 منها 922 نعم و89 لا، وفى لجنة مركز    شباب عبد المنعم رياض إجمالى الأصوات 271 صوتا، منها 253 نعم و81 لا، وفى    لجنة مدرسة ادندان بالنوبة إجمالى الأصوات 366 منها 305 نعم و61 لا، وفى    لجان السبيل بكوم أمبو رقم 24 و25 وصل إجمالى الأصوات 1008 أصوات منها 869    نعم و139، وفى لجنة:وادى العرب بنصر النوبة وصل إجمالى الأصوات 180 صوتا    منها 161 نعم و16 لا، وفى لجنة المعهد الدينى بسلوا بحرى وصل إجمالى    الأصوات 374 صوتا منها 318 نعم و55 لا، وفى لجنة مدرسة محمود طه بسلوا صوت    588 بنعم و151 بلا، وفى لجنة محمد عرابى الرغامة غرب كوم أمبو رقم 50 وصل    إجمالى الأصوات 1026 صوتا، منها 864 نعم و162 لا، وفى مجلس قروى المنشية    كوم أمبو 250 صوتا نعم و17 صوتا لا، وفى لجنة الطويسة بدراو 307 صوتا  نعم   و40 لا، وفى لجنة توشكى شرق بنصر النوبة 313 صوتا نعم و64 لا، وفى  لجنة   الإسماعيلية بكوم أمبو 217 نعم و3 أصوات لا، وفى لجنة الحكمة نصر  النوبة 23   صوتا بنعم وصوتان فقط بـ"لا".


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

* 




*


----------



## candy shop (15 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*





*


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

مدرسة العبور  الإعدادية الشهيرة  بالأميرة فوزية، وبها لجنة 3 ضمت  1305 أصوات بنعم  و2064 صوتا بت لا  والباطل 41 صوتا، وفى لجنة 4 أصوات بنعم  1296 صوتا،  و1744 صوتا بـ لا  والباطل 27 صوتا، وفى لجنة رقم 5 أصوات بنعم  852 صوتا  و1728 صوتا بلا  والباطل 45 صوتا.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2012)

ياريتنى ما روحت وتعبت نفسي فى حاجه معروف نتيجتها مسبقا 

​


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

وجّهت صفحة الشيخ  حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل  على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"، نداءً  وصفته بالعاجل إلى أنصار  الشيخ ومُحبيه، من أجل  النزول إلى بوابة 6 بنادى  الصيد بالدقى، من أجل  حماية الشيخ "حازم" مما  وصفته بتربص الشرطة بالشيخ  حازم أبو إسماعيل أمام  نادى الصيد، وطالبت  الصفحة أنصار الشيخ بالتوجه  إلى هناك فورًا - حسب  قولها.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*
جانب من الفرز
العريش - عبد الحليم سالم

أشارت المؤشرات الأولية لنتائج فرز صناديق الاستفتاء عن تصويت 75% من أهالى الشيح زويد بنعم على الدستور، حيث شارك 5397 مواطنا فى الاستفتاء وبلغ إجمالى الأصوات الصحيحة 5310 الموافق 4151 وغير الموافق 1159 والباطل 87.

أما النتائج النهائية لقسم ثان مدينة العريش حضر 13664 الصحيح 13455 والباطل 209الموافق10222 وغير الموافق3244 ونسبة موافق 9.75% وعير موافق 24.10%.​*


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*



*


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*



​**
​*


----------



## marcelino (16 ديسمبر 2012)

* اللى معاه دستور محيره.......... يعمل استفتاء ويزوره.....
*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

قال محمد البلتاجي القيادي بحزب  الحرية والعدالة، إنهم يخططون للدماء  وعلينا تفويت الفرصة، هم يستفزوننا  للاشتباك وعلينا ضبط النفس.  	وتابع عبر حسابه على "فيسبوك"، "نجح الإخوان  في تفويت الفرصة بعدم  الاشتباك مع مقتحمي مقراتهم أو الرد على حرق مركزهم  العام، رغم شدة ذلك  عليهم، ونجح الإسلاميون بالإسكندرية في عدم اﻻشتباك مع  محاصري الشيخ  المحلاوي وإخوانه واقتحام المسجد رغم مرارة ذلك على  نفوسهم".  	مضيفا "نرجو من إخواننا في حازمون أن يفوتوا الفرصة، فالمؤامرة  عليهم  تستهدف استفزازهم واستدراجهم وتوريطهم في ردود أفعال غير محسوبة،  حيث من  الطبيعي أن تسعى أطراف المؤامرة بعد فشل سيناريو تعطيل اﻻستفتاء  إلى صناعة  أزمات جديدة".


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*



​*


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

اعتمد  المستشار يحيى طه رأفت رئيس اللجنة العامة بحى الخليفة بالقاهرة النتيجة  النهائية للاستفتاء على الدستور، والتى أسفرت عن تصويت 15537 بـ"نعم" وصويت  21267 بـ"لا" ووصل إجمالى الأصوات الصحيحة إلى 36804 بالإضافة إلى 802  باطلة.


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

طالب حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل، مرشح  الرئاسة المستبعد، بإقالة اللواء أحمد  جمال الدين، وزير الداخلية، معتبرا  أن هذا المطلب "لازم الآن"، مضيفا: "ولا  يحول دون ذلك أدبه في الحديث ولا  حلاوة لفظه أو لياقة تعامله الشخصي،  والعبرة بأعماله، وقد رأينا فوارق  الاحتياطات الأمنية".

	جاء ذلك عبر حساب أبوإسماعيل الشخصي على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك"،   منذ قليل، مضيفا: "اليوم الأحد الساعة السابعة مساءً نتوجه لقسم الدقي   لمعرفة معنى ما حدث.. والله المستعان".

	وقال أبوإسماعيل: "عادت الشرطة إلى ممارساتها، ولا يمكن أن نترك المهازل لتعود مرة أخرى دون وقفة حاسمة".


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

النتيجة النهائية  بشبرا
    2012-12-16 02:54:42        





   شبرا ترفض دستور الإخوان بنسبة 77 %

             أسفرت النتيجة النهائية  للتصويت، في دائرة شبرا على الاستفتاء الدستوري، عن رفض دستور الإخوان بنسبة 77%.              
        وصوت بنعم  على الدستور الجديد 7284، فيما بلغ الرافضون للدستور 26933   ناخبا، ووصلت نسبة الرافضين للدستور 77%، والمؤيدين 23%، وبلغت نسبة   المشاركة 38%.              بلغ عدد المقيدين فى الجداول الانتخابية 92228 ناخبا ،فى  حين بلغ عدد  الحضور 34852 ناخبا،


----------



## apostle.paul (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*




*


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

شاهد بالفيديو خطير وكارثة ... فتح صندوق انتخابي في سوبر ماركت

[YOUTUBE]AL978QZG_Mo&feature=player_embedded[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*



​**
*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*النتيجة النهائية هتكون نعم

الى الان نعم تتقدم على لا باكتر من 800 الف صوت
*


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

اوريجانوس المصري قال:


>


*عاجل من شبكه رصد الاخوانيه *
​


----------



## apostle.paul (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*دا تقريبا نفس اللى على موقع الوطن
*


----------



## The Antiochian (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*يعني شعبية مرسي زادت هههههههههههههههههه*​


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

The Antiochian قال:


> *يعني شعبية مرسي زادت هههههههههههههههههه*​



لسه لغايه دلوقتى  امكان لسه نتيجتها 

اتفرج على الفيديو ده  

http://www.arabchurch.com/forums/showthread.php?t=224736&page=68
​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل .. الاخوان يعلنون اطلاق النار علي الداخلية اثناء القبض علي ابو اسماعيل .. و هروبه من العدالة في مكان غير معلوم الان

نشرت صفحة مكافحة العلمانيه الاخوانية الان الاتي ..
زياد تحريراوي - تويتر
1. الشرطة بتطارد الشيخ حازم بعد ما مشي من مكتبه وحازمون في حاله استنفار ومتجهين لحمايته
2. الشرطة ضربت حي في الهوا وجريت الجبانة علبال ما طلعنالهم جريوا الشيخ بخير الحمد لله وفي امان
3. الشرطة خلعت لما لقت جيش حازمون وصلوا المقر في ثواني فوارغ الحي معانا والشيخ حازم مش هيسكت على البلطجة دي
4. الشبخ في احسن حال اطمئنوا تماما .. سنحيا كراما
\\حتي الان الشيخ بخير انما اللعب ده هيشتغل لمدة اسبوع لحد المرحلة التانية وتاني اقول منه لله اللي خلي المرحلة التانية بعد اسبوع كان ممكن فاصل 48علي اقصي تقدير مناسب جدا\\


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

أظهرت  النتائج الأولية بمحافظة القاهرة، وذلك عقب فرز 29 لجنة إلى تقدم مؤيدي  الدستور، وبلغ التصويت 17602 بـ''نعم''، وبلغ التصويت 29401 بـ''لا
 ''.

 وبلغ إجمالي الأصوات 6580478 صوتًا، فيما بلغ عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 47 ألف صوتًا.

 وكانت  عمليات الاستفتاء قد جرت منذ الـ8 من صباح اليوم تحت إشراف قضائي كامل وسط  ازدحام شديد أمام مقار لجان الاقتراع، وهو ما قررت اللجنة العليا  للانتخابات على أثره بمد التصويت إلى الساعة التاسعة مساءً بدلاً من الموعد  السابق تحديده في السابعة مساء، ثم قررت اللجنة بعد ذلك مد التصويت للمرة  الثانية حتى الساعة 11 مساء لإتاحة أكبر قدر ممكن للمواطنين للإدلاء  بأصواتهم وفي ظل التزاحم الشديد من جانب المواطنين أمام اللجان.
​


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

تداول  عدد من النشطاء على موقعى التواصل الاجتماعي "فيسبوك وتويتر" مقطع فيديو  يظهر فيه عددا من المواطنين وبحوزتهم صندوقين من صناديق الاستفتاء مدون  عليهما أسماء اللجان، وقالوا إنه تم تصويره داخل "سوبر ماركت" بقرية  البجلات التابعة لمركز منية النصر بمحافظة الدقهلية.

كان أحد مقاطع الفيديو التى تناقلها العديد من النشطاء ورواد موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي يظهر عددا من المواطنين وبحوزتهم الصندوقين، بالإضافة إلى جوال  مملوء ببطاقات الاستفتاء.

وقد طالب عدد كبير من رواد مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى، الذين شاهدوا هذا  الفيديو، بالتحقيق في صحة الواقعة وإبلاغ الجهات المسئولة والبحث في كيفية  خروج تلك الصناديق من داخل اللجان.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*61% يوافقون على الدستور بعد الانتهاء من 50% من فرز صناديق الاستفتاء*

  الأحد، 16 ديسمبر  2012 - 03:42






                             عمليات الفرز مستمرة 
كتب أحمد عطوان​ 



 
تشير مؤشرات النتائج الأولية  للاستفتاء على الدستور بعد الانتهاء  من فرز ما يقرب 50% من الصناديق، أى  تقدم نسبة التصويت بـ "نعم" إلى ما  يزيد على نحو 61%، وجاء التصويت برفض  الدستور ما يقرب من 39%.

وأفرزت المؤشرات حتى اللحظات الحالية عن قراءة نتائج التصويت بالأرقام التالية: 


◄محافظة أسوان تم فرز 227 لجنة من 230 لجنة
148733 نعم 
45899 لا 

◄وفى محافظة أسيوط تم فرز 485 من أصل من 552 
396602 نعم 
102134 لا 

◄وفى محافظة إسكندرية تم فرز 290 لجنة من أصل 692 
297627 نعم 
1711462 لا 

◄وفى محافظة القاهرة تم فرز 661 لجنة من عدد 3129 لجنة
482542 نعم 
622276 لا 

◄محافظة الدقهلية تم فرز 800 لجنة من 1032 لجنة
467376 نعم 
345892 لا 

◄محافظة الغربية تم فرز 540 لجنة من أصل 820 لجنة
281395 نعم 
279166 لا 


◄محافظة شمال سيناء تم فرز 96 لجنة نهائى
50924 نعم 
14111 لا 

◄محافظة الشرقية تم فرز 852 من أصل 971 لجنة
641814 نعم 
324319 لا 

◄محافظة سوهاج 630 لجنة من أصل 635 
465530 نعم 
122130 لا

◄محافظة جنوب سيناء تم فرز 3 لجان من 20 لجنة 
696 نعم 
177 لا


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

اعتمد  المستشار محمد الشاذلى النتيجة النهائية للاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد بحى  الدرب الأحمر، والتى أسفرت عن تصويت 9480 بـ"نعم" مقابل تصويت 18142  بـ"لا" وبعدد أصوات صحيحة 27622 بالإضافة إلى 507 أصوات باطلة، وإجمالى  الناخبين 28129، والجدير بالذكر أن الدرب الأحمر تضم 20 لجنة فرعية.


----------



## اوريجانوس المصري (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*النتيجة شبه النهائية للمرحلة الأولى من #الإستفتاء على دستور جمهورية مصر العربية ، بعد فرز ( 6274 لجنة ) من 6376 لجنة.*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*اخر تحديث على جريدة الوطن نعم 57   % ولا 43 %

واضح ان الناس نامت والاخوان نزلوا يعدلوا الكوارث اللى بتحصل
*


----------



## apostle.paul (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*يعنى ناقص حوالى 100 لجنة والفرق حوالى 800 الف

كدا مبروك الدستور الجديد
*


----------



## marmora jesus (16 ديسمبر 2012)

أعلنت اللجنة العامة لدائرة قسم الساحل، أن عدد الناخبين الرافضين للدستور وصل إلى 84483 فى حين صوت 43615 بالموافقة عليه، وذلك طبقا للنتيجة النهائية لفرز الأصوات بالدائرة التى تضم 71 لجنة.

ووصل إجمالى الحضور الى130275 ناخبا، وإجمالى عدد الأصوات الصحيحة منهم 128098 وعدد الأصوات الباطلة 2159.

وقد شهدت اللجنة ضياع إحدى محاضر الفرز الخاص باللجان الفرعية، وتم تحرير محضر بذلك.


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

شاهد ماذا كتبت فاطمة ناعوت على تويتر الان
2012-12-16 03:49:11​




​

​
7 دقيقة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الدستور باطل ‏@FatimaNaoot
الوطن | دستور السادة والعبيد لن يمر بدون تزوير | نهاد أبو القمصان:http://news.elwatannews.com/news/details/96336#.UM0sZzjC1W8.twitter …​فتح



20 دقيقة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الدستور باطل ‏@FatimaNaoot
عصر #مرسي عصر #الإرهاب. لم نعش عصرا مثل هذا يا مرسي حسبنا الله فيك وفي الإرهابيين الذين أطلقتهم علينا. أسوأ عصر مر بمصر يا#إخوان.​فتح



24 دقيقة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الدستور باطل ‏@FatimaNaoot
انفعال عمرو اديب ومجدى الجلاد ع الهوا بسبب ابواسماعيل:http://youtu.be/23-GACAfb_g  via @youtube​ عرض الوسائط



37 دقيقة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الدستور باطل ‏@FatimaNaoot
ناخب: كنت هاصوت بـ"نعم" لما لقيت تزوير صوت بـ"لا":http://youtu.be/At9BY82dOiE  via @youtube​ عرض الوسائط



46 دقيقة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




mohamed faried ‏@FariedAnarchist
@FatimaNaoot نسبة الإستفتاء "بنعم" في أسيوط خيالية .. هل هذه هي نفس المحافظة التي وقع بها حادث مأسوي للأطفال منذ فترة قصيرة..و مافيش تزوير؟؟​ مُعاد تغريدها بواسطة الدستور باطل
فتح 

 رَد 
 إعادة تغريد 
 تفضيل




39 دقيقة
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




الدستور باطل ‏@FatimaNaoot
الوطن | الأسواني: ألا يستطيع "الشاطر" الاتصال بـ"أبوإسماعيل" ليطلب منه كف إرهابه عن المصريين؟: http://www.elwatannews.com/news/details/97473#.UM0k7_6QsF4.twitter …​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 ديسمبر 2012)

فرز
كتب حازم عادل
انتهت اللجان العامة بمنطقة المعادى ومقرها نادى طرة الأسمنت من فرز أصوات من قاموا بالاستفتاء أمس السبت، وكان عدد الحاضرين 72515، وكان إجمالى الأصوات الصحيحة71601، وعدد أصوات من قالوا "نعم" 27154، ومن قالوا "لا" 44447، وعدد الأصوات الباطلة، 914


----------



## marmora jesus (16 ديسمبر 2012)

النتيجة النهائية فى أسوان 75% يقولون نعم.. ونسبة المشاركة 20%



أظهرت النتائج النهائية لفرز أصوات الناخبين فى محافظة أسوان بصعيد مصر عن تصويت 149 ألفا و20 صوتا بنعم للدستور.. مقابل 45 ألفا و396 صوتا بلا.   وبلغ عدد الحاضرين 198 ألفا و107 أصوات من أصل 872 ألفا و740 صوتا بنسبة مشاركة تقل عن 20% من المقيدين.


----------



## marmora jesus (16 ديسمبر 2012)

ظهرت النتيجة النهائية للإستفتاء في اللجنة العامة بمنطقة مصر الجديدة بمحافظة القاهرة تصويت 55.559 مواطن بـ”لا”، مقابل 16.534 بـ”نعم”. وبلغ عدد اللجان فيها 36 لجنة ، وعدد الحاضرين 72.855 ، عدد الأصوات الصحيحة 72.93 وعدد الأصوات الباطلة 762 صوت .


----------



## The Antiochian (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*بالنسبة لفوز نعم في الشرقية والغربية هل هذا منطقي ؟؟*​


----------



## marmora jesus (16 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]p2EOVkfvhnY[/YOUTUBE]


----------



## +إيرينى+ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*كلنا كنا متوقعين
إن النتيجة ح تبقى نعم *


----------



## بايبل333 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

> كلنا كنا متوقعين
> إن النتيجة ح تبقى نعم



وطول عمرها هتقول نعم 
طالما فى خرفان 
عايزة تلبسى البلوظة فى الانتخابات حطى الشريعة 
عايزة تحطى الزبالة فى الانتخابات وتنجح حطى الشريعة 
طالما جنة ونار 
يقبى نعم 
وطول عمرها هتقول نعم طالما فى شريعة


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*قالت غرفة عمليات محافظة أسيوط، فجر الأحد، إن 377388 ناخبا في 10 مراكز بالمحافظة من أصل 11 مركزا، صوّتوا بـ«نعم» على الدستور، مقابل 135757 ناخبًا صوّتوا بـ«لا»، وبلغت عدد الأصوات الباطلة في المراكز العشرة 18169 صوتًا.

ففي مركز صدفا، صوت 20795 ناخبًا بـ«نعم»، و6899 ناخبًا بـ«لا»، وفي الغنايم، صوّت 18565 ناخبًا بـ«نعم»، مقابل 1880 ناخبًا قالوا «لا»، أما الأصوات الباطلة فبلغت 488 صوتًا.

أما في مركز البدارى، فصوّت 26251 ناخبًا بـ«نعم»، مقابل 4338 ناخبًا قالوا «لا»، وبلغت الأصوات الباطلة 857 صوتًا. وفي أبو تيج، بلغ عدد المصوتين بـ«نعم» 28318 ناخبًا، مقابل 9802 صوّتوا بـ«لا»، و798 صوتًا باطلاً.

وفي مركز أسيوط، تم عد 56415 بطاقة تصويت بـ«نعم»، و10187 بطاقة تصويت بـ«لا»، و1553 بطاقة تصويت باطلة. وفي منفلوط صوّت 49984 ناخبًا بـ«نعم»، و11771 بـ«لا»، و1359 صوتًا باطلاً.

وفي ديروط، أدلى 64839 ناخب بأصواتهم لصالح الدستور، فيما رفضه 13597 ناخب، مع 2226 بطاقة باطلة. وفي مركز الفتح، وافق 32639  ناخب على مشروع الدستور، ورفضه 6474 ناخب، و840 صوت باطل.

وبلغ عدد من قالوا «نعم» في أبنوب 35046 ناخب، مقابل 7558 ناخب قالوا «لا»، مع 1066 صوت باطل. وفي مركز القوصية، صوّت 44536 لصالح الدستور، مقابل 18715 صوّتوا بـ«لا»، و2083 صوت باطل.


المصرى اليوم​*


----------



## بايبل333 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

صورة ارشيفية                   كشف أحد المواطنين، عن التوقيع أمام اسم والده المتوفي، منذ شهر  يناير الماضي، في الاستفتاء الذي جرى اليوم في اللجنة رقم 22 بمدرسة جديلة  الإعدادية للتعليم الأساسي. 

وقال شريف محمد رزق: "توفي والدي في 14 يناير الماضي، وفوجئت اليوم  باسمه في كشوف الناخبين باسم محمد رزق المرسى عبد الله تحت رقم 2696". 

وأضاف أن المستشارة المشرفة على اللجنة "رفضت اتخاذ أي إجراء بعد أن  أخبرتها بوفاة والدي، وقالت أنه خطأ بشري، والمصيبة الكبرى أنني وجدت اسم  والدي وقد تم التوقيع أمامه". ورفضت المستشارة تحرير مذكرة بما حدث.
























*ههههههههههههههههههههههههههههههه*
*وقالت الشياطين نعم للصندوق*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى أنها لن تعترف بأى فرز بدأ قبل موعد غلق اللجان الانتخابية لأن ذلك يمثل منعا للذين قرروا التصويت بعد الساعة السابعة مساء، وأيضا استباقا وتزويرا لنتائج غير مستحقة.

وأشارت الجبهة إلى رصدها 120 اسما انتحلوا صفة قضاة مؤكدة فى بيان أصدرته مساء أمس السبت، أن ما وصفته بـ"عمليات التزوير غير المسبوقة" استخدمت ومع ذلك فإن جميع مؤشرات النتائج التى رصدت فى المحافظات العشر كانت انتصارا للشعب بـ"لا" بنسبة تتجاوز 66%، حسبما توصلت إليه.

وأكدت الجبهة أنها لن تسمح بتمرير ما أسمته "ما تعودت عليه جماعة الإخوان من نشر بيانات الغش والتضليل بقصد الالتفاف على إرادة الأمة".

وأعربت الجبهة عن تقديرها واحترامها لشعب مصر العظيم الذى أقبل بكثافة على المشاركة مقررا استرداد وطنه وإرادته ومستقبله من محاولات الاختطاف التى قامت بها جماعة الإخوان، ومن تحالف معهم، على حد قول البيان، وقالت "لا شك أن حضور الجماهير فى الاستفتاء يفوق كل إمكانياتهم وحساباتهم فقد كان رهانهم على أننا سوف نقاطع لكن مشاركتنا إصابتهم بالذعر".

وأشارت الجبهة إلى أن حضور الشعب المصرى وإصراره على التصويت كان درسا لمن ظن فى يوم من الأيام أن لديه توكيلا غير مستحق عن الأمة يختارون لها جمعية باطلة ويختارون له دستورا باطلا مشوها، ويصدرون التردد والأراجيف والفشل الذى أصاب اقتصادنا بالتردى ونجح فقط فى زيادة الأسعار وتفشى الغلاء والبطالة.

وقالت الجبهة "إن النظام سعى بتصرفاته غير المسئولة وتسبب فى حرمان الأمة من إشراف قضائى كامل وصدروا مجلس حقوق الإنسان الذى يترأسه المستشار حسام الغريانى ليراقب نفسه، حسب البيان".

وأضافت الجبهة فى بيانها "أن شبيحة النظام الجديد من البلطجية قاموا بعد شعورهم بالهزيمة بترويع الأحزاب والصحف والمقرات والشخصيات العامة بقصد نشر الذعر وأعاقوا عمليات التصويت بقصد إجبار الناخبين على الرجوع لمنازلهم".

واعتبرت الجبهة أنه على الرغم من الخروقات والانتهاكات الفاضحة التى تستهدف تزوير إرادة الأمة، إلا أن جبهة الإنقاذ تؤكد أنه بقدر ثقتها فى قدر وكفاءة اللجنة العليا، فإنها تحذر من استخدام هذه اللجنة لتمرير إجراءات وقرارات لصالح جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وأكدت الجبهة أيضا أن الدولة مسئولة عن حماية كل أطياف الشعب وهيئاته ومقراته ومسئولة أيضا عن حماية عملية التصويت.​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*
النتائج حتى الان نقلا عن قناه الحياه 
-----------------------------------------
القاهره | ( 33.6 % موافق ) - ( 66.4 % غير موافق ) 
شمال سيناء | ( 88.6 % موافق ) - ( 11.4 % غير موافق )
اسوان |( 86.6 % موافق ) - ( 13.4% غير موافق )
اسيوط | ( 45.1 موافق ) - ( 54.9 % غير موافق )
الغربيه ( 49.6 % موافق ) - ( 50.4 % غير موافق ) 
الشرقيه ( 71.9 % موافق ) - ( 28.1 % غير موافق ) .
الاسكندريه ( 68.4 % موافق ) - ( 31.6 % غير موافق ) 
الدقهليه ( 31.8% موافق ) - ( 68.2 % غير موافق )



*​


----------



## بايبل333 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

> النتائج حتى الان نقلا عن قناه الحياه
> -----------------------------------------
> القاهره | ( 33.6 % موافق ) - ( 66.4 % غير موافق )
> شمال سيناء | ( 88.6 % موافق ) - ( 11.4 % غير موافق )
> ...



هو انا حاسس لية الكلام غلط .......؟؟؟؟؟؟
الاسكندرية 68 % موافق....؟


----------



## تيمو (16 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> هو انا حاسس لية الكلام غلط .......؟؟؟؟؟؟
> الاسكندرية 68 % موافق....؟



ديروا بالكم الإخوان يلعبوا لعبة الإنتخابات وينزّلوا النتائج قبل صدورها رسمياً عشان لو طلع العكس يقولوا تزوير ويرهبوا الشارع 

استمروا في التصويت بلا ، لأنو ما فيه أي نتائج رسمية ظهرت والتخبّط واضح في النتائج ... الإخوان بروّجوا لأرقام مبالغة وخيالية ولا تواكب الحقيقة عشان يعملو إحباط عند الفريق الرافض ... 

هلمرة راح تزبط معكم لو بجد كل واحد رافض للدستور ينزل ويقول لا ، لأنو بمقارنة الدستور الأولاني وغزوة الصندوق (1) ، فيه تطوّر في الفكر وفي إصرار من الشعب المصري الرافض للمهازل يالي بتصير باسم الدين وتجّار الدين ... 

لو بتعرف شخص محبط وما بدو ينزل ويقول لا ، خدوا من إيدوا أو خديها من إيديها ونزّليها ، هذا مستقبلكم ومستقبل أولادكم وأجيالكم . مستقبل مصر ساعد في رسمه بطريقة تواكب العصر ، وما تتكسّل 

استمروا يا جماعة ، لا للإحباط واليأس ... لا تراجع ، بيت بيت فرد فرد حارة حارة كلو ينزل ويقول لا


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2012)

القاضي طلع يجري .. وماطلعش قاضي

[YOUTUBE]1TPuG01Arz4[/YOUTUBE]

http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=1TPuG01Arz4


----------



## The Antiochian (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*من الفيس بوك :
محافظة الشرقية تبقى ثالث اكبر محافظة تدى اصوات لشفيق فى الجولة الاولى و ثانى اكبر محافظة بعد القاهرة تدي اصوات لشفيق برضه فى الجولة التانية

لا تخرج قبل أن تقول سبحان الله :
ثانى اكبر محافظة مصوتة بنعم على الدستور بنسبة 72 % مقابل 28 % لا

ما يحدث في مصر من مهازل تزويرية وصل لدرجة فوز الاخوان بمعاقل المسيحيين ومعاقل الناصريين ومحافظات شفيق وأنصار السادات والحزب الوطني المنحل والاحزاب التانية *


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2012)

رصد البرادعى مفاجأة.. "قضاة من أجل مصر" تؤكد مشاركة جميع أعضائها في الاستفتاء رغم تأكيد "البلشي" استبعادهم


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2012)

اعتداء مسلحون الان على اقباط قرية مسارة بديروط
 بالاسلاحة الالية وسط غياب تام للامن و الاقباط يستغيثوا بالمسئولين
*صلوا لأجلهم*


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2012)

اليوم السابع

غدًا..أعضاء النيابة يعتصمون أمام مكتب النائب العام للمطالبة برحليه


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2012)

أقام خالد على، المحامى والمرشح السابق لرئاسة الجمهورية، دعوى قضائية أمام القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة طالب فيها كل من رئيس الجمهورية 
  لوقف إجراءات الاستفتاء وعدم إعلان النتيجةاليوم السابع


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2012)

أحمد سبيع المستشار الإعلامى لحزب الحرية والعدالة
"الحرية والعدالة": نتائج المرحلة الأولى صدمت "جبهة الإنقاذ"..ونسبة الموافقة أقل من توقعاتنا.. ومؤشرات الجبهة تشكيك وإساءة للقضاء..ونستعد للمرحلة الثانية بتوزيع نسخ للدستور بتوقيع "الغريانى"
الأحد، 16 ديسمبر 2012 - 13:14

قال أحمد سبيع، المستشار الإعلامى لحزب الحرية والعدالة، إن نتائج المرحلة الأولى لعملية الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد صدمت جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى
*
هههههههههههههه*


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2012)

تشديد الحراسة على مقر التيار الشعبى بعد اقتحام حزب الوفد.. و"بدرواى" يتهم الشيخ حازم.. وإصابة 4 من قوات الأمن وعضوين بالحزب بخرطوش وجروح.. والضباط: ملثمون رددوا هتافات "حى على الجهاد"


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2012)

جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى: إصرار المصريين على التصويت بـ"لا" درس لمن ظنوا أن لديهم توكيلاً عن الأمة.. والنتائج الأولية لـ10 محافظات أظهرت انتصار "لا" بنسبة 66%.. ورصدنا 120 اسماً انتحلوا صفة قضاة


----------



## النهيسى (16 ديسمبر 2012)

ننشر تحليل نتائج استفتاء الدستور "المرحلة الأولى" مقارنة بمارس 2011 بالمحافظات العشر.. القاهرة صوتت بـ"نعم" فى مارس بنسبة 63% وفى ديسمبر تصوت بـ"لا" بنسبة 57%.. والإسكندرية 67% نعم لتنخفض إلى 56%

الأحد، 16 ديسمبر 2012 - 09:15
فرز نتائج الاستفتاء فرز نتائج الاستفتاء

كتب السيد زيادة 

ينشر "اليوم السابع" إحصائية التصويت فى استفتاء مارس 2011 حول التعديلات الدستورية، مقارنة بالتصويت فى استفتاء ديسمبر 2012 حول مشروع الدستور فى 10 محافظات بالمرحلة الأولى الذى تم أمس السبت، وفيما يلى النسب فى كل محافظة ومقارنة بالأرقام بين النتيجتين.

القاهرة
عدد من شارك فى استفتاء مارس 2011 2,880,249 نسبة من قالوا نعم 63% ونسبة من صوت بلا 37%، وفى استفتاء ديسمبر شارك 2,181,195 مواطن نسبة من قالوا "لا" 57%، بينما من صوت بنعم بنسبة 43%.

محافظة الدقهلية
عدد من شارك فى استفتاء مارس 1,096,905 نسبة من قالول نعم 80% ونسبة من صوت بـ"لا" 20%، وفى استفتاء ديسمبر شارك 2,181,195 مواطن نسبة من قالو "لا" 45%، بينما من صوت بنعم بنسبة 55%.

محافظة الشرقية
عدد من شارك فى استفتاء مارس 1,217,353نسبة من قالوا نعم 87% ونسبة من صوت بـ"لا" 13%، وفى استفتاء ديسمبر شارك 1,117,431 مواطن نسبة من قالو "لا" 34%، بينما من صوت بنعم بنسبة 66%.

محافظة الإسكندرية
عدد من شارك فى استفتاء مارس 1,513,552نسبة من قالوا نعم 67% ونسبة من صوت بـ"لا" 33%، وفى استفتاء ديسمبر شارك 1,197,206 مواطن نسبة من قالو "لا" 44%، بينما من صوت بنعم بنسبة 56%.

محافظة الغربية
عدد من شارك فى استفتاء مارس 926,005 نسبة من قالوا نعم 79% ونسبة من صوت بـ"لا" 21% وفى استفتاء ديسمبر شارك 978,215 مواطن نسبة من قالوا "لا" 52%، بينما من صوت بنعم بنسبة %48.

محافظة سوهاج
عدد من شارك فى استفتاء مارس 744,481، نسبة من قالوا نعم 79% ونسبة من صوت بـ"لا" 21% وفى استفتاء ديسمبر شارك 596,329 مواطن نسبة من قالو "لا" 21%، بينما من صوت بنعم بنسبة 79%.


محافظة أسيوط
عدد من شارك فى استفتاء مارس 794,085 نسبة من قالوا نعم 73% ونسبة من صوت بـ"لا" 27%، وفى استفتاء ديسمبر شارك 510,951 مواطن نسبة من قالوا "لا"21%، بينما من صوت بنعم بنسبة 79%.

محافظة أسوان
عدد من شارك فى استفتاء مارس 245,479 نسبة من قالوا نعم 83% ونسبة من صوت بـ"لا" 17%، وفى استفتاء ديسمبر شارك 195,611مواطن نسبة من قالو "لا" ،24%، بينما من صوت بنعم بنسبة 76 %.

محافظة شمال سيناء
عدد من شارك فى استفتاء مارس 63,318 نسبة من قالوا نعم 86% ونسبة من صوت بـ"لا"14%، وفى استفتاء ديسمبر شارك 65,035مواطن نسبة من قالوا "لا" 22%، بينما من صوت بنعم بنسبة 78%.


محافظة جنوب سيناء
عدد من شارك فى استفتاء مارس 38,670 نسبة من قالوا نعم 67% ونسبة من صوت بـ"لا" 33%، وفى استفتاء ديسمبر شارك 18,422مواطن نسبة من قالوا "لا" 37% ، بينما من صوت بنعم بنسبة 63 %.


----------



## The Antiochian (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*الاسكندرية تزوير فاضح فهي معقل حمدين ، الشرقية معقل شفيق وبالتالي أيضاً تزوير فاضح *


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*  هو مش لحد امبارح بليل كانت الاسكندريه مكتسحه ب لا !!*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

* كنائس مصر الثلاث: لم نحشد الأقباط للتصويت بلا.. ونقبل النتيجة إذا كانت نزيهة

             نفت الكنائس المصرية الثلاث قيامها بحشد الأقباط للتصويت برفض مشروع  الدستور خلال المرحلة الأولى من الاستفتاء التي جرت أمس السبت.
        وقالت قيادات بالكنائس "نقبل قواعد اللعبة الديمقراطية أيًا كانت نتيجتها   لأننا قررنا المشاركة فيها رغم أننا لن نكون سعداء بقبول الدستور"،  مشيرين  في الوقت نفسه إلى أن "الشرط الوحيد لقبول نتيجة الاستفتاء بـ(نعم)  هو  نزاهة الانتخابات فقط".                                            وقال يوسف سيدهم، عضو المجلس  الملي للكنيسة الأرثوذكسية، إن حديث بعض  التيارات الإسلامية أمس عن حشد  الكنائس للأقباط للتصويت بـ(لا) "محض خيال  لا أساس له من الصحة". مضيفا أن  المشهد صار "مرضياً" فبالأمس القريب قالوا  إن معظم متظاهري الاتحادية  أقباط واليوم يقولون إن الكنيسة تحشد الأقباط  للتصويت بـ"لا" رغم أن  قيادات الكنيسة بالكامل أعلنت خلال الفترة الماضية  دعوتها للأقباط  بالمشاركة "دون إملاء اتجاه تصويتي بعينه".                                            وشدد على أن  الكنيسة ستقبل نتائج الصندوق ولو ظلت النتائج كما هي في  المرحلة الأولي  بـ"نعم" قطعًا لن نكون سعداء، لكننا لا يمكن أن نقاوم شرعية  الاستفتاء بأي  صورة.                                            من جانبه، قال أحد سكرتارية البابا تواضروس، لوكالة  أنباء ألناضول، إن  الكنيسة لن "تنجرف لأي معارك سياسية فموقفها معروف ولن  يتغير، الكنيسة  قيادة روحية للأقباط فقط، وسوف نقبل نتيجة الصندوق أيًا  كانت"، بحسب قوله.                                            بينما أوضح أندريا ذكي، نائب رئيس  الطائفة الإنجيلية، أن الطائفة لم توجه  أي دعوات لأبنائها للمشاركة بـ"لا"  في الاستفتاء، مضيفًا أن كل ما قلته  فقط أن "المشاركة في الاستفتاء واجب  وطني وتركت الحرية للناخبين لإبداء  آرائهم". مشسرا إلى أن نسبة المصوتين  بالرفض بلغت نحو 43%، بحسب نتائج غير  رسمية، وعدد الأقباط أقل من ذلك  بكثير.                                            وأضاف أنه سيقبل النتيجة لو جاءت بـ "نعم" طالما  "لم يشبها أي تجاوز قد  يطعن في شرعية العملية الانتخابية"، معتبرًا أن  الحديث عن حشد الكنائس  "تطاول" لن نرد عليه، بحسب قوله.                                             وشدد الأب رفيق جريش، المتحدث باسم الكنيسة الكاثوليكية، أن قيادات   الطائفة لم تحشد أحدًا للتصويت في الانتخابات، معتبرًا أن الحديث عن حشد   طائفي "إفلاس سياسي"، وقال "النتيجة ستكون مجروحة بسبب الأحداث التي صاحبت   الاستفتاء لكننا سنقبل إرادة الصندوق حتى لو كانت نعم".
        جدير بالذكر أن ممثلي الكنائس الثلاثة انسحبوا من الجمعية التأسيسية   الثانية للدستور قبل أسبوعين من الانتهاء من عملها لرفضهم وضع المادة 219   التي تفسر مبادئ الشريعة.






​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*#### امك يا ابن ###*

*الواحد خلاص مبقاش قادر يمسك نفسه *​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل| وزير الداخلية يصل إلى قسم الدقي للإشراف على تأمينه
* *كتب : محمود الجارحيمنذ 5 دقائق
* *طباعة

* *



اللواء أحمد جمال الدين وزير الداخلية​* *وصل منذ دقائق  اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، وزير الداخلية، إلى مقر قسم شرطة الدقي؛ لتفقد  الأحوال الأمنية والإشراف على تأمينه، في مواجهة الدعوات التي انطلقت من  أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل لمحاصرة القسم مساء اليوم.
* *والتقى الوزير  عددا من القيادات الأمنية المتواجدة أمام القسم، واطمأن إلى تمركز القوات،  مطالبا إياهم بالتعامل بضبط النفس ومواجهة أي أعمال تخريبية، والتعامل بحزم  مع الخارجين عن القانون.
* *

* *

* *الوطن

 انا برجح ان وزير الداخله هيتشال خلال الايام دي 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*الداخلية:طفح الكيل وعلى الرئاسة إطلاق يدنا لردع أنصار أبوإسماعيل
* 


 *          الأحد, 16 ديسمبر 2012 16:47     *
 *



* 


 *         كتبت – إيمان إبراهيم     * 
 *     كشفت مصادر سيادية مطلعة عن ما دار فى اجتماع اللواء أحمد جمال الدين  -وزير الداخلية- مع كبار القيادات الأمنية بالوزارة وبجهاز الأمن الوطنى.*
 *     قالت المصادر: إن اللواء جمال الدين لأول مرة يعلن عجز رجال الداخلية  بمختلف إدراتهم فى مواجهه الأرهاب الذى يستخدمه أنصار التيار الأسلامى فى  مصر منذ بضع شهور.*
*     مؤكدًا أن وزارة الداخلية تريد القبض على الدكتور حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل ،  لكن مؤسسة الرئاسة تتصدى لذلك، بعد أن قامت بأصدار تعليمات مباشرة بعدم  التعرض إلى الدكتور حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل أو التعرض لأحد من أنصاره.*
*     أوضحت المصادر أن وزارة الداخلية تلقت تقرير مفصل من جهاز الأمن الوطنى  قبيل اشتعال الإحداث بمصر عشية بدء إجراءات التصويت على الاستفتاء المصري،  لكن وزارة الداخلية وقفت مكتوفى الأيدى بسبب التعليمات الواردة إليها،  والتى تدور حول عدم التعرض لأى فصيل إسلامى يقوم بردع المواطنين.*
*     مشيرًا إلى أن تقارير الأمن القومى رصدت وقوع هجمات على بعض المنشأت  السيادية، وإحداث بلبلة فى عدد من المناطق التى تشهد كثافة سكانية مرتفعة.*
*     أوضحت المصادر أنه لأول مرة يطلب وزير الداخلية المدد من مؤسسة الرئاسة ،  حيث طالب اللواء جمال الدين بضرورة تسليح رجال وزارة الداخلية لمواجهه  التحديات التى تهدد أمن وسلامة البلاد.*
*     وقالت المصادر: إن وزير الداخلية قال فى اجتماعه الذى أمتدت للساعات  الأولى من صباح الأحد 16 ديسمبر " لا توجد حلول أمنية قادرة على التصدى  لحالة الفوضى، لأن جميع التيارات الأسلامية محصنة، و وزارة الداخلية لا  تملك السلاح الكافي لمواجهتها، وطالب مؤسسة الرئاسة بضرورة عدم التدخل فى  عملها، لأن الكيل فاض بكل القيادات الأمنية بالوزارة، خاصة بعد أن نقل شعور  الضباط الجدد والصغار فى الوزارة، فقال: إنه للأسف شعور الخوف أمتد للضباط  والقيادات المختلفة ، لإنهم مقتنعين بعدم قدرتهم على مواجهه أنصار  التيارات الأسلامية المسلحة ، التى تجعل من قتل الضابط أو الجندى واجب  عقائدى وإلزام وفق التعليمات التى يتلقونها من قاداتهم الإسلامية.*
*     مشيرًا إلى أن السبب الثانى من خوف الضباط هو اتساع العلاقة بين المواطن  والضباط ، خاصة وأن التيارات الأسلامية استخدمت قنابل مسيلة للدموع فى  عملياتها الأرهابية مؤخرًا فى أحداث الإتحادية و وواقعة الأعتداء على حزب  الوفد ،الأمر الذى يحرك أصابع الاتهام إلى وزارة الداخلية، بعد ان قاموا  بنشر شائعات بأن الوزارة تقوم بأمداد التيارات الإسلامية بهذه القنابل لشل  حركة المواطنين المدنيين الأبرياء – على عكس الواقع - .*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

* #اخبار_مصر | مصدر رئاسي : إذا وافق 51% على الاستفتاء سنطبق الدستور حتى ولو كان نصف الشعب غير راض عنه #ENN
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*خطاب مفتوح من نجيب ساويرس إلى الرئيس والسلطة الحاكمة

الأحد، 16 ديسمبر 2012 - 18:23

*
*



نجيب ساويرس​*​*


بعث المهندس  نجيب ساويرس رجل الأعمال مؤسس حزب المصريين الأحرار خطابا مفتوحا إلى  الرئيس مرسى والسلطة الحاكمة، طالب فيه بوقف حملات تشويه رموز المعارضة  والوطنية فى وسائل الإعلام، ومن خلال ما سماه بـ "البلاغات العبثية". 

ودعا ساويرس إلى اصطفاف وطنى يضم كافة القوى السياسية حتى يمكن النهوض  بالبلاد وتحقيق الأهداف التى قامت من أجلها ثورة 25 يناير . وإلى نص  الخطاب.

مع استمرار حملات النيل من رموز المعارضة المصرية والتى ازدادت ضراوة فى  الأسبوع الذى يسبق الاستفتاء على الدستور المعيب، أتابع حملة التشويه  الممنهجة التى يتبناها البعض من المنتفعين الذين يسعون لنيل رضا الجماعة  الحاكمة ضد رموز المعارضة المصرية وكل من يقف فى صفهم ومن يدعمهم، وذلك من  خلال أبواقّهم الإعلامية المقروء منها والمرئى ومن خلال التصريحات  والبلاغات العبثية التى لن تنال من تلك الرموز، بل تنال من خفافيش الظلام  التى بهرها النور وكانت تأنس فى الظلمة. وفى جو يملؤه التعصب، تُحجب وجوه  الحقيقة من فرط التمادى فى الميل والانحياز، فما هؤلاء الرموز بمدافعين عن  أنفسهم ولا هم بمعتدين على من يهاجموهم.

ينسجون فى أذهانهم المؤامرات الخارجية حول أعداء الثورة والعدو الخارجى  الذى يريد النيل من مصر، وأعداؤنا أنفسنا. ومشاكلنا بيننا يجب العمل على  حلها بالمكاشفة والمصارحة وليس بالدجل ورسم المؤامرات الوهمية لتزيد من  اللهيب لهيباً.

لن ترهبونا، ولن تكمموا أفواهنا، ولن نتراجع. إنما يزيدنا الهجوم صلابة  وتصميماً على الانتصار للحق والمضى للدفاع عن بلادنا ومكتسباتها من خلال  جميع السبل السلمية والديمقراطية المتاحة لنا. لن ننزلق إلى هوة الفتنة  السحيقة ولن نذكى الفتن، فوطننا وشعبنا هما الضحية وأبناء شعبنا هم من  يدفعون بدمائهم ثمناً لطموحات البعض السياسية. 

لن تستطيع جماعة أو فصيل أن ينهض بمصر دون اصطفاف وطنى. ولن يكون هناك  اصطفاف وطنى وهناك من يقوم بمثل هذه الحملات التى تشق الصف وتعمق الكراهية  بين أبناء الوطن الواحد. لا تراهنوا على رصيدكم الشعبي، فقد أوشك رصيدكم  على النفاذ. لن يحكم مصر إلا فصيل وطنى يندمج فى شعبها ويتخلى عن طموحاته  الأممية. 

أمد يدى لوطنى ولأبناء شعبه ولكل من يريد أن يعمل لبناء وطننا مع اختلاف  الروئى والانتماءات الأيديولوجية، أمد يدى بكل ما أملك من إمكانيات لخدمة  هذا الوطن الذى لم يبخل على ولم يضن.

وأقولها بصدق وإخلاص للجماعة الحاكمة: عليكم أن تقرروا، هل تريدون النجاح  لهذه الثورة وبالتالى رفعة الوطن؟ أم تسعون للسيطرة على الوطن ومقدراته؟  إذا أردتم الأولى، فنحن لكم شركاء نشد من أزركم ونسعى مع سعيكم ليجتاز  الوطن هذه المحن. أما إذا أردتم الأمر الآخر فلسنا بشركاء.





*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

* 
*




​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*طول عمره واطي 
حتي الناس بتوعه باعهم 


**أبوإسماعيل ينفى توجه أنصاره لقسم الدقى.. ويطلب إقالة وزير الداخلية

الأحد، 16 ديسمبر 2012 - 18:22

*




الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل​​*كتب أحمد حمادة



أكد حازم صلاح  أبو إسماعيل على عدم توجه أحد من أنصاره إلى قسم شرطة الدقى، ولا إلى أية  منشأة أخرى، وذلك إصراراً منه ورغبة فى استعادة أجواء السكينة والهدوء فى  البلاد. 

وأضاف أبو إسماعيل على صفحته الرسمية على موقع التواصل الاجتماعى "فيس بوك"  "أن ما وقع من تصرفات مشينة تتسم بالتدبير الخبيث واللؤم، فإن موقفنا منها  سنوضحه فى وقت آخر".

كما انتقد سياسة وزير الداخلية اللواء أحمد جمال الدين، وطالب بإقالته فورا للتفرقة فى التدابير الأمنية، حسب الأهواء الشخصية.






*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*أمين عام جماعة الإخوان: عملية الاستفتاء شهدت "نزاهة غير مسبوقة"
حمدى قنديل: كراهية الناس للإخوان تجاوزت كراهيتهم لـ"الوطنى"المنحل*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*6 منظمات حقوقية تعقد مؤتمرا صحفيا للكشف عن انتهاكات الاستفتاء على الدستور

تنظم عدد من المنظمات والحركات الحقوقية مؤتمرا صحفيا، فى تمام الساعة الواحدة ظهر اليوم الأحد، بمقر مركز القاهرة لدراسات حقوق الإنسان، وذلك لعرض مشاهداتها الميدانية والإعلامية حول المرحلة الأولى من الاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو الغار: نسبة الموافقة بـ 56% غير كافية لإصدار أى دستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*"جبهة الإنقاذ": لن نعترف بالنتائج غير الرسمية للاستفتاء*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*





*


Ahmad El Esseily ‏@ahmadesseily *والله البوليس ده ساذج! قال قفل الشوارع المؤدية إلى القسم؛ ما تستخبى خلّيهم ييجوا وبعدين حاصرهم انت واقبض عليهم يا عبيط!
* *
*​*


Ahmad El Esseily ‏@ahmadesseily
* *يا حلاوتنا كده وواحد زي ابو اسماعيل بيمرجح الشرطة، يقولّهم حهجم هنا يروحوا ويقولهم مش حهجم يروّحوا؛ يا حلاوتك يابو الأمراس
* *
*​*


Ahmad El Esseily ‏@ahmadesseily
* *طول ما الإخوان المتأسلمين بيحكموا مصر حتفضل دولة عك بلا قانون؛ كل جريمة حتُرتكب لصالح الرئيس وجماعته حتبقى حلال زي كذبهم*​*
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

> مؤكدًا  أن وزارة الداخلية تريد القبض على الدكتور حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل ، * لكن  مؤسسة الرئاسة تتصدى لذلك،* بعد أن قامت بأصدار تعليمات مباشرة بعدم  التعرض  إلى الدكتور حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل أو التعرض لأحد من أنصاره.



احى يا ابو سوسو احى


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*قنديل يشيد بالمرحلة الأولى للاستفتاء ويدعو إلى تقبل نتيجة الصندوق*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*6 إبريل: نتيجة الاستفتاء أطاحت بحلم الإخوان.. وسنكثف التصويت بـ"لا"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*أقام أحمد الفضالى رئيس حزب السلام الديمقراطى دعوى قضائية أمام محكمة القضاء الإدارى بمجلس الدولة، طالب فيها وقف وبطلان إعلان نتيجة الاستفتاء على الدستور فى المرحلة الأولى،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*"المحامين العرب": الدستور المستفتى عليه يمس استقلال السلطة القضائية

أكدت الأمانة العامة لاتحاد المحامين العرب، دعمها لاستقلال السلطة القضائية والنيابة العامة مصر والعالم العربى، وناشدت السلطات المصرية الحرص على استقلال السلطة القضائية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعقد جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى مؤتمرا صحفيا فى تمام الساعة التاسعة مساء اليوم الأحد، بمقر حزب الوفد للرد على النتائج المعلنة أمس بعملية الاستفتاء على الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئيس المجموعة المتحدة: رصدنا انتهاكات كبيرة فى الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*بيان للمنظمات الحقوقية يطالب بإعادة المرحلة الأولى من الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*موسى: مصر مقبلة على حالة من الفوضى بدأت بالتعدى على "الوفد"

قال عمرو موسى، رئيس حزب المؤتمر، إن نزول الشعب إلى الاستفتاء بالأمس كان مكثفا، ونسبة الحضور التى أعلنت كانت أقل بكثير من ترجمة هذا.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*طارق الزمر: المعارضة نجحت فى الترويج لرفض الدستور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*البرعى: شرعية الدستور على المحك ونطلب التحقيق فى انتهاكات الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*قيادى بالنور يعترف: وجود الإسلاميين فى الحكم وراء تراجع شعبيتنا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور إيهاب رمزى، عضو مجلس الشعب المنحل، إن الاستفتاء على الدستور فى مصر أشبه بجواز بالإكراه، فرض فرضا على المصريين،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*"العليا للانتخابات"تتسلم نتيجة 6 محافظات وترفض نتائج الحرية والعدالة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*منسق الجبهة السلفية:الحديث عن تراجع شعبية الإسلاميين سذاجة سياسية*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*دعوى من الحريرى وآخرون للمطالبة بتسليم صورة من كشوف توزيع القضاة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد الدكتور بهى الدين حسن، رئيس مركز القاهرة لدراسات حقوق الإنسان، وجود تلاعب واضح فى إرادة الجماهير المصرية فى إجراءات الاستفتاء على الدستور، لافتا إلى أن هذا التلاعب بدأ مع تشكيل جمعية تأسيسية لا تعبر عن المصريين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة الإنقاذ: مؤتمر حقوق الإنسان يؤكد الانتهاكات الصارخة فى الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال أسعد هيكل، المتحدث باسم لجنة الحريات بنقابة المحامين، إن الاستفتاء الذى جرى على الدستور خلال المرحلة الأولى هو استفتاء باطل ومزور ولا يعبر عن إرادة الشعب، ولا يعكس التصويت الحقيقى له فى صندوق الاستفتاء.*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *موسى: مصر مقبلة على حالة من الفوضى بدأت بالتعدى على "الوفد"
> 
> قال عمرو موسى، رئيس حزب المؤتمر، إن نزول الشعب إلى الاستفتاء بالأمس كان مكثفا، ونسبة الحضور التى أعلنت كانت أقل بكثير من ترجمة هذا.*




*وهذا معناه اختفاء صناديق بأكملها​*



[YOUTUBE]luZ0fB7J5cg[/YOUTUBE]
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*الحرس الجمهورى يضع أسلاكا شائكة أمام بوابات قصر الاتحادية

الأحد، 16 ديسمبر 2012 - 18:49







صورة أرشيفية 
كتب محمد الديب




 
عززت قوات الأمن من الحرس الجمهورى تواجدها بمحيط قصر  الاتحادية، ووضعت أسلاكا شائكة أمام البوابات "3، 4، 5"، وذلك بعد نقل  المعتصمون أمام القصر الخيام الخاصة بهم، والتى كانت منصوبة على الرصيف  المجاور للبوابة رقم 3.

ويشهد محيط القصر حالة هدوء تام، بالرغم من زيادة أعداد المتظاهرين الرافضين لقرارات الرئيس محمد مرسى الأخيرة.


اليوم السابع*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*أحال النائب العام المستشار طلعت إبراهيم عبد الله البلاغ المقدم من خالد المصرى، المحامى وأمين عام المركز الوطنى للدفاع عن الحريات، ضد سامح عاشور نقيب المحامين، إلى المحامى العام لنيابات جنوب القاهرة الكلية للتحقيق فى اتهامه بالتحريض على حرق مقرات الإخوان وحزب الحرية والعدالة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال مصدر دبلوماسى اليوم الأحد، إن عدد المصريين بالخارج المشاركين فى الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور حتى انتهاء التصويت مساء أمس السبت، بلغ 180 ألف مواطن،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأ العشرات من أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، التجمع أمام مسجد أسد بن الفرات بالدقى، استعدادا للذهاب لقسم شرطة الدقى فى السابعة من مساء اليوم الأحد،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*استدعاء ضباط 5 أقسام لتأمين قسم الدقى بمشاركة مدير الأمن*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*منسق قضاة من أجل مصر: الإشراف على الاستفتاء تم بنزاهة وحيدة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*إرسال فوارغ الطلقات المستخدمة فى الهجوم على "الوفد" للمعمل الجنائى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*انتظاراً لوصول "حازمون".. الأمن يغلق الشوارع المؤدية لقسم الدقى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*الداخلية: لم نستهدف حازم أبو إسماعيل أو مكتبه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*توفيق عكاشة يزور مقر "الوفد" لإعلان إدانته للهجوم على الحزب*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد المهندس باسل عادل رئيس حزب النيل، تحت التأسيس، أن من دعا للتظاهر أمام قسم الدقى، لا يريدون دولة القانون، ويسعون لتطبيق شريعة الغاب والانفراد بالحكم مع الإخوان*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأمن يعلن حالة التأهب وأعضاء حازمون يتجمعون أمام "أسد بن الفرات "*​





الأمن يتأهب.. وحازمون يستعدون
*أحمد حسين*
*16 ديسمبر 2012 06:08 م*
*يبدأ اليوم  حلقة جديدة من الصراع بين أعضاء حركة حازمون والتيارات الاسلامية الأخرى  بعد أن انتهت حلقة أمس بالعجوم على مقر حزب والوفد أما حلقة اليوم فستكون  فى شارع التحرير حيث مقر قسم شرطة الدقى بعد أن أعلن الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو  اسماعيل عن نيته تسليم نفسه اليوم للقسم .
بدأت عناصر حركة حازمون فى التجمع فى شارع التحرير ومحيط  قسم شرطة الدقى بعد اعلان حازم صلاح أبو اسماعيل عن تسليم نفسه فى الوقت  الذى بدأت فيه الأجهزة الأمنية في تشديد الحراسة على القسم خاصة بعد  التصريحات النارية التي أطلقتها عناصر الحركة بأن ساعة تسليم الشيخ حازم  صلاح لنفسه ستكون ساعة للغضب .
قامت الاجهزة الامنية بالدفع بست تشكيلات أمن مركزي وعدد من  السيارات المصفحة وأغلقت شارع التحرير المؤدى الى قسم الدقي نهائيا لإجبار  عناصر حازمون على التجمع عند مسجد أسد بن الفرات وعدم الوصول الى قسم  الشرطة بأي ثمن .
وتسود حاليا حالة من التوتر بين أهالى منطقة خاصة بعد قيام  أعضاء حركة حازمون باشعال النيران ومهاجمة جريدة الوفد أمس بشكل أشاعوا فيه  الفوضي فى شارع بولس حنا التى يقع مقر الجريدة فيه .
كما أطلق عبدالرحمن عز الناشط الاسلامي وعضو حركة 6 ابريل  المستقيل نداء إلى كل القوى الاسلامية بالتواجد أمام مسجد أسد ين الفرات  الذي اعتاد صلاح أن يلقى الدرس الاسبوعي له فيه

وعلمت الصباح أن أنصار حازم صلاح أبو اسماعيل قد توعدوا بالهجوم على القسم  فى حالة اعتقال الشيخ أو اصدار النيابة العامة قرار بحبسه على ذمة  التحقيقات المتهم فيها بالتخطيط للهجوم على مقر حزب الوفد أمس
كما بدأت القوات الخاصة في اعداد خطة لمواجهة تصرف عناصر التيار الاسلامي بشكل يهدد أمن البلاد 

*

















​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدء اجتماع جبهة الإنقاذ بالوفد بحضور موسى وعاشور وأبو الغار

بدأ منذ قليل اجتماع جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى بمقر حزب الوفد بالدقى، لمناقشة التطورات الأخيرة التى تمر بها البلاد*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*«أبوإسماعيل» يهرب من كمين أمني.. ويترك 3 من «حازمون»*​*




أبو إسماعيل يهرب ويترك ثلاثة من مؤيديه
الصباح
16 ديسمبر 2012 07:33 م
أفلت  حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل، مرشح الرئاسة السابق، من محاولة للإيقاع به، عندما  هاجمت قوة من الشرطة، مقره السابق بالدقى، فوجدوا به ثلاثة شباب من مؤيديه،  ولم يكن موجودا.
وأعلنت الحملة المركزية للشيخ حازم أن «بلطجية الداخلية» حاولوا اغتيال  الشيخ، الذى علم بتواجد الأمن المكثف ومحاصرة أنصاره، فجاء على الفور إلى  المقر ليدافع عنه، حيث وجد عددا كبيرا من قوات الشرطة الذين أطلقوا الرصاص  الحى فى الهواء، غير أن مصادر من الداخلية أكدت أن الشيخ حازم هرب وترك  المقر، بعد أن علم بوجود كمين للقبض عليه على خلفية اقتحام أنصاره مقر حزب  الوفد مساء أمس الأول.
وفيما زعم أنصار حازم أن الرجل الذى يصفونه بأسد الإسلام لم يهرب، سخر  قيادى أمنى من هذا الوصف قائلا: نتذكر أن الشيخ حازم دفع أتباعه إلى  التظاهر أمام مقر وزارة الدفاع بالعباسية، عقب منع ترشيحه بانتخابات  الرئاسة، لأن جنسية أمه أمريكية، ثم تخلى عنهم بدعوى أنه مصاب بشد عضلى.







* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*رسول "أبوإسماعيل" إلى أنصاره أمام "أسد بن الفرات": لا تذهبوا إلى قسم الدقي "لأن هناك مكيدة"*

*كتب : محمد شنح                  منذ 29 دقيقة* 
* طباعة* *52* 

*





                     الشيخ حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل * 
*بعدما طال انتظار العشرات من أنصار الشيخ حازم صلاح أبوإسماعيل  أمام مسجد الأسد بن فرات، بحي الدقي، استجابة إلى دعوته للاحتشاد والتظاهر  أمام قسم الدقي، والمطالبة بإقالة وزير الداخلية، وصلت رسالة "أبوإسماعيل"  إلى أنصاره، حيث أمرهم رُسل الشيخ بالانصراف وعدم الذهاب إلى قسم الدقي  "لأنه علم بوجود مكيدة مدبرة لهم عند القسم"، لتبدأ الأحادث الجانبية بين  أنصار أبوإسماعيل عن "الإعلام الفاسد الذي شوه صورة الحركة والمصلحين في  الأرض، ويرفع من شأن المفسدين" على حد قولهم.*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*أبو اسماعيل وأنصار وأسد بن الفرات!!
حاسه انى اخترقت حاجز الزمن وبقيت عايشه فى عصر الجاهليه ههههههه
ياااااااااااا رب ارحمنا من دى اشكال غلط*


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

* 






*


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)

لأول مرة فى تاريخ القضاء.. أعضاء النيابة العامة يعتصمون غدا أمام مكتب النائب العام للمطالبة بإقالته 

12/16/2012   7:39 PM​​



​
 	تناقل نشطاء مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى"فيس بوك وتويتر" معلومات تفيد، بتوجه
 	اعضاء النيابة العامة إلى مكتب المستشار طلعت ابراهيم  النائب العام  الجديد، للاعتصام حتى يترك منصبه، وذلك فى أول حدث من نوعه  فى تاريخ  القضاء.


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*أحمد البرعى: المصوتون بـ"لا" على الدستور 66% لكن النتيجة زورت*


----------



## candy shop (16 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد سامح عاشور، عضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، أن الجبهة لن تعترف بنتيجة الاستفتاء، وتطالب بإعادة إجراء الاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*انسحب منذ قليل رجال الأمن المركزى وقوات التأمين الخاصة بمديرية أمن الجيزة من محيط قسم شرطة الدقى وتم فتح الشوارع المؤدية إليه،*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*شهادة مراقب .....


شهادتى عن الانتخابات ..امس كنت مشرفة على لجنة انتخابية بمدينة نصر(مدرسة طابا) و ادركت تماما ليه الاخوان بيفوزوا فى اى انتخابات ....... التيار المدنى ما عندهوش مراقبين يراقبوا الصناديق على عكس الاخوان اللى عندهم مراقبين كثار جدا ..... اهم لحظة فى التزوير هى لحظة الفرز (تليها امكانية ان الناخب بعد ان يضع ورقته فى الصندوق ممكن و هو داخل اللجنة المزدحمة قبل ان يخرج ياخذ ورقة تانى من القاضى ..)..لكن لحظة الفرز هى اللحظة المحورية فى التزوير...... اعداد الاوراق كثيرة و كل مندوب بياخذ شوية اوراق و يفرزها ..الحرية و العدالة عندهم عدة مندوبين لكل صندوق ..الكثير منهم جاء قبل الفرز خصيصا.....بعد الفرز كان عندنا خطأ فى مجموع الاصوات داخل لجنتنا فاضطررنا لمراجعة اوراق نعم (كانت الاقل عددا) و فوجئت ان بداخلها اوراق لا ..(لان جزء كبير من الاوراق كان مندوبى الحرية و العدالة هم الذين يصنفونها ).........حاولت ان اكون سريعة جدا حتى استطيع ان افرز اكبر عدد من الاوراق بنفسي ...... فرزت جزء من الاوراق و هم فرزوا الباقى (كانوا تلاتة و بيعدوا بسرعة)..لكن على الاقل وجودى 
كان بيقلل من التلاعب بالنتائج.....نتائج الصندوق الذى قمت بفرزه ..من قالوا لا تقريبا 3 امثال من قالوا نعم ...لا1793 ..نعم ..637 ....اثق تماما انه لو كان العدد اللى نزل الاتحادية هو نفسه اللى نزل يراقب الانتخابات ..كانت النتائج النهائية اغلبها لا ....اراهن ان الصناديق اللى تفوق فيها الاخوان كان بها نقص فى المراقبين وقت الفرز ( بعض مراقبى التيار المدنى مشيوا قبل الفرز ؟؟؟؟؟) ....... نصيحتى للتيار المدنى ...الفرز ..ثم الفرز ...ثم الفرز .... و اذا لم توفروا عددا كافيا من المراقبين( على الاقل لحظة الفرز) فلا تدخلوا اى انتخابات و لا تتعبوا نفسكم فى الدعاية....لانكم ها تكونوا بتضيعوا اصوات مؤيدينكم ..........كلمة اخيرة ..القاضى فى لجنتى كان شخصية لطيفة و لم يوجه الناخبين تجاه اى اتجاه و لم يغلق اللجنة و كان بيرحب باشرافى ..... مندوبى الحرية و العدالة كانوا متجهمين فى بداية اليوم لكن على اخر اليوم اتصاحبنا جدا و ضحكنا و هرجنا و لما كنا مروحين اصروا على توصيلى للمكان اللى راكنة فيه سيارتى و اعطونى ارقام تليفوناتهم علشان لو لينا اسري عندهم فى اى اعتداء يرجعوهم لى...........كلمة اخيرة ..... تطوعوا فى الانتخابات لمراقبة.. الفرز.....ثم الفرز......ثم الفرز ...ثم الفرز ..........و الا ما تدخلوش انتخابات خالص*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*كشف المستشار محمد عطية، وزير التنمية المحلية السابق، أن الموافقة على الدستور الجديد وإقراره يتطلب موافقة نسبة "50% +ا"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*قيادى بـ"المصريين الأحرار": سندعو لمليونية الثلاثاء رفضاً لنتيجة الاستفتاء*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]5nvVaqweWsE[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*اتهم محمد مسعد ياقوت عضو جماعة الإخوان المسلمين، "جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى" والمرشح السابق للرئاسة الفريق أحمد شفيق، بأنهما وراء مؤامرة تدبر لعزل الرئيس مرسى من الحكم.*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

[YOUTUBE]1gNe2sEFhio[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*
النتائج النهائية لمحافظات المرحلة الأولى بدون احتساب أصوات المصريين بالخارج:

القــــاهرة | موافق 43% ... غير موافق 57%
 الغربيــــــة | موافق 48% ... غير موافق 52%
 الدقهليـــــة | موافق 55% ... غير موافق 45%

 الشرقيـــــة | موافق 66% ... غير موافق 34%
 الاسكندرية |: موافق 56% ... غير موافق 44%
 سوهــــــاج | موافق 79% ... غير موافق 21%
 أســــــــوان | موافق 76% ... غير موافق 24%
 شمال سيناء| موافق 78% ... غير موافق 22%
 جنوب سيناء | موافق 64% ... غير موافق 36%
 أســـــــــيوط | موافق 77% ... غير موافق 23%

إجمالي النسبة النهائية للمرحلة الأولى:

موافق 56.5%

غير موافق 43.5%*


----------



## صوت صارخ (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*اسيوط مات فيها 55 طفل بسبب الاهمال و صوتب الاغلبيه لنعم 

سوهاج فقدت الحسيني ابو ضيف علي يد ميليشيات الاخوان و صوتت الاغلبيه بنعم 

اسوان اللي اغلبها نوبيين و مسيحين الغير مذكورين في الدستور صوتت الأغلبيه بنعم 

سيناء بقى المعجزة الرهيبة .الدستور لم يأتى فيه سيرة عن السياحة خالص و صوتت بنعم ....
.
 يبقى اوعى ابدا تستعجب لما تعرف ان المنوفية بلد المليون شفيق صوتت بنعم 

أقول لك حاجة ...ال 12 مليون و نصف بتوع شفيق صوتوا بنعم ...
.
 و ال 7 مليون انصار البرادعى و حمدين و ابو الفتوح صوتوا بنعم ....

 المسيحيين وعدد من لهم حق التصويت حوالى 7 مليون صوتوا بنعم ......

 لا و ايه كل اللى كانوا مقاطعين الرياسة صوتوا بنعم ......

*


----------



## چاكس (16 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اسيوط مات فيها 55 طفل بسبب الاهمال و صوتب الاغلبيه لنعم
> 
> سوهاج فقدت الحسيني ابو ضيف علي يد ميليشيات الاخوان و صوتت الاغلبيه بنعم
> 
> ...



:t17: *جالاكسى ... عندما تعشق الشوكولاته ..
*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*بعد منع رئيس الدستورية من دخول المحكمة.. اجتماع طارئ لمجلس الدولة غداً

صرح المستشار حمدى ياسين عكاشة، نائب رئيس مجلس الدولة ورئيس مجلس إدارة نادى قضاة المجلس، أنه دعا جميع أعضاء مجلس الإدارة لاجتماع عاجل غدا الاثنين، لمناقشة تطورات مناخ إجراءات الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*نظم مجموعة من شباب حركة شايفنكم وقفة احتجاجية صامتة أمام اللجنة العليا للانتخابات لرفض الانتهاكات التى رصدتها الحركة أمس.*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*نسبة الأمية فى مصر 43%*​*نسبة التيار الأسلامى الذى يُطالب بـ " محو الأمية " صفر %*​*نسبة التيار الأسلامى الذى يُطالب بـ " حفظ القرآن " 100%*​*أصبحت النتيجة 143% ( نعم )*​*مقابل صفر % ( لا )*​*فلماذا تندهشون أن نسبة التصويت بـ ( لا ) 43% ؟*​*لقد حققنا انجازاً غير مسبوق*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اسيوط مات فيها 55 طفل بسبب الاهمال و صوتب الاغلبيه لنعم
> 
> سوهاج فقدت الحسيني ابو ضيف علي يد ميليشيات الاخوان و صوتت الاغلبيه بنعم
> 
> ...


 *معلشى لو ملاقوش عقول تصدقهم
هيلاقوا عجوووول كتير مش بس تصدق دى هتأكد أنه كله حصل بما لا يخالف شرع الله:shutup22:*


----------



## Dona Nabil (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال حسين عبد الرازق، عضو المجلس الرئاسى والقيادى بحزب التجمع، إن حزب الحرية والعدالة والقوى الإسلامية اغتصبوا حقوق مراقبة لجان الاقتراع فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، واحتكروا التصاريح الصادرة من المجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان لأنفسهم.*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أحمد البرعى: المصوتون بـ"لا" على الدستور 66% لكن النتيجة زورت*





*يعنى هاتكون احسن من انتخابات الرياسة اللى اتزورت​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*جبهة الإنقاذ تطالب بإعادة المرحلة الأولى من إستفتاء الدستور بدعوى التزوير 



12/16/2012 10:56 PM



دعت جبهة الانقاذ الوطني المصريين الى التظاهر الثلاثاء لاسقاط مشروع الدستور، مطالبة بإعادة المرحلة الأولى من الاستفتاء، مؤكدة أن العملية شابها تزوير ممنهج يفوق ماكان يحدث في ظل النظام السابق. 

وطالبت الجبهة، في بيان لها اليوم الأحد اللجنة العليا للاشراف على الاستفتاء الى "النظر بشكل جدي" في طلب المنظمات الحقوقية بضرورة إعادة المرحلة الأولى للاستفتاء في ضوء "الانتهاكات الخطيرة" التي سادت كل مراحلها، خاصة في مرحلة الفرز.

وأضاف عبد الغفار شكر، عضو جبهة الإنقاذ، أننا نسير في المسار القانوني لإثبات وقوع التزوير في الاستفتاء ، مشيرا إلى أنه تم تحرير 7 ألاف شكوى و1500 محضر حتى الآن .

ومن جانبه، قال سامح عاشور، نقيب المحامين وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ، على هامش اجتماع الجبهة بحزب الوفد أن الجبهة سوف تشكل لجنة تذهب غدا الي اللجنة العليا للانتخابات وتقدم لها كل الانتهاكات التي شابت المرحلة الاولي وملاحظات الجبهة على الاستفتاء وتسجيل احتجاجها والمطالبة باعادة الاستفتاء في مرحلة واحدة وعلى يومين متتاليين.

الفجر​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*حمدى قنديل الحريق في مصر كلها

2012-12-16 23:35:50 

سواء كنت قد قلت «لا» أو قلت «نعم»، أمس الأول أو كنت قد قاطعت، فسوف يسقط هذا الدستور مهما كانت نتيجة الاستفتاء عليه.. لن يكون الدستور باطلاً لأن الجمعية التأسيسية التى وضعته غير شرعية، ولن يكون باطلاً لأنه تم سلقه فى ليلة، ولن يكون باطلاً لأنه لا يعبر عن ثورة 25 يناير، ولن يكون باطلاً بسبب ما فيه من مواد تصادر الحريات وتهضم حقوق الفقراء وتكرس سلطان الحاكم وتنتقم من القضاء وتفتح الباب أمام التأويلات، ولن يكون باطلاً بسبب المخالفات التى ارتكبت فى الاستفتاء وقاربت حد التزوير السافر، ولن يكون باطلاً لأن النتيجة كانت «لا» أو كانت متقاربة بين «لا» و«نعم».. الدستور سيسقط لأنه كتب بالدماء، ولأنه لن يحقق الاستقرار، ولأن الاستفتاء عليه أجرى والأمة منقسمة إلى فسطاطين: فسطاط الفاشية الدينية الظلامية، وفسطاط الدولة المدنية الديمقراطية الحديثة. انقسمت الأمة فى اليوم الذى انتخب فيه مرسى رئيساً بعد معركة انتخابية ضارية مع أحمد شفيق.. لم يفز مرسى بأصوات الإسلاميين.. بين الـ25 مليوناً الذين شاركوا فى التصويت لم يتعد عدد هؤلاء الخمسة ملايين وسبعمائة ألف صوت التى حصل عليها فى الجولة الأولى.. أنصار مرسى إذن لا يزيدون على 23% من مجموع الناخبين.. حكم مرسى باسم هؤلاء واعتماداً عليهم لا كرئيس لكل المصريين.. منذ اليوم الأول لحكمه بدأ فى أخونة مفاصل الدولة وزرع أركان القصر الرئاسى بمندوبى المرشد.. صحيح أنه أحاط نفسه بنخبة من المستشارين يمثلون بعضاً من القوى السياسية الأخرى، لكنهم كانوا مجرد واجهة جاذبة لعدسات التصوير.. خدعنا مرسى أيضا بضم بعض رموز تيار استقلال القضاء إلى فريقه، كان الجوكر بينهم هو المستشار الغريانى الذى ولّاه على الجمعية التأسيسية للدستور والمجلس الوطنى لحقوق الإنسان لينفذ له ما يريد.. الاثنان الآخران، الأخوان مكى، كانا مجرد تابعين يعترضان فى الصحف ويركعان فى الكواليس. خدعة مرسى الكبرى كانت فى «اتفاق فيرمونت»، الذى تعاهد فيه مع عدد من الرموز الوطنية القومية والاشتراكية والمستقلة قبل أن يتولى الرئاسة بأيام ليحقق مطالب الأمة جمعاء.. نكث مرسى العهد.. لم يعين نواباً له يمثلون الشباب والأقباط والمرأة.. لم يشكل وزارة ائتلافية تمثل مختلف القوى السياسية.. لم يضع على رأس الوزارة شخصية وطنية مستقلة.. تعهد بالشفافية، لكن ميراث الجماعة المحظورة دفعه إلى السراديب.. وكان وعده بدولة مدنية ديمقراطية حديثة تحترم حقوق المواطنة وتضمن الحريات مجرد سراب. حرية الإعلام كانت أولى ضحايا عهده.. أخضع أجهزة الإعلام الرسمى لوزير من جماعته، كتم أصوات المعارضين.. بدّل رؤساء تحرير الصحف والمجلات القومية بصحفيين يدينون له بالولاء.. أغلق صحفاً وقنوات تليفزيونية بقرارات إدارية.. قدم إعلاميين للمحاكمة بتهمة إهانته والمساس بهيبته.. عين مجلساً أعلى للصحافة يقوده أتباعه.. سمح مشروع دستوره بحبس الصحفيين بعد أن كان دستور 71 يحظر ذلك.. كانت الطامة الكبرى عندما قرر حلفاؤه حصار مدينة الإنتاج الإعلامى التى قرروا تعديل اسمها إلى مدينة الإنتاج الإسلامى. هذه ليست قائمة بأخطاء «مرسى»، وإلّا لكنا ذكّرناه أول ما ذكّرناه بمخططه الماكر لاختطاف الثورة وتكريس حكم الفرد، وذكّرناه أيضا بأنه لم يثأر لدماء الشهداء، وذكّرناه بسيناء التى تحولت فى عهده إلى قاعدة للأصوليين، وذكّـرناه بعلاقاته الملتبسة بالأمريكيين والإسرائيليين، وذكّرناه بفشل برنامج المائة يوم، وذكّرناه ببرنامج حكومته الاقتصادى الذى يعتمد على القروض ويعادى الفقراء، وذكّرناه باعتدائه على استقلال القضاء وانتقام مشروع دستوره من المحكمة الدستورية.. وذكّرناه وذكّرناه. فشل «مرسى» الأكبر أنه لم يستطع أن يوحد الأمة التى كلّف بقيادتها.. فى الشهر الماضى فقط كانت الأجواء مواتية تماماً.. عندما خرجت الخلافات داخل الجمعية التأسيسية إلى السطح، بادر بعقد الاجتماعات مع الفرقاء السياسيين.. استمع، لكنه بدلا من أن يتخذ قرارا يجمع به الشمل فاجأ الجميع بإعلان دستورى يضع به كل السلطات فى يده.. كان القرار بداية الكارثة.. استثار الشارع الثورى، وأمد خصومه المتربصين به بذخيرة كافية لخدش شرعيته، وأطلق شرارة المظاهرات والاعتصامات التى أصابت البلاد بالشلل.. أول أخطائه عندئذ كان الخطاب الذى ألقاه فى العشيرة التى التفت حوله عند قصر الاتحادية.. بعدها بأيام تجمع المعارضون حول القصر، وفى اليوم التالى وقعت الواقعة التى ألهبت المشاعر.. شنت جماعة الإخوان المسلمين هجوماً على اعتصام المعارضة السلمى، وسقط ضحايا من الجانبين.. ألقى مرسى بعدها خطاباً بالغ الانحياز، اتهم فيه المعارضة بالعمالة والانخراط فى مؤامرة دولية على الحكم، وأعلن أن بعض المأجورين ألقى القبض عليهم وأنهم اعترفوا، لكن المفاجأة كانت إفراج النيابة عن كل المحتجزين. لم يكن الخطير فى الخطاب هو تزوير الاتهام.. الخطير أن الخطاب فتح الباب واسعاً أمام عشيرة الرئيس لإطلاق تهديدات بساعة الصفر وتقديم ألوف الشهداء واستهداف الأقباط وكنيستهم، بزعم أنهم كانوا عماد المظاهرات المعادية.. أيقظ هذا الهراء الفتنة بين عنصرى الأمة.. فى هذا الجو المحموم، تضاعف الاستقطاب الحاد بسبب طرح مشروع الدستور للاستفتاء بعد اجتماع خادع لما سمى «الحوار الوطنى»، اقتصر على مريدى الرئيس.. ثم زاد الوضع توتراً بعد صدور قرارات مرتبكة من الرئاسة، لعل أغباها قرار زيادة الأسعار والضرائب الذى تم التراجع عنه بعد ساعات. بدا التخبط فى القمة واضحاً عندما دعا وزير الدفاع جميع الأطراف السياسية للاجتماع فى ضيافته.. وبعد سلسلة من تصريحات التأكيد والنفى سحبت القوات المسلحة الدعوة، بحجة أن رد الفعل لم يكن على النحو المرجو.. الحقيقة أن خلافاً دبَّ بين وزارة الدفاع والرئاسة، التى ساورتها الشكوك فى أن القوات المسلحة سحبت من تحتها البساط وتصدت هى للحوار الوطنى بعد فشل الحوار الرسمى الذى رعاه الرئيس.. سواء كان الأمر على هذا النحو أو ذاك فقد أجرى الاستفتاء.. ورغم أن نتائجه الأولية بدأت فى الظهور فى الوقت الذى يكتب فيه هذا المقال، فإن النتائج مهما كانت ليست على هذا القدر من الأهمية.. الأهم أن الاستفتاء عمَّق من الفالق الذى يقول الأستاذ هيكل إنه شق الأمة.. مصر أصبحت ضحية صراع حاسم على الهوية.. مصر أصبحت مصرين: مصر الإسلامية، ومصر المدنية. «مرسى» ليس مؤهلاً لرأب هذا الصدع، لأن قامته ليست على مستوى المسؤولية، لأنه ينتمى إلى فريق ويعادى الآخر، وكلما زاد الصراع احتداما لاذ بحضن العشيرة.. بعد الاستفتاء سيلتهب الصراع أكثر فأكثر سواء كانت النتيجة بـ«لا» أو بـ«نعم».. سينادى كثيرون بأنه لا يمكن لبلد أن يؤسس لدولة الثورة سوى بتوافقٍ بين الفصائل التى قامت بها، لكن «مرسى» سيستلهم الوحى من المقطم ويبدأ فى المناورة.. الأرجح أنه سيعد، مرة أخرى، بحكومة ائتلاف وطنى، ثم ينكث مرة أخرى بالعهد ويكتفى بإجراء تعديل وزارى محدود. عندما تسد كل السبل أمام الصراع الدائر وتفشل كل الأطراف فى مد الجسور وتبدأ تباشير الاقتتال فى الظهور، سيتطلع كثيرون ممن هتفوا على مدى 18 شهراً بسقوط حكم العسكر إلى عبدالفتاح السيسى، رجل الجيش القوى، أن يحكم العسكر مصر مرة أخرى فلن يعنى هذا إلاّ أن مصر تعود مرة أخرى إلى ما دون درجة الصفر، لكنه فى غياب قيادة فاعلة يثق بها الجميع فبإمكان «السيسى» أن يلقى طوق النجاة إذا ما وجه دعوة جادة هذه المرة للجميع والرئيس فى مقدمتهم حتى يتداولوا فى كيفية تفادى الحريق. أمس الأول، شبت نيران الفوضى فى حزب الوفد، وقبلها فى مقار الحرية والعدالة.. ولكن، انتبهوا، الحريق الآن يوشك أن يشتعل فى مصر كلها.

المصرى اليوم​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

*عــاجل من مركز ابن خلدون ويفجر مفاجأة عن نتيجة الاستفتاءمنذ 49 دقايق  

كتب - فادي محمد:

أصدر مركز ''ابن خلدون للدراسات الإنمائية'' نتيجة للاستفتاء بشكل موازي لما أجري، السبت، في نفس يوم الاستفتاء الرسمي على مشروع الدستور الجديد، وكانت نتيجة الاستفتاء 60 % بـ''لا''، و30% بـ''نعم''، فيما قاطع الاستفتاء 8.8%، و 1.2 % أبطلوا أصواتهم.

وأكد المركز أنه برغم تحفظه على مراقبة عملية التصويت لاعتبارها باطل مبني على باطل، كان الهدف من إجراء الاستفتاء الموازي هو الوقوف بالمرصاد لأي محاولات تزوير قد تحدث من جانب من بيدهم إدارة عملية التصويت نظرًا لتحيزهم الواضح لتمرير هذا الدستور بشكل يظهر جليًا في طريقة صياغته والتعجل في إصداره وإرباك مصر والمصريين بإصرارهم على سرعة تنفيذ عملية الاستفتاء في ظروف يعاني فيها الوطن من التشرذم والانقسام بسبب القرارات الغير حكيمة للسيد الرئيس ومن حوله.

في هذا الشأن، قالت داليا زيادة - المدير التنفيذي لمركز ابن خلدون - إن الاستفتاء الموازي قام بتنفيذه مجموعة من الباحثين المدربين تحت إشراف وتنسيق عدد من المنظمات والجمعيات الشريكة لمركز ابن خلدون في 10 محافظة تمثل كافة قطاعات الجمهورية (القطاع الشمالي والدلتا والقاهرة الكبرى ومدن القناة وغرب مصر وشمال الصعيد وجنوب الصعيد) على عينة ممثلة تم اختيارها بشكل علمي لتراعي التنوع الديموغرافي للمجتمع المصري''.

وأضافت: ''لم نرد أن نشارك في تمثيلية الاستفتاء كمراقبين، لهذا ابتكرنا فكرة الاستفتاء الموازي لنحمي المصريين من أي محاولات تزوير ونعطيهم ميزة إضافة خيار ثالث وهو العمل على دستور بديل وهو الأمر الذي رحب به قطاع كبير من العينة''.

ومن المعرف أن الاستفتاء الموازي هو طريقة متبعة في الانتخابات الأمريكية و استخدمت في مصر أول مره في الاستفتاء على الدستور الجديد أمس؛ حيث يقوم المراقبون بسؤال المصوتين على الدستور فور خروجهم من اللجان وعمل عينه ممثله لكل أطياف المصوتين ومن المفترض أن تكون النتيجة قريبة من النتيجة الأصلية.​*


----------



## مونيكا 57 (16 ديسمبر 2012)

​


----------



## بايبل333 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*



			اسيوط مات فيها 55 طفل بسبب الاهمال و صوتب الاغلبيه لنعم 

سوهاج فقدت الحسيني ابو ضيف علي يد ميليشيات الاخوان و صوتت الاغلبيه بنعم 

اسوان اللي اغلبها نوبيين و مسيحين الغير مذكورين في الدستور صوتت الأغلبيه بنعم 

سيناء بقى المعجزة الرهيبة .الدستور لم يأتى فيه سيرة عن السياحة خالص و صوتت بنعم ....
.
 يبقى اوعى ابدا تستعجب لما تعرف ان المنوفية بلد المليون شفيق صوتت بنعم 

أقول لك حاجة ...ال 12 مليون و نصف بتوع شفيق صوتوا بنعم ...
.
 و ال 7 مليون انصار البرادعى و حمدين و ابو الفتوح صوتوا بنعم ....

 المسيحيين وعدد من لهم حق التصويت حوالى 7 مليون صوتوا بنعم ......

 لا و ايه كل اللى كانوا مقاطعين الرياسة صوتوا بنعم ......
		
أنقر للتوسيع...


** آية 4 :- الذين فيهم اله هذا الدهر قد أعمى أذهان غير المؤمنين لئلا  تضيء لهم إنارة إنجيل مجد المسيح الذي هو صورة الله. 
*


*ابليس اعمى يا استاذ صوت 
*
*ممكن انا اكون صوت على الدستور 
*


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*واحد اتحشر في زحمة المرور فلقى واحد بيخبطّله على شباك السيارة فتح الشباك و سأله: عايز ايه ؟
 .
قاله : الرئيس خطفوه و الفدية 5 مليون دولار و لو الفدية مااتدفعتش .. الخاطفين هددوا يدلقوا عليه بنزين و يولعوا فيه..واحنا بنجمع تبرعات .. تحب تشارك ؟
 .
 الرجل سأل: و في المتوسط الناس بتتبرع بكام ؟
 .

الرجل الثاني : من 5 الى 10 لتر بنزين *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت مبادرة الإنقاذ الطائفى المبكر عن الحشد لمسيرة حاشدة من دوران شبرا إلى ميدان التحرير الثلاثاء المقبل لرفض نتيجة الاستفتاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*غزلان: ندعو صباحى والبرادعى للجلوس مع مرشد الإخوان فى حوار وطنى*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد الروائى بهاء طاهر، أنه لم يحدث فى تاريخ مصر أو دول العالم الثالث، إن تم تقديم استفتاء من السلطة للشعب، وجاءت نتيجته بالرفض، نظرا لأن الاستفتاء ثقافة كبيرة وله آليات ليست لدينا فى مصر خلال المرحلة الحالية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*محسوب: جبهة الإنقاذ ترتكب خطأ سياسياً بالتشكيك فى نتيجة الاستقاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*عضو بجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى: من يقبل الجلوس مع "الاخوان" سيكون منافقا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*تعقد القوى المدنية والثورية مؤتمرا صحفيا ظهر اليوم الاثنين، بمقر حركة شباب من أجل العدالة للإعلان عن تفاصيل مليونية الثلاثاء.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*عضو بجبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى: من يقبل الجلوس مع "الاخوان" سيكون منافقا*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*عبد الحميد: 120 شكوى بانتحال أشخاص لصفة قضاة فى عدد من اللجان*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال محمد دماطى، مدير وحدة دعم الانتخابات بالمجلس القومى لحقوق الإنسان، إنه كان الأجدر أن يحافظ المستشار حسام الغريانى، على مكانته وأن يترك رئاسة المجلس الأعلى لحقوق الإنسان قبل الاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور خالد سعيد المتحدث باسم الجبهة السلفية، إن التيار الشعبى وجبهة الإنقاذ، لم يتعاملوا مع الأزمات التى حاصرت البلاد، وآخرها أزمة الشيخ المحلاوى، بالإضافة إلى تحالفهم مع الفلول.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*اليوم.. اجتماع طارئ لقضاة مجلس الدولة حول الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*تستقبل السفارات والقنصليات المصرية، فى الخارج المشاركين فى الاستفتاء على الدستور، والذى يبدأ من الساعة الثامنة صباحاً، وحتى الساعة الثامنة مساء، لليوم الأخير.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*ألمانيا تؤجل خطة إعفاء مصر من 240 مليون يورو دينا بسبب الوضع الحالى

أعرب وزير التنمية الألمانى ديرك نيبل عن تخوفه من دخول مصر فى ديكتاتورية جديدة تحت حكم الرئيس محمد مرسى والإخوان المسلمين، *


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال البرلمانى السابق والناشط السياسى الدكتور عمرو حمزاوى، إن الشارع المصرى منقسم، وأن الدستور يرفضه قطاع واسع من المجتمع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*أكد مات برادلى، محرر صحيفة "وول ستريت جورنال" لـ"اليوم السابع"، صحة ما صرح به القيادى الإخوانى جهاد الحداد، بشأن جلب مجموعة من الإخوان طابعة خاصة بهم لتوزيع بطاقات الاستفتاء فى الكويت، بعد تعطل طابعة السفارة الكويتية.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال الدكتور محمد البرادعى، مؤسس حزب الدستور، إن الفرصة الأخيرة لإلغاء الاستفتاء سىء السمعة، والدخول فى حوار لرأب الصدع، مازالت قائمة*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*فرز نتائج الاستفتاء للمصريين فى الخارج بحضور ممثلى الجاليات*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*صرح السفير على العشيرى مساعد وزير الخارجية للشئون القنصلية، بأن التصويت على الاستفتاء بالنسبة للمصريين بالخارج ينتهى اليوم الاثنين الموافق 17/12/2012 فى تمام الساعة الثامنة بالتوقيت المحلى لكل دولة.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*قال عمرو موسى، رئيس حزب المؤتمر وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ: "أردنا تغيير الأمور بالتصويت بلا والمشاركة فى الاستفتاء على الدستور الذى لم نشارك فى كتابته، لكن لو وضعت المعارضة فى هذا الموقف مرة أخرى أو أعلنت الحكومة إجراءات يراها أغلب الناس مضرة لمصر، مثل مشروع الدستور هذا، فإن رد فعل المعارضة سيكون أكثر صرامة".*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*الأنبا "أرميا" ينفى تصويته بـ"نعم" فى الاستفتاء على الدستور

تداولت بعض مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى، والمواقع الإلكترونية، أخبارًا بأن الأنبا "أرميا" الأسقف العام وسكرتير البابا شنودة الثالث، صوت بـ"نعم" فى الاستفتاء على الدستور*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *الأنبا "أرميا" ينفى تصويته بـ"نعم" فى الاستفتاء على الدستور*
> 
> *تداولت بعض مواقع التواصل الاجتماعى، والمواقع الإلكترونية، أخبارًا بأن الأنبا "أرميا" الأسقف العام وسكرتير البابا شنودة الثالث، صوت بـ"نعم" فى الاستفتاء على الدستور*


*يا اخوانا أنتبهوا بقى لجرجرتكم تجاه الأعماق*
*الدين لا علاقة له بالأستفتاء*
*حتى ولو حدث ان قال الرجل ( نعم )*
*هذه قناعاته الشخصية التى يجب أن تُحترم*
*والا توضع محل التكذيب والتصديق*
*هذه هى شروخ الأنقسامات التى يريدونها*
*حوار حول ديانة ومعتقد من قال (لا) ومن قال (نعم)*
*وعندما تسرى هذه الشروخ فى الحائط*
*سَهُلََ جداً هدمه على من فيه *
*وهذا مايريدونه لمصر*​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*يواصل المواطنون المصريون بفرنسا اليوم الاثنين عملية الإدلاء بأصواتهم فى الاستفتاء على نص الدستور الجديد للبلاد،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *يا اخوانا أنتبهوا بقى لجرجرتكم تجاه الأعماق*
> *الدين لا علاقة له بالأستفتاء*
> *حتى ولو حدث ان قال الرجل ( نعم )*
> *هذه قناعاته الشخصية التى يجب أن تُحترم*
> ...



*الامر وما فيه ان الاشاعه دى تم دسها فى عدة مواقع من باب جرجرة البسطاء ليتبعوا الانبا أرميا ويصوتوا بنعم وللتشكيك فى وحدة الكنيسه وأنها منقسمه فى رأيها وأن هناك من صوت وسيصوت بنعم
الامر لا يحتاج لمداراه فأصغر طفل فى مصر يعلم جيداااا ان المسيحيين سيصوتوا بلااااااا لدستور الاخوان
هذا رأى واضح وصريح ومعلل ولا يحتاج لاخفاءه خصوصا ان الدستور مش ظالم لفئة المسيحيين بس لكنه ظالم لفئااات كتييييير المسيحيين جزء منها
نفى الامر لا يعنى  ان الكنيسه متداخله فى السياسه لكن هو نفى الامر عن شخصه وهذا حقه*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*قررت اللجنة العليا للانتخابات أن يقوم رئيس كل لجنة فرعية مشكلة فى البعثات الدبلوماسية للمصريين بالخارج والتى تتولى الإشراف على عمليات الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور والتى تنتهى فى الثامنة من مساء اليوم بتوقيت الدولة الموجود بها كل بعثة بمباشرة عمليات فرز الأصوات.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*انطلق المؤتمر الصحفى لائتلاف "مراقبون من أجل الثورة" بمركز سواسية لحقوق الإنسان ومكافحة التمييز، بمشاركة أعضاء لجنة الحريات بنقابة المحامين، لعرض رصد الائتلاف ما تم خلال عملية الاستفتاء على الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدأت وحدات القوات المسلحة المكلفة بتأمين اللجان والمراكز الانتخابية بالعودة إلى مناطق تمركزها بعد تنفيذ المهمة المحددة المكلفة بها لمعاونة الشرطة المدنية فى تأمين المواطنين خلال الجولة الأولى لعملية الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*5 مسيرات لـ"الاتحادية" و"التحرير" غداً لرفض نتائج الاستفتاء*


----------



## oesi no (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*عبدالله بدر خد سنه مع الشغل فى سب الهام شاهين 
وغرامه 20 الف 
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

oesi no قال:


> *عبدالله بدر خد سنه مع الشغل فى سب الهام شاهين و غرامه 20 الف
> *​



خبر حلو
بس مستقل المده


----------



## حبو اعدائكم (17 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> خبر حلو
> بس مستقل المده


 مش لما يتنفز!! لسا هيطعن فيه و بعد كدا يطلع برائه--


----------



## بايبل333 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

> خبر حلو
> بس مستقل المده


هو مينفعش الحكم يتعكس 
20 سنة 
والف جنية غرامة


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*قوى ثورية تدعو للتظاهر غداً أمام مقر "العليا".. وتؤكد: الاستفتاء مزور*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*وجه الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء بقيام الأجهزة والهيئات التابعة للحكومة أولا بأول وعلى الفور بإحالة آية شكاوى أو ملاحظات ترد إليها بشأن المرحلة الأولى من الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور إلى اللجنة العليا المشرفة على الاستفتاء، باعتبارها الجهة الوحيدة المنوط بها التعامل مع كافة الوقائع التى تخص الاستفتاء.*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

> وجه  الدكتور هشام قنديل رئيس مجلس الوزراء بقيام الأجهزة والهيئات التابعة  للحكومة أولا بأول وعلى الفور بإحالة آية شكاوى أو ملاحظات ترد إليها بشأن  المرحلة الأولى من الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور إلى اللجنة العليا المشرفة  على الاستفتاء، باعتبارها الجهة الوحيدة المنوط بها التعامل مع كافة  الوقائع التى تخص الاستفتاء.



يا ديــــــــــــــــن النبى اى الحلاوة دى 
صحيت امتى


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*أمين عام حزب النور: ديننا وشرعنا لا يحثنا على التزوير

انتقد المهندس جلال مرة أمين عام حزب النور السلفى، اتهام التيار الإسلامى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بتزوير نتيجة المرحلة الأولى من استفتاء الدستور*


----------



## grges monir (17 ديسمبر 2012)

Dona Nabil قال:


> *أمين عام حزب النور: ديننا وشرعنا لا يحثنا على التزوير
> 
> انتقد المهندس جلال مرة أمين عام حزب النور السلفى، اتهام التيار الإسلامى وجماعة الإخوان المسلمين بتزوير نتيجة المرحلة الأولى من استفتاء الدستور*


مصدقك والهى
اصل  دى فى عرفكم اسمها التقية


----------



## مونيكا 57 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئاسة الجمهورية:سيتم تطبيق الدستور بنسبة51%موافقة


الإثنين, 17 ديسمبر 2012 16:18



ياسر علي


قال الدكتور ياسر علي، المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، إن مشروع الدستور الذي يجري عليه الاستفتاء حاليًا سيتم إقراره لو وافقت عليه "50%+1"أو أكثر من الناخبين.
وأضاف علي، في مؤتمر صحفي عصر اليوم الإثنين بقصر الاتحادية،: من الناحية القانونية، فإن الاستفتاءات والانتخابات يتم إقرارها بنسبة "50% +1" من إجمالي الأصوات الصحيحة للناخبين، إلا أنه أكد في الوقت نفسه أنه لو تطلب الأمر فتح مزيدًا من الحوار للوصول إلى توافق حول المواد الخلافية في الدستور فلا مانع.


الدستور ​*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*"العليا للانتخابات" تتسلم 1500 شكوى خاصة بمخالفات الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاشور: جبهة الإنقاذ ستجتمع بالمنظمات الحقوقية لبحث نتائج الاستفتاء

قال سامح عاشور نقيب المحامين، وعضو جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى، فى تغريدة له حسابه الشخصى بموقع التواصل الاجتماعى "تويتر": "إن جبهة الإنقاذ الوطنى قررت عقد اجتماع موسع اليوم الاثنين.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلنت منصة التحرير عن تنظيم اجتماع يجمع اللجان الشعبية والباعة بشارع قصر العينى فى تمام الساعة 12 من مساء اليوم، لتنظيم الميدان فى إطار الاستعداد لمليونية الغد.*


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*أعلن مصدر دبلوماسى مسئول، أن عدد المواطنين المصريين بالخارج الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم فى الاستفتاء على الدستور بلغ منذ بداية فتح مراكز الاقتراع ببعثات مصر الدبلوماسية بالخارج حتى اليوم، الاثنين، 215 ألفا و878 مواطنا.*


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2012)

استمارات الاستفتاء للرافضين للدستور فى طريق المطار على الارض .. الورق سليم ومختوم


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2012)

توافد أعضاء النيابة على نادي القضاة للمطالبة برحيل النائب العام


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2012)

حبس عبدالله بدر سنه مع الشغل وغرامه 20 الف جنيه لسبه الهام شاهين


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2012)

توافد أعضاء النيابة على نادي القضاة للمطالبة برحيل النائب العام

[YOUTUBE]CvfCAxfd2ZI[/YOUTUBE]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=CvfCAxfd2ZI


----------



## SALVATION (17 ديسمبر 2012)

حافظ أبوسعدة، رئيس المنظمة المصرية لحقوق الإنسان: رصدنا وجود صندوقين فى سوبر ماركت بأسوان​


----------



## SALVATION (17 ديسمبر 2012)

محمد ابو حامد : ​إلى مرسي
 و جماعته المحظورة / المحكمة_الدستورية
 هي من أشرف و أعظم الهيئات القضائية في مصر و العالم لن تستطيعوا تشويهها و لن نسمح لكم بذلك​​


----------



## SALVATION (17 ديسمبر 2012)

الأيوبي: النائب العام يرهن استقالته بإقرار الدستور.. وقبول رئيس الجمهورية لها​


----------



## SALVATION (17 ديسمبر 2012)

​الوطن | مصادر: النائب_العام
 أبلغ وفد النيابة نيته تقديم استقالته بشرط موافقة الشعب على الدستور​​


----------



## SALVATION (17 ديسمبر 2012)

الوطن | التيار_الشعبي​بالمنوفية ينظم غرفتي مراقبة للاستفتاء.. ومسيرة ترفع شعار "لا لدستور الدم"​​​


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2012)

الاستفتاء *باطل* بحكم الغريانى 
 [YOUTUBE]HtKopb1EzFY[/YOUTUBE]
http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtKopb1EzFY
*معرفش الفيديوهات لا تظهر فى مواضيعى*


----------



## SALVATION (17 ديسمبر 2012)

​محمد ابو حامد :​​​
يجب العمل على إنهاء محاصرة  المحكمة_الدستورية
 من بلطجية و فلول مرسي الإخوان
 تنتقم من المحكمة لأنها تمثل سيادة القانون والدستور 
 ​


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2012)

كارثة جديدة ......... 
يؤكد: العقيد عمر عفيفي 
 عقيد الشرطة السابق
*
 الوضع الحالي بالبنك المركزي الآن فوضى وإن قيادات الإخوان تتوافد على البنك بالتعاون مع العاملين "الإخوانجية" للاستيلاء على ثروة مصر والاحتياطي المصري من الذهب وتلفيق قضايا لفاروق العقدة - رئيس البنك المركزي - لتهديده بالسكوت عن استيلاء الحكومة على أموال المودعين".
وقال "إن الاجتماع الذي تم بين الرئيس مرسي ورئيس مجلس الوزراء ووزير المالية، ليس من أجل بحث الأوضاع الاقتصادية الراهنة وإنما لبحث الاستيلاء على أموال المصريين بالبنوك واستخدامها في أغراضهم الخاصة خاصة حشد الانتخابات".
وقال عفيفي من خلال صفحته على موقع التواصل الاجتماعي "فيس بوك": "إن حكومة قنديل "لهفت" ودايع المصريين الغلابة اللي في البنوك وأجبرت البنوك على شراء أذون خزانة ولم ولن تسددها، وإن 65 % من أموال الودائع الموجودة بالبنوك "طارت رسمي"، مؤكدًا أنهم مازالوا يضغطون على محافظ البنك المركزي ورؤساء مجالس إدارات البنوك.
ويطالب المصرين بالنزول الفوري لحماية وكلاء النيابة الشرفاء المعتصمين أمام مكتب النائب العام وحراسة الأموال الموجودة بالبنوك والبنك المركزي.*


----------



## SALVATION (17 ديسمبر 2012)

أحد مؤسسي «الجنائية الدولية»: «مرسى» متهم تماما بنفس الاتهامات التى وجهت لـ«مبارك» ويجب أن يقدم للمحاكمة​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*




* 
*أعلن نادي قضاة مجلس الدولة انسحابه من الإشراف  على استفتاء مشروع  الدستور ومقاطعته بعد خداع رئاسة الجمهورية لهم وعدم  وفائها بالوعود التي  أعلنوا التزامهم بها والتي كان مجلس إدراة نادي قضاة  مجلس الدولة قد حددها  للإشراف على الاسفتاء، مشيرين إلى أن الرئاسة لم تفي  بما تعهدوا به في  التأمين على حياة القضاة من أي إعتداءات عليهم أثناء  الإشراف على المرحلة  الأولى للاستفتاء.*

*وأكد البيان الذي ألقاه قضاة نادي مجلس الدولة بأن الرئاسة لم تلتزم   أيضا بفك حصار المحكمة الدستورية بل أنها تعاون الحصار من كافة جوانبه   بإرهاب القضاة والتعدي عليهم لفظيا بأقذع الألفاظ تحت مرئى ومسمع الجهات   المسئولة حتى أنهم أكدوا أنهم لا يستطيعون فعل أي شيء رغم أنه لا يمكن لأحد   أن يبرر هذا الفعل البغيض وبالتالي فإن رئاسة الجمهورية نقضت وعودها .*

*وأضاف النادي في بيانه أن مجلس الإدارة تبين له بعد أن صار الاستفتاء   واقعا بعد افتاء المبررين للرئاسة بعدم جواز مد الوقت المقرر في المادة 60   من الإعلان الدستوري الأول، وجد مجلس الإدارة أن جميع المواطنين في حاجة   ماسة للإشراف على الاستفتاء حتى لا تترك الساحة لغير القضاة دون إنتظار أي   أجر .*


​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو موسى يدعو القضاة الممتنعين إلى العودة للرقابة على الاستفتاء*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*ردا على دعوة أبو إسماعيل للصلاة بـ القائد إبراهيم .. كفاية سنحضّر له الكثير من المفاجآت.. و6 أبريل نحمل مرسى مسئولية ما سيحدث..
* *2012-12-17 19:10:47​* *3
* *




* *ردا على دعوة "أبو إسماعيل" للصلاة بـ"القائد إبراهيم"..  "كفاية": سنحضّر له الكثير من المفاجآت.. و6 أبريل: نحمل مرسى مسئولية ما  سيحدث.. القسطاوى: الإخوان يحاولوا السيطرة على ميدان الثورة بالإسكندرية
* *  تعليقا على دعوة الشيخ حازم صلاح أبو إسماعيل، كبار  الشيوخ والعلماء، والشباب المصرى، إلى صلاة الجمعة القادمة بمسجد القائد  إبراهيم بالإسكندرية، أعلنت عدد من القوى الثورية والمدنية بالإسكندرية عن  استعدادها لمقابلته بعدة مفاجآت.
* *حركة كفاية بالإسكندرية علقت عبر صفحتها الرسمية بموقع  التواصل الاجتماعي "الفيس بوك" بالقول: "حركة كفاية بالإسكندرية ترحب بأبو  إسماعيل وأولاده.. نحن فى انتظارك وسنحضر لك الكثير من المفاجآت".
* *كما قام بعض النشطاء السياسيين بالدعوة على موقع التواصل  الاجتماعي "الفيس بوك" كافة القوى الثورية والوطنية بالإسكندرية للمشاركة  فى التظاهر أمام مسجد القائد إبراهيم الجمعة القادمة تحت عنوان  "الإسكندرانية مش بيخافوا".
* *محمود الخطيب – المتحدث الإعلامى باسم حركة 6 إبريل  بالإسكندرية - حمّل محمد مرسى ووزير الداخلية مسئولية ما سوف يحدث يوم  الجمعة القادم بمسجد القائد إبراهيم، مستنكرا دعوات الشيخ حازم أبو إسماعيل  أنصاره للصلاة بالقائد إبراهيم الجمعة القادم تحت مسمى "تعليم الملحدين  الأدب"، مشيرا إلى أنه يريد تأديب الثوار على ثورتهم ضد استخدام المساجد فى  الترويج للتصويت بنعم، فى الدستور واستخدام المساجد فى السياسية.
* *بدوره، قال إيهاب القسطاوى – عضو الائتلاف المدنى  الديمقراطى - إن القائد إبراهيم الذى يحاول الإخوان المسلمون وتيارات  الإسلام السياسى السيطرة علية والاستيلاء عليه هو ميدان الثورة  بالإسكندرية، وتابع: "لو فوجئنا بالشيخ أحمد المحلاوى يقيم الصلاة بالقائد  إبراهيم فسوف نصلى بالشارع ولن نصلى وراءه".
* *محمد سعد – مؤسس الجبهة الشعبية لمناهضة أخونة مصر  بالإسكندرية – أكد على أن حازم أبو إسماعيل حصل على الضوء الأخضر من مؤسسة  الرئاسة، مما جعله يتجرأ على مؤسسات الدولة، مشيرا إلى وجود خطة ممنهجة  لإهدار دولة القانون، وإحلال جلسات "المصاطب" بدلا منها.
* *




*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل حشود أمنية أمام الأميرية بعد ورود معلومات عن نية مجهولين سرقة أوراق الاستفتاء*
​


----------



## Dona Nabil (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو الشوبكى: تلقينا تهديدات بإفشال مؤتمر رفض الدستور بإمبابة*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*
مصراوى ينشر نص التحقيقات مع الحارس الشخصى لخيرت الشاطر

 



                 المهندس خيرت الشاطر نائب المرشد العام لجماعة الإخوان المسلمين    

 12/17/2012 6
	

	
	
		
		

		
		
	


	




00 PM
كتب ـ أحمد أبو النجا: 
كشفت تحقيقات نيابة القاهرة الجديدة برئاسة وائل الدردير، حصل مصراوي، على   نسخه منها، عن تفاصيل مثيرة فى واقعة الفبض على الحارس الشخصى الذى ظهر فى   صور صحفية وهو يؤمن خيرت الشاطر القيادي بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين، وضبط   وبحوزته سلاح نارى و7 طلقات نارية خلال تواجده في لجنة مركز شباب التجمع   الأول بالقاهرة الجديدة للتصويت على الدستور .
وانكر المتهم أمام  النيابة اعترافه بمحضر المباحث من انه  الحارس الشخصي لرجل الاعمال خيرت  الشاطر قيادي جماعة الاخوان المسلمين وأن  جماعة الاخوان المسلمين ارسلته  للاشراف على اللجان الانتخابية على  الدستور الجديد المتهم أنكر تماما  الاعترافات التفصيلية التى أدلى بها فى  محضر الشرطة فور القبض عليه, و فيما  يلي نص التحقيقات.
س - ما اسمك وسنك ومهنتك؟
ج ـ خليل أسامة محمد 22 سنة، طالب مفصول من إحدى كليات الهندسة الخاصة.
س - هل يخصك السلاح والزخيرة المضبوطين خلال القبض عليك؟
ج - نعم
س - من أين حصلت عليه؟
ج ـ إنه سلاح مرخص يخص عقيد جيش متقاعد يدعى ممدوح السيد أحمد
س - ولماذا كان بحوزتك؟
ج - العقيد المتفاعد صاحب شركة خاصة وأنا حارس شخصى له، وقد منحنى السلاح قبل القبض على بثلاث أيام حتى أذهب به إلى شركة الصيانة.
س - إذا كنت أخذته بغرض الصيانة، فلماذا كنت تحمل ذخيرة حية خاصة بذات السلاح؟
ج - لقد أخذته كما هو ولم أهتم بمعرفة إذا كان به زخيرة من عدمه لأنى لن أستخدمه.
س - ماهى صلتك برجل الأعمال خيرت الشاطر؟
ج ـ أنا لا أعرفه ولا يوجد صلة لى به.
س - ولماذا ذكرت فى التحقيق أنك حارسه الشخصي؟
ج - لست حارس الشاطر، ولكنى أعمل فى قطاع السمسرة والمقاولات وحارس شخصي للعميد المتقاعد الذى ذكرته.
س:- وما هى صلتك بجماعة الإخوان المسلمين؟
ج - ليس له صلة بالجماعة.
س - ولماذا ذكرت فى محضر الشرطة أنك كنت مكلف من قبل جماعة الإخوان لمتابعة سير عملية التصويت؟
ج - لم أقل هذا..وكنت ذاهبا للإدلاء بصوتى فى تلك اللجنة.
وعرض المحقق الصورة الصحفية على المتهم وسأله :- أليست هذه صورتك وانت تحرس الشاطر؟
ج - هذه ليست صورتى.
س  - ولكنك تظهر فى الصورة بنفس الهيئة والملابس التى  قبض عليك بها وكأنك  تركت الشاطر ثم فى مدينة نصر، ثم اتجهت مباشرة للقاهرة  الجديدة أليس هذه  صحيح؟.
ج - هذه ليست صورتى.
واكتشفت النيابة العامة  احتواء تليفون المتهم على شرائح  اتصال إحداهما لشركة مصرية، والثانى تابع  لشركة فى غزة، بالإضافة إلى وجود  صور للمتهم وهو برفقة بعض الشهداء  الفلسطينيين قبل استشهادهم، وصور أخرى  ملثم فيها ويحمل سلاح ويضع شارة  انتماء إلى كتائب القسام، وصور له  ولوالدته وشقيقته خلال تحركهم فى الانفاق  إلى غزة، وصورة له فى منزله  بمدينة الرحاب وهو يحمل السلاح.، وواجهت  النيابة المتهم بهذه الصور كل  واحدة على حدة.
وأجاب المتهم : إن  الصور التى بها ملثمين لا تخصني وأنما  هى صور أنزلتها من على الإنترنت،  وصورى مع الشهداء تركيب بالفوتوشوب،  والصورة التى فى منزلى أيضا مركبة على  برامج الكمبيروتر وحقاً أنى  اللتقطها فى المنزل لكن لم يكن معى سلاح، وأنا  قمت بتركيب الصورة.
وتابع المتهم قائلاً :'' أما الصورة التى لى مع  أمى وأختى  فهى صحيحى اتخذت لنا خلال انتقالنا إلى غزة لتقديم مساعدات إلى  أهلها،  وسبق وسافرت إلى غزة عام 2008 برفقة جمعية خيرية ''تدعى مصر  للجميع''، وهى  جمعية تقدم المساعدات الطبية للمنكوبين'' .
س - ما مبررك لحمل خط تليفون يتبع لشركة فى غزة ؟
ج: إنه هدية من صديق فلسطينى منحه لى حتى أتمكن من الإطمئنان على باقى أصدقائنا هناك.
كانت  نيابة القاهرة الجديدة برئاسة المستشار وائل  الدرديرى، قد أمرت بحبس  الحارس الخاص بالمهندس خيرت الشاطر النائب الأول  للمرشد العام لجماعة  الإخوان المسلمين، أربعة أيام على ذمة التحقيقات، بعد  أن وجهت له النيابة  تهمة حيازة سلاح بدون ترخيص.


مصراوى


* ​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*رئاسة الجمهورية:سيتم تطبيق الدستور بنسبة51%موافقة
	   	قال الدكتور ياسر علي، المتحدث الرسمي باسم رئاسة الجمهورية، إن مشروع  الدستور الذي يجري عليه الاستفتاء حاليًا سيتم إقراره لو وافقت عليه  "50%+1"أو أكثر من الناخبين.
	وأضاف علي، في مؤتمر صحفي عصر اليوم الإثنين بقصر الاتحادية،: من الناحية  القانونية، فإن الاستفتاءات والانتخابات يتم إقرارها بنسبة "50% +1" من  إجمالي الأصوات الصحيحة للناخبين، إلا أنه أكد في الوقت نفسه أنه لو تطلب  الأمر فتح مزيدًا من الحوار للوصول إلى توافق حول المواد الخلافية في  الدستور فلا مانع.
* *
	الدستور   **

 شاهد الموضوع الأصلي من هنا
* *عااااجل من رئاسه الجمهوريه 
*​


----------



## بايبل333 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

> *رئاسة الجمهورية:سيتم تطبيق الدستور بنسبة51%موافقة*



فعلا كنتم جرة وطلعتوا برة 
ينفع دستور فى العام نصف الشعب موافق علية والنصف الثانى ليس موافق علية .؟


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2012)

عاجل/ قضاة مجلس الدولة انسحبوا من النص التاني من الاشراف علي الاستغباء/الاستفتاء


----------



## النهيسى (17 ديسمبر 2012)

مني الشاذلي مرسى خدعنا بمكر معاوية وعمرو بن العاص 
[YOUTUBE]4ae3pIFf-Qk[/YOUTUBE]http://www.youtube.com/watch?feature=player_embedded&v=4ae3pIFf-Qk


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*فاروق العقده إفلاس مصر قريباا جدا على يد الاخوان ... وقدمت استقالتى حتى لايتهمونى بالفساد المالى للبنك المركزى*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*يتم الان الاعتداء على مسيرة تابعة لحزب الدستور من قبل شباب الاخوان المسلمين فى محافظة بنى سويف*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *فاروق العقده إفلاس مصر قريباا جدا على يد الاخوان ... وقدمت استقالتى حتى لايتهمونى بالفساد المالى للبنك المركزى*​


*عايز مصدر الخبر دة لأنه مهم جداً*
*وأوعى تقولى فيس أبوس رجلك *​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*استقالة النائب العام طلعت عبد الله*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*نفى نضال الأعسر وكيل محافظ البنك المركزي اليوم  الاثنين ما تردد فى بعض وسائل الإعلام عن تقدم الدكتور فاروق العقدة محافظ  البنك باستقالته إلى الرئيس محمد مرسي خلال لقائه أمس الأحد.*


----------



## apostle.paul (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*عاجل المتحدث باسم النيابة العامة : النائب العام سيتقدم بطلب استقالة إلى المجلس الأعلى للقضاء*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

> *استقالة النائب العام طلعت عبد الله*



المصدر يا استاذنا


----------



## apostle.paul (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*استقال فعلا على كل القنوات الان
*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> المصدر يا استاذنا



* عاجل المتحدث باسم النيابة العامة : النائب العام سيتقدم بطلب استقالة إلى المجلس الأعلى للقضاء

 





*​


----------



## بايبل333 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*يا جماعة رجاء ذكر المصدر 
الواحد مصيرانة بتروح وتيجى 
حرام 
انا بوقف قلب البيت عليكم 

*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *عايز مصدر الخبر دة لأنه مهم جداً*
> *وأوعى تقولى فيس أبوس رجلك *​




* في مصدر بس مش لاقي الفيديو
القرموطي في برنامج مانشيت 
*​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2012)

apostle.paul قال:


> *استقال فعلا على كل القنوات الان*


*ضربة قووووية من النيابة لـ " ميسى "*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> المصدر يا استاذنا



*على قناة اون تى فى الان وتاكيد الخبر من رئيس استئناف اسيوط*


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2012)

الاستقاله  يوم 23 

والنيابات لسه معلقه العمل  لغايه لما يمشى 
​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*                  "نعم" للدستور وموافقة "مرسي"          

                                                             "الوفد" تنفرد بشروط النائب العام للرحيل                           




*
* 




                                   المستشار طلعت ابراهيم​ *​* 
                                                                          كتبت ـ نرمين عشرة                                              الأثنين , 17 ديسمبر 2012 18:08              
               أعلن عدد من فريق النيابة العامة الذين تفاوضوا مع النائب العام  المستشار  طلعت إبراهيم، لمطالبته بالرحيل أن "إبراهيم" وضع شرطين أساسيين  لتلبية  مطلب أعضاء النيابة بتقديم استقالته والرحيل أولهما أن تكون نتيجة   الاستفتاء على مشروع الدستور بعد انتهاء المرحلة الثانية هى "نعم".
        وأكدت مصادر داخل فريق المفاوضين اعتبارهم الشرط الأول دعوة لتزوير  نتيجة  الاستفتاء وخروجها بـ "نعم" حتى يرحل النائب العام عن منصبه.
    وذكرت المصادر فى تصريحات خاصة لـ"بوابة الوفد" أن الشرط الثانى لاستقالة   النائب العام هو قبول الدكتور محمد مرسى رئيس الجمهورية لاستقالته وعدم   رفضها أو إرجاء البت فيها.
    ورفض أعضاء النيابة العامة شرطي النائب العام للاستقالة وأعلنوا استمرار محاصرة مكتبه بدار القضاء العالى حتى يرحل تمامًا.
*​


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*تأكيد إستقالة النائب العام بعد الإستفتاء . وتعليق العمل بالنيابات حتى تفعيل الإستقالة وعودة النائب العام الى منصته . وفرحة عارمة بين أعضاء النيابة *


----------



## صوت صارخ (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*اليوم السابع: مجهولون يعتدون على مسيرة شباب الثورة بالسويس لرفض الدستور*


----------



## بايبل333 (17 ديسمبر 2012)

> *"نعم" للدستور وموافقة "مرسي"
> 
> "الوفد" تنفرد بشروط النائب العام للرحيل
> 
> ...



هههههههههههههههههه
اعتقد كلام فاضى من الوفد علشان تكون فرصة بان يجعلوا الشعب بكلمة لا
لعبة من الوفد 
طيب واى مصادر الوفد .؟


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*نتيجه الاستفتاء بلبنان    2012-12-17 21:52:33        







          أسفرت نتيجة التصويت على مشروع الدستور الجديد في لبنان عن رفض 174 مصريا  للمشروع بنسبة 1ر65 \% من إجمالي عدد الأصوات الصحيحة، بينما وافق 90 مصريا  بنسبة 7ر33 \% على المشروع في نهاية أعمال التصويت، التي استغرقت حوالي  ستة أيام اعتبارا من الأربعاء الماضي وحتى اليوم الإثنين.      وصرح سفير مصر لدى لبنان أشرف حمدي بأن عدد المصريين الذين أدلوا بأصواتهم  في الاستفتاء بلغ 267 مصريا من إجمالي المسجلين في الكشوف الانتخابية،  والبالغ عددهم 709، وكانت هناك 3 أصوات باطلة.      وأضاف أن نسبة المشاركة حوالي 7ر37 \% .. مشيرا إلى أنه تم إبلاغ وزارة  الخارجية بنتيجة التصوي




​**





بحبك يا لبنان ​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

بايبل333 قال:


> هههههههههههههههههه
> اعتقد كلام فاضى من الوفد علشان تكون فرصة بان يجعلوا الشعب بكلمة لا
> لعبة من الوفد
> طيب واى مصادر الوفد .؟




*اسالهم :blush2:

 بس تقدر تقولي ليه أجل استقالتله لبعد الاستفتاء ؟
*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*الفيديو اللي فيه ترشيحات الحريه والعداله 
بعد استقاله فاروق العقده 
*


[YOUTUBE]OLdIADlQZdc[/YOUTUBE]​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

كلنا خالد سعيد​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*2012-12-17 22:10:15        




جيل  من القضاة والنيابه يتمسك بحماية مهنته وشرفها.تحية لرجال وشباب نيابة  مصر..وتحيه للمستشار طلعت الذي ادرك 
مبكراان التباطؤ لن يفيد واستقال.​ 
    تويتر  


هي جميله اسماعيل مش عارفه تكتب  مبكراً ؟

​*


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2012)




----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2012)

شاهد ماذا كتب البرادعي على تويتر الان عن تقديم النائب العلم لاستقالته !!!
 2012-12-17 22:22:03    1 
​ 
كل التقدير والعرفان لأعضاء النيابة العامة في موقفهم الصلب مع الشرعية وإستقلال القضاء. ويظل الحق فوق القوة​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2012)

!! Coptic Lion !! قال:


> *اسالهم :blush2:*​
> *بس تقدر تقولي ليه أجل استقالتله لبعد الاستفتاء ؟*​


*مش مأجلها ياجماعة*
*دة ميعاد أقرب جلسة لنظر طلبه *​


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*73.4% نسبة رفض مشروع الدستور بين المصريين فى اليونان*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*أفادت أنباء أن وزارة الداخلية تتجه لطلب القبض على الشيخ حازم صلاح ابو  اسماعيل المرشح السابق للرئاسة، بناءا علي تحركات انصاره  خلال الفترة  الأخيرة في الشارع والاتهامات الإعلامية له بالتورط في الهجوم على مقر حزب  الوفد .             من جهتها، استنكرت حملة ابواسماعيل هذا الاتجاه من قبل الداخلية، مؤكدين  وقوفهم ورائه وعدم السماح لاى جهه بمساسه او الاقتراب منه تحت دعوى البلطجة  السياسية .             وأكد جمال صابر منسق لازم حازم ان انصار الشيخ حازم ابو اسماعيل ان الحديث  عن اعتقال الشيخ حازم امر غير مسئول ولن نسمح للداخلية او اى قوة فى مصر  بإعادة إنتاج القمع الذي ثار الشعب ضده او المساس بالشيخ حازم.             وأضاف صابر اننا نحذر الداخلية فى البداية كما انه سيكون لدينا تحركات  اخرى لمواجهة ما يقوم بها انصار النظام السابق وعلى راسهم الاعلام الذى  ينتمى للفلول وزبانية الحزب الوطنى، واوضح صابر اننا سنتحرك على مستوى واسع  خلال الايام المقبلة لمواجهة الفزاعات الاعلامية التى تريد عدم الاستقرار  فى البلاد.             من جانبه، قال حازم خاطر منسق ائتلاف الدفاع عن الشريعة اننا نحترم القضاء  ولن نخرج عن حدود الديمقراطية نافيا وجود أي ادلة موثقة ضد الشيخ كما ان  الشيخ حازم لم يثبت عنه اى تهم او جرائم او حتى اشتراكه فيها.             وأشار خاطر الى ان هناك فارق كبير بين ما يفعله الشيخ حازم ابواسماعيل وما  يفعله اخرون مثل البرادعى وصباحى الذين يحاولون نشر الفوضى فى البلاد.
* *



*​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*        قال الشيخ صفوت حجازي، الداعية الإسلامي، إنه لا يرى شجاعة في استقالة  النائب العام، المستشار طلعت إبراهيم، مؤكدا عدم حق القضاة والنيابة العامة  في الإضراب والاعتصام.      وأوضح حجازي، في حديثه لبرنامج "آخر النهار" على فضائية "النهار"، أن  "الاستقالة ليست خطوة شجاعة، وإضراب القضاة وأعضاء النيابة جريمة يعاقب  عليها القانون، لأن مهمتهم حماية القانون، والاعتصام له شروط".      وأشار إلى الضغوط التي تعرض لها النائب العام من أجل تقديم استقالته،  مطالبا بتفعيل دولة القانون، منوَّها إلى عدم وجود علاقة بين استقالة  النائب العام وبين الإعلان الدستوري.      وواصل حجازي: "كل ما يهمني في الموضوع أن عبدالمجيد محمود مش موجود، لأن  إقالته كانت مطلبا ثوريا".




​**​*


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*              تهدد بتعليق النيابات لحين رحيله
  			النيابة العامة تحدد شروط اختيار النائب العام الجديد
 


  		الإثنين, 17 ديسمبر 2012 19:37     
*
* 



 
النيابة العامة 

*
*          كتب - شيماء ظرظور      

 	أكد المستشار "أيمن طه" -  وكيل النيابة العامة - أن اجتماع مجلس القضاء  برئاسة المستشار "محمد  ممتاز" فرر أن استجابة النائب العام لمطالبهم بتقديم  استقالته شرطًا لرجوع  العمل في المكاتب.
 	ووجه مناشدة غلى مكتب  القضاء الأعلى بأن يتخذ الإجراءات السليمة في تعيين  النائب العام الجديد،  وتتمثل في أن يقوم بترشيح ثلاثة أعضاء يختار الرئيس  واحدًا من بينهم لمنصب  الناب العام، وألا يكون ينتمي إلى أي حزب أو تيار  سياسي إما في حال تمسك  النائب العام بمنصبه سيؤدي إلى تعليق كلي للعمل  بالنيابات لحين رحيله.






الدستور

*​ 

​


----------



## !! Coptic Lion !! (17 ديسمبر 2012)

*2012-12-17 23:15:38        








تحية إجلال و تقدير للقضاء المصري الشامخ و هيئة النيابة العامة أنتم في معركة لا تقل شرف عن معركة إكتوبر لكم كل الإحترام​​**تويتر    

​*


----------



## candy shop (17 ديسمبر 2012)

طالب تحالف ثوار مصر  مجلس القضاء الاعلى  بعدم السماح لاي سلطة تنفيذية بالتغول على السلطة  القضائية واختيار نائب  عام جديد ينتمي للعدالة فقط ويحمي حقوق الشعب  المصري دون اهتمام بأي نفوذ  او سلطة مهما كانت .​ ودعا عامر الوكيل المنسق العام والمتحدث  باسم التحالف  قضاة مصر لحسم  قرارهم إما بالاشراف الكامل على الاستفتاء على  الدستور وعدم السماح  باستمرار التجاوزات والانتهاكات لتزوير ارادة الشعب  او الامتناع الكامل عن  الاشراف على هذا الاستفتاء واسقاط شرعيته من الاساس .​


----------



## candy shop (18 ديسمبر 2012)

نتائج الاستفتاء بليبيا 
 2012-12-18 02:02:42 
​ 



 
160 مصرياً بليبيا يوافقون على مشروع الدستور مقابل رفض 168
 
	قال سفير مصر لدى ليبيا هشام عبد الوهاب، إن 335 شخصاً من المصريين   المقيمين بليبيا والمقيدين بالجداول أدلوا بأصواتهم من حوالى 1293 مصرياً   يحق لهم التصويت على مشروع الدستور الجديد.
 
	وأضاف السفير عبد الوهاب، فى تصريحات لوكالة أنباء الشرق الأوسط مساء   الاثنين، أن عدد الأصوات الباطلة بلغ 7 أصوات، فى حين وافق على الدستور 160   شخصاً مقابل رفض 168، مشيراً إلى أن انتهاء عملية فرز الأصوات عقب عملية   التصويت التى استمرت على مدار الـ6 أيام الماضية.
 
	وأكد قيام السفارة بتوفير كافة إمكانياتها لراحة وتيسير عملية الاستفتاء   بشكل ساعد المواطنين على ممارسة حقهم فى جو ساده الهدوء والطمأنينة وعدم   التعصب.


----------



## كليماندوس (18 ديسمبر 2012)

candy shop قال:


> او الامتناع الكامل عن  الاشراف على هذا الاستفتاء .​


*و هذا " بالظبط " ما يريدونه حتى يتم استمرار الطبخ - كما حدث فى المرحلة الاولى للاستفتاء* 
*و تصبح النتيجة بنعم و هذا هو راى الشعب و الشرعية الخ ...*

*و يا اهلا و سهلا بدولة المليشيات المسلحة و الشرطة - باى باى*​


----------



## كليماندوس (18 ديسمبر 2012)

صوت صارخ قال:


> *اليوم السابع: مجهولون يعتدون على مسيرة شباب الثورة بالسويس لرفض الدستور*


المجهولين والملثمين اصبحوا الان معروفين و معروف من مصدرهم و مؤجرهم


----------



## كليماندوس (18 ديسمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> الاستفتاء *باطل* بحكم الغريانى
> [YOUTUBE]HtKopb1EzFY[/YOUTUBE]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtKopb1EzFY
> *معرفش الفيديوهات لا تظهر فى مواضيعى*


طيب طالما كما هو مثبت - كما الفيديو -ان عملية الاستفتاء باطلة ...
لماذا لا يتم رفع دعوى على ذلك ؟
و اذا لم تنظر - كما هو متوقع و ياتى للى رافعها ( كما العادة - تهديد بالقتل ) لماذا لا ترفع امام محمة العدل الدولية؟


----------



## كليماندوس (18 ديسمبر 2012)

النهيسى قال:


> الاستفتاء *باطل* بحكم الغريانى
> [YOUTUBE]HtKopb1EzFY[/YOUTUBE]
> http://www.youtube.com/watch?v=HtKopb1EzFY
> *معرفش الفيديوهات لا تظهر فى مواضيعى*


طيب طالما كما هو مثبت - كما الفيديو -ان عملية الاستفتاء باطلة ...
لماذا لا يتم رفع دعوى على ذلك ؟
و اذا لم تنظر - كما هو متوقع و ياتى للى رافعها ( كما العادة - تهديد بالقتل ) لماذا لا ترفع امام محكمة العدل الدولية؟


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*شقيق الظواهرى يدعو الإخوان للتراجع عن الدستور لعدم تطابقه مع الشريعة

دعا محمد الظواهرى، شقيق أيمن الظواهرى زعيم تنظيم القاعدة جماعة الإخوان المسلمين والتيار السلفى للتراجع عن الدستور الجديد، وعرض مطالبهم فى دستور إسلامى كامل وشامل للشريعة الإسلامية.*


----------



## DODY2010 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *مش مأجلها ياجماعة*
> *دة ميعاد أقرب جلسة لنظر طلبه *​


*
اللي عين النائب العام الرئيس ولكنه قدم الاستقاله الي مجلس القضاء الاعلي !!!!!!

ليه بقا 

*


----------



## عبود عبده عبود (18 ديسمبر 2012)

DODY2010 قال:


> *اللي عين النائب العام الرئيس ولكنه قدم الاستقاله الي مجلس القضاء الاعلي !!!!!!*
> 
> *ليه بقا *


*لأن قرار الرئيس خطأ أصلاً*
*المفترض ان الرئيس ( بيصدق ) على قرار التعيين*
*مش بيعين *
*لأن وظيفة النائب العام هو ( محامى الشعب )*
*وله وكلاء فى كل دائرة أسمه ( المحامى العام )*
*وهو ينوب عن الشعب فى تحريك القضايا الجنائية ضد من يثبت ضده*
*أى أتهام بعد التحقيق فيه *​


----------



## كليماندوس (18 ديسمبر 2012)

عبود عبده عبود قال:


> *لأن قرار الرئيس خطأ أصلاً*
> *المفترض ان الرئيس ( بيصدق ) على قرار التعيين*
> *مش بيعين *
> *لأن وظيفة النائب العام هو ( محامى الشعب )*
> ...


*كم يسعدنى دائما وجودك و ردودك و كذلك توضيحاتك*
*ربنا يخليك للمنتدى و لينا .*..​


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*"العليا للانتخابات" ترد على كافة شكاوى مخالفات الاستفتاء اليوم*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*"الدلتا للدفاع عن الحقوق والحريات" يرصد انتهاكات المرحلة الأولى للاستفتاء.. ويطالب بإعادة عمليات الاستفتاء اعتماداً على عدم كفاية الوقت المخصص للتصويت.. وعدم الإشراف القضائى الكامل على لجان الاقتراع*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*بدء المؤتمر الصحفى لمركز ابن خلدون لإعلان النسب الحقيقية للاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*النائب العام المساعد يستقبل وفد "الأنقاذ الوطنى" لبحث البلاغ ضد "الاستفتاء"*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*اللجنة العليا تطالب "العدل" بانتداب قضاة تحقيق فى انتهاكات الاستفتاء*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*قرر وزير العدل انتداب قضاة للتحقيق فى انتهاكات وتجاوزات أعمال الاستفتاء، وذلك فى مؤتمر لمساعدى وزير العدل، يعقد حالياً،*


----------



## Dona Nabil (18 ديسمبر 2012)

*عمرو زكى عضو المكتب التنفيذى لحزب الحريه والعداله : توقعنا 60% لـ"نعم" فى المرحلة الأولى.. ونسعى إلى 73% لتعويض الفارق*


----------



## بايبل333 (18 ديسمبر 2012)

> *عمرو زكى عضو المكتب التنفيذى لحزب الحريه والعداله : توقعنا 60% لـ"نعم" فى المرحلة الأولى.. ونسعى إلى 73% لتعويض الفارق*


*مش فاهم يعنى النسبة طلعت اقل من كدة.؟
على العموم انتم هتاخدوا مائة فى المائة
*


----------

